# Beechwood Goldens-Barnstable MA



## DCGolden

I found this web-site in the past month while grieving over the loss of our wonderful girl Haddie. I want to thank everyone for their kind words and inspiration that was so needed in the days following her passing...I originally posted "How Soon is Too Soon" ...to get another Golden because I felt so guilty about wanting another one right away. There has never been a time in my adult life....or any part of my life for that matter when I have NOT had a dog, and I found myself truly devistated by the lonliness of my home. Well...with that said....
I FOUND MY BREEDER and I'M ON TOP OF THE WORLD!!!!! So I just wanted to share that with everyone! The Breeder I will use is Beechwood Goldens in Barnstable MA and I am looking for some feed back. I have an appt in 2 weeks to meet with her and also meet the parents. I got a really good feeling about this place by the questions she asked and the forms I had to fill out. I have also done many searches here and over the internet and can not find anything negative. Our new girl "Bella" is set to come home the 2nd week of May (if all go's well) I'll keep you-all posted. Please respond w/ anything about Beechwoods. Thanks!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Congratulations on your decision to bring a new golden bundle of joy into your life. I am not familiar with that breeder but it does sound like you did your homework. I'll be looking forward to the puppy pictures.


----------



## SunGold

Congratulations on your new baby! I know of Debbie - but I don't know a whole lot about her breeding program. I'm sure you know what to look for from everyone on this forum.


----------



## Ash

Congrats! May I ask who the sire and dam are?


----------



## Ljilly28

We just went on a walk with a playful funny Beechwood golden boy yesterday- a nice, friendly boy blonde boy with lots of bone and tons of coat, maybe over standard size wise but fabulous personality. Like many New England breeders, they seem to use lots of Nautilus stud dogs. As Ash says, make sure to check out the hips/elbows of the particular parentson OFA.Org, and ask if there are any particular orthopedic worries.


----------



## DCGolden

*Sire and Dam*

Good Advice Ljilly, I've written it down on my list of questions

I have 2 litters to choose from both go back to Nautilus in the grandparents...it seems like they all do somewhere here in New England...

The first is "Sandy" Beachwoods Love is a Splendid Thing (Mommy)
to "Tommy" Ch. Cloverdale Tommy Bahama (Daddy)

The second is"Flame" Can,Ch. Beechwoods Firestar from Afar CGC(mommy)
to "Luke" Can Ch Thornelea Kool Hand Luke (Daddy)

I keep searching everything I can think of for info on the line...it all looks good...? and Debbie seems pretty down to earth...very nice actually.

Anyone else out there have a doggie relative to these?


----------



## Ljilly28

First, I just want to say that there are many more qualified people to guide you who deeply know the ins and outs of these lines. The first litter seems more likely to have show quality pups, but for pet pups, I just really like the personality of Luke in the second litter

I cant find an updated eye clearance for Sandy, just one at 5 months. That might not mean much, but you should ask. Joe Millionaire daughter(nice necks!). I don't know anything about Tommy, but Starquest and some of the other breeders will.

Tally's breeder just has a litter by Can Ch Thornelea Kool Hand Luke, who I think just finished his Am Ch recently(I could be wrong, but if so he is very close). I have seen him at shows a few times, and he is a loving personality, which is important to me. Both litters have Blu, Nautilus King Neptune. I think you could have a beautiful pup, but also hips are going to be important to ask about. While I am sure the girls must have eyes clearances, they are not as available on OFA as the other ones.Just ask about that. Also, ask if she plans to keep a pup from either litter, ot if Thornelea/ Tommy's owner will get a puppy back. This was a trick of my grandfather( though I am not sure it really is telling), but he thought it was a good sign about the litter.
Luke 
Hip clearance:	OFA GR-97091G24M-VPI
Eye clearance:	ACVO Eye Clearance 07/08
Heart clearance:	Heart Clearance 11/07
Elbow clearance:	GR-EL19125M24-VPI


----------



## cubbysan

Brady's classmate in puppy kindergarten was a Beechwood puppy. She is on their website as "Tess". She was really sweet and pretty. I wish I still had the owner's contact information.

If I remember correctly, Beechwood was very hands on with their puppies once they went to their owners, in a very good way.


----------



## Riley's Mom

DCGolden said:


> Good Advice Ljilly, I've written it down on my list of questions
> 
> I have 2 litters to choose from both go back to Nautilus in the grandparents...it seems like they all do somewhere here in New England...
> 
> The first is "Sandy" Beachwoods Love is a Splendid Thing (Mommy)
> to "Tommy" Ch. Cloverdale Tommy Bahama (Daddy)
> 
> The second is"Flame" Can,Ch. Beechwoods Firestar from Afar CGC(mommy)
> to "Luke" Can Ch Thornelea Kool Hand Luke (Daddy)
> 
> I keep searching everything I can think of for info on the line...it all looks good...? and Debbie seems pretty down to earth...very nice actually.
> 
> Anyone else out there have a doggie relative to these?


I know Luke's owner/breeder Carol. I will be getting my next puppy from her (hopfully out of Luke's sister). I have met Luke and he is very handsome and has a great temperment. If he could have crawled in my lap he would have. If you go to the Thornelea website you can find some pics of him. I don't think he has finished his American CH yet. Last time I checked he had 10 pts. I haven't seen Carol in a few weeks. 
Good luck with the decision making


----------



## SunGold

Riley's Mom said:


> I know Luke's owner/breeder Carol. I will be getting my next puppy from her (hopfully out of Luke's sister). I have met Luke and he is very handsome and has a great temperment. If he could have crawled in my lap he would have. If you go to the Thornelea website you can find some pics of him. I don't think he has finished his American CH yet. Last time I checked he had 10 pts. I haven't seen Carol in a few weeks.
> Good luck with the decision making


Carol is a very nice woman and Luke is a good looking boy. I believe he took Winners in Queensbury, NY today for another point.


----------



## Ljilly28

SunGold said:


> Carol is a very nice woman and Luke is a good looking boy. I believe he took Winners in Queensbury, NY today for another point.


oooo- I thought he finished.Well, hopefully soon.


----------



## SunGold

Ljilly28 said:


> oooo- I thought he finished.Well, hopefully soon.


Actually - looks like he took the Breed as well. 
http://infodog.com/RESULTS/2009103001/200910300112800.HTM


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Congratlations on your new pup!!! 

My GR Sasha's sire is Cloverdale Tommy Bahama!!! :wavey: I was just telling her today what a beautiful face she has  and she looks just like the picture of her dad that I have. I would post you a picture of her but I recently got a new computer and don't have any pictures in the new one yet. She is a small girl but spunky! She has a beautiful coat--not too long and not too short. She will be 2 yrs old in May and the fur on her back is just starting to turn darker than it has always been but her feathering is light.

She is the shorter dog on the left side of the bottom picture in my signature.


----------



## DCGolden

*RE:Beechwoods*

:wavey:Thanks everyone for all of your informative replies...I'll add everything to my running list of questions I'm not really looking for a show dog, just a healthy dog...and a people dog. So personality is extreamly important. Deb from Beechwoods explained in detail all of the parents personalities. I think either will be a good fit for us. We go and meet her and the parents on the 3rd of Feb. she will continue to keep us informed during the process...pregnancy...and then we can go see them 4 to 5 weeks after they are born. Then we pick and she tries to help match up personalities. Both the breeders have 1st pick. She feels that both of these litters are suitable for 1st time Golden owners...although I'm not one, I think it's an indication of their tempermant. One of the things I liked most about Beechwoods and Debbie is that it became very clear as she talked that she was still in contact with many owners of her dogs. I think that is a very good sign...well...I'm going to head on over to the "training" threads to prepare myself for something I havn't had to do in...14 years? eak... a baby is on the way!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

SunGold said:


> Actually - looks like he took the Breed as well.
> http://infodog.com/RESULTS/2009103001/200910300112800.HTM


Hey, Teller was right there too!


----------



## Ljilly28

Congratulations on making your big decision. Can;t wait until it's picture time!


----------



## JensDreamboy

Just wanted to add that I stayed at the Beechwood Inn and it is beautiful! My husband proposed to me there. But then.... I met the dogs!!! And they just stole the show! If you do get a pup, you'll have to make a trip of it and stay the night. It's such a quaint town. Good luck and congratulations!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

JensDreamboy said:


> Just wanted to add that I stayed at the Beechwood Inn and it is beautiful! My husband proposed to me there. But then.... I met the dogs!!! And they just stole the show! If you do get a pup, you'll have to make a trip of it and stay the night. It's such a quaint town. Good luck and congratulations!!!


That's really romantic. Nice work on your husband's part!


----------



## Popebendgoldens

DCGolden said:


> I found this web-site in the past month while grieving over the loss of our wonderful girl Haddie. I want to thank everyone for their kind words and inspiration that was so needed in the days following her passing...I originally posted "How Soon is Too Soon" ...to get another Golden because I felt so guilty about wanting another one right away. There has never been a time in my adult life....or any part of my life for that matter when I have NOT had a dog, and I found myself truly devistated by the lonliness of my home. Well...with that said....
> I FOUND MY BREEDER and I'M ON TOP OF THE WORLD!!!!! So I just wanted to share that with everyone! The Breeder I will use is Beechwood Goldens in Barnstable MA and I am looking for some feed back. I have an appt in 2 weeks to meet with her and also meet the parents. I got a really good feeling about this place by the questions she asked and the forms I had to fill out. I have also done many searches here and over the internet and can not find anything negative. Our new girl "Bella" is set to come home the 2nd week of May (if all go's well) I'll keep you-all posted. Please respond w/ anything about Beechwoods. Thanks!



I do know that Debbie worked for my mom, Mary Cummings, for may years so I am sure she learned a lot about goldens from her. 

Good luck with your new golden

Pat


----------



## DelmarvaGold

As with any breeder research is the key. Not only check clearances for the parents, but also several generations.....and to insure even better health, check the siblings of each dog in the pedigree. You get what you pay for. And a higher price tag does not always mean a better puppy....this applies to *any* breeder (even the *very *well known ones)


----------



## bwoz

DelmarvaGold said:


> As with any breeder research is the key. Not only check clearances for the parents, but also several generations.....and to insure even better health, check the siblings of each dog in the pedigree. You get what you pay for. And a higher price tag does not always mean a better puppy....this applies to *any* breeder (even the *very *well known ones)


I agree, I think it's important to have a good feeling about the breeder no matter how well known they are. It's so nice to hear this from another breeder, to me that speaks volumes and it doesn't hurt that your pups are beautiful too 
Good luck to you, sounds like you're on the right track. Can't wait to see your new little one.


----------



## DCGolden

*RE: Beechwoods*



DelmarvaGold said:


> As with any breeder research is the key. Not only check clearances for the parents, but also several generations.....and to insure even better health, check the siblings of each dog in the pedigree. You get what you pay for. And a higher price tag does not always mean a better puppy....this applies to *any* breeder (even the *very *well known ones)


The cost of the dog is irrelevant to me, health is what is important. If she's $400 or $4,000 so be it. I go more on instinct and what I see on paper via the pedigree. Now that I am farther into the grandmothers I can't find hip clearence in the K9 data base. How up to date is the database? Why does it only have a few siblings of the grandmother listed? It seems that none of the grandmothers siblings have a hip clearence posted. Will the breeder have paperwork for that even though its not listed? Should I e-mail the breeder and ask before I go fall in love?


----------



## SunGold

DCGolden said:


> The cost of the dog is irrelevant to me, health is what is important. If she's $400 or $4,000 so be it. I go more on instinct and what I see on paper via the pedigree. Now that I am farther into the grandmothers I can't find hip clearence in the K9 data base. How up to date is the database? Why does it only have a few siblings of the grandmother listed? It seems that none of the grandmothers siblings have a hip clearence posted. Will the breeder have paperwork for that even though its not listed? Should I e-mail the breeder and ask before I go fall in love?


You can verify clearances on the OFA web site: http://offa.org/


----------



## cubbysan

DCGolden said:


> The cost of the dog is irrelevant to me, health is what is important. If she's $400 or $4,000 so be it. I go more on instinct and what I see on paper via the pedigree. Now that I am farther into the grandmothers I can't find hip clearence in the K9 data base. How up to date is the database? Why does it only have a few siblings of the grandmother listed? It seems that none of the grandmothers siblings have a hip clearence posted. Will the breeder have paperwork for that even though its not listed? Should I e-mail the breeder and ask before I go fall in love?


The k9 data base is only as good as the breeder updating it. My Brady's mother's clearances are not all listed, but I have the hardcopies in my files that my breeder handed to me.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

I would email the breeder and ask or call her and ask any questions you have about clearances etc. But yes it is easier to do before you see the puppy and fall in love!

She could have them and just not have them entered on the k9data site. Also sometimes siblings won't have the official clearances for hips etc, because if they are not show dogs or being bred...owners will not get them done.


----------



## DCGolden

Ah...I get it, I'll e-mail and ask.


----------



## Pointgold

DCGolden said:


> Ah...I get it, I'll e-mail and ask.


Better to check the OFA database. www.offa.org
If a dog has been bred, there should be clearances listed. The database is comprehensive, and current (as well as going back many years.)


----------



## MurphyTeller

SunGold said:


> Actually - looks like he took the Breed as well.
> http://infodog.com/RESULTS/2009103001/200910300112800.HTM





Ljilly28 said:


> Hey, Teller was right there too!


 
Yep - for the first time in my memory there were NO golden specials - I've never seen that happen before. There were a TON of newfies, a lot of labs, and more french bulldogs than goldens. As a whole the numbers were really low. I think a lot of people aren't showing their dogs right now.

Erica


----------



## Catalina

I've seen their website and corresponded by email with them. I was very impressed by the look of their dogs, their clearances and the breeder's general program. They're just a little too far away for us (6 hours drive) but otherwise I'd be visiting them right away. Good luck finding your perfect puppy!


----------



## AmbikaGR

DCGolden said:


> Now that I am farther into the grandmothers I can't find hip clearence in the K9 data base. How up to date is the database? Why does it only have a few siblings of the grandmother listed? It seems that none of the grandmothers siblings have a hip clearence posted. Will the breeder have paperwork for that even though its not listed? Should I e-mail the breeder and ask before I go fall in love?


K9Data.com is an OPEN database that anyone can enter any information they want. So anything and everything there would need to be verified elsewhere. The best place to verifiy is OFA for hips and elbows, provided that is where the clearance was submitted, and CERF for eyes. There is a new registry that has just been started for cardiac clearances but it is so new there are very few dogs in their database.


----------



## Mileysmom

I am an owner of one of Debra's goldens. Her name is Miley & she just turned a year old 2/2/09.She is the best dog I have ever owned. She is a beautiful dog both inside and out. Debra has always been most helpful and an informative person to me when I have had any questions. When I needed extra training help with Miley ,Debra made herself available to me at her home. I am sure that if you do get a pup from her you will not be disappointed. I wish you much luck with your new partner!


----------



## Ljilly28

Mileysmom said:


> I am an owner of one of Debra's goldens. Her name is Miley & she just turned a year old 2/2/09.She is the best dog I have ever owned. She is a beautiful dog both inside and out. Debra has always been most helpful and an informative person to me when I have had any questions. When I needed extra training help with Miley ,Debra made herself available to me at her home. I am sure that if you do get a pup from her you will not be disappointed. I wish you much luck with your new partner!


Wow, it is so nice to hear that kind of good news. Cheers to you and Miley!


----------



## Mileysmom

Thank you! I am new to this site but I am pleased to read from many others a lot of positive & helpful hints & words of advice. Not sure how to put Miley's pic on here...Help!


----------



## Angel Rose

Mileysmom said:


> I am an owner of one of Debra's goldens. Her name is Miley & she just turned a year old 2/2/09.
> 
> Greetings Mileysmom! I do believe that our dogs are sisters from the same Beechwood litter. Maggie is a Beechwood Golden and she just turned a year on 2/2/09 also!! Her 'mom' is Flame and 'dad' is Nautilus Diamond Ritz. I 'd love to see photos of Miley. Here is Maggie at 11 months. We adore her..she is everything we ever dreamed of in a Golden.
> She is here with her head in my lap right now. So glad to find her Sister Miley on the Forum! Post photos!


----------



## Ljilly28

Maggie's coat looks so silky, shiny, and inviting. What a pretty, pretty girl!


----------



## Mileysmom

I am so happy I found one of Miley's sisters!! Mom & Dad are the same! I have to get someone to help me with the pics...I somehow did get 2 of them on Golden Retriever Adult. Very new at this, but boy, I am sure happy to meet you!! I would say they look very, very much a like & they sure are special..


----------



## Angel Rose

*Beechwood sisters*

Glad to meet you too! I've been wondering if I would eventually meet Maggie's siblings on this forum. Cant wait to see photos of Miley. Although I am quite sure that I met Miley when we visited Beechwood to view the pups when they were five weeks old. I cuddled with everyone of them, trying to find just the right one. Turns out that they were all so adorable, we let Debra choose for us. Here are some photos of the litter at 5 weeks...do you see Miley in there?


----------



## Angel Rose

Ljilly28 said:


> Maggie's coat looks so silky, shiny, and inviting. What a pretty, pretty girl!


 Her coat was nice..although that was before the 'big blow out'. Now it looks just lovely all over my furniture, cloths, etc. :yuck:


----------



## Mileysmom

Please read my info on #31...I own one of Beechwood Goldens dogs...Hope this will be helpful to you..Just joined the other day & didnt know how to respond to you directly but I am learning! Have you had your appt yet?
Mileysmom


----------



## Mileysmom

Thanks for the beautiful litter pictures..If you click on the # top right you can see some of her pics...Dont even talk to me about fur!! I could have made 4 small throw pillows for my couch with all her fur! But, boy, she sure looks quite lovely after having her groomed..Any tips on purchasing specific types of shampoo & conditioner?
I think Miley is the pup in the corner, top left!


----------



## Angel Rose

Miley is just beautiful. I love her face. And yes, I do see that Maggie and Miley look a lot alike. Especially their gorgeous coats. Although I don't have a suggestion re. shampoo. I use a childrens' conditioner for Maggie...sometimes leaving it in on her tail and backside where her fur is getting dry from the cold and snow. It seems to keep her coat shiny.
Can I ask how much Miley weighs? Sadly, Maggie is overweight at 78 lbs. But we're working on it. Miley looks like she is in great shape. What are you feeding her? And how is her temperment? 
Maggie is very active, more so than I had expected....although easily trained...except for the counter surfing..which is driving me nuts. But she is very lovable and affectionate. Looks like we are both really blessed with our Beechwood Girls!


----------



## Mileysmom

Thank you for all the compliments. The Christmas pic of Maggie is absolutely beautiful! Would like to have some professional ones taken maybe this spring of maybe Miley & myself. Hard to get myself in the pic when I do the taking!
Miley was on Eukanuba puppy as recommended. I think around 9mos she started getting quite a belly all of a sudden. I have learned that the amt of food and the amt of time to keep them on it is not a good suggestion. So, I have her on Pro Pac Large Breed dog food which is chicken & vitamins. She gets 1 cup of dog food, several cut up green beans & carrots and 1 tablespoon of plain low fat yougart in the am & pm. She also gets B Complex vitamin each day..(I should be taking it too but I dont!) She does get some treats but I read the protien & fat count carefully & try to get ones that have vegtable & cranberries in it. She eats appples,bananas,peaches,watermelon,cantalope,green beans,carrots,corn, brocolli, califlower,snap peas...some times a little in her food & some times small amts for treats. I would say her weight is close to 80 lbs...do not have a scale to weigh her..but..she is very broad & big boned. She does not have a small body frame & her paws are huge.
Countersurfing??? Good luck! I have a small spray bottle filled with regular Listerine and that is the only thing she doesnt like the smell or taste of. But you cant beat the company so I will have to work on the bad habits a little more!


----------



## Ljilly28

Wow- I wish I ate as healthily as your pupper. Sounds so good.


----------



## Mileysmom

:wave:


Ljilly28 said:


> Wow- I wish I ate as healthily as your pupper. Sounds so good.


 Your dogs are all beautiful..also with gorgeous coats. May I ask what dog food you feed your dogs? I also considered Pinacle & Merrick..


----------



## Ljilly28

Mine eat Innova, and I've been happy with it. They eat Innova adult in the spring, summer, and fall when they're getting tons of exercise and work, and Innova Large Breed in the winter. Big calorie difference!


----------



## Mileysmom

I will definately jot down that brand & look for it around here...Thanks alot


----------



## DCGolden

Hi All
I finally went out to Beechwoods to meet with Deb about the puppies. I was a bit delayed do to the weather here in N.E...go figure! Anyway, they were awesome! We absolutely fell in love with Flame, Bravo ,Treasure and Sandy...! They also had a new Pup on site "Opal" What beautiful dogs and you can tell that they are very well cared for...They are her babies for sure! We put a deposit down and if all goes well I think they'll be born around the first week in March? I can't wait!!! I can't wait!!! The count down begins! 75 days and counting...oh...that seems so far away!


----------



## vrocco1

Oh you'll have your new pup just in time for the good weather. Congratulations!


----------



## Mileysmom

Congradulations!!! You will not be disappointed! I have one of her dogs and they are great companions. Look at my photo's and you will see what your dog will look like later on. Please do as I do and continue to utillize her experience, knowledge & helpfulness as your puppy grows. She is a great help to me whenever I need it. My dog's mom is Flame. I really am so happy for you!


----------



## DCGolden

Mileysmom said:


> Congradulations!!! You will not be disappointed! I have one of her dogs and they are great companions. Look at my photo's and you will see what your dog will look like later on. Please do as I do and continue to utillize her experience, knowledge & helpfulness as your puppy grows. She is a great help to me whenever I need it. My dog's mom is Flame. I really am so happy for you!


Hi Mileysmom
We really hit it off w/ Deb & Ken-stayed much longer than we probably should have and talked for a couple hours. They are really nice people and I'm sure we'll stay in contact long after.  I am wishful for a baby from Flame as we truly fell for her. When she came out, she circled around, surveyed the scene, then put her head on my lap and batted her eye lashes as if to say "Do you wuv me?..I wuv you!" "I wuv you, I wuv you, I wuv you!" She really reminded me of my childhood Golden...I hear she does a good job matching up personalities and both Sandy AND Flame are pregnant, so we'll see. Sandy was the typical playful, curious golden where as Flame was very low key ( in comparison ) and lovable. Well, we're just going to wait it out for the "Puppy Party" probably around the 2nd wk. in April and see what happends. Keep in touch, I'll send a friend request. Nice pic's btw! 74 days....and counting...


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden...I would love to have you as my friend, however, I am so new at this. I did put you as a friend but have no clue what to do next! I just cant say how happy I am for you! I have had many pets thru the years & always wanted a golden and now I finally am able to have one and I can say, honestly, she is the best thing in my life!
Computers......now that's another thing...


----------



## DCGolden

*"How To" advice*



Mileysmom said:


> DCGolden...I would love to have you as my friend, however, I am so new at this. I did put you as a friend but have no clue what to do next! I just cant say how happy I am for you! I have had many pets thru the years & always wanted a golden and now I finally am able to have one and I can say, honestly, she is the best thing in my life!
> Computers......now that's another thing...


I'm new around here too, I learned a lot through other users but also through threads on the technical page. If you click on "Forum" then "Main Forum Page" and scroll all the way to the bottom you'll see "Technical and How To" click on that and read through the threads, it's a wealth of info!
still...74 days....:doh:


----------



## DCGolden

73 days....


----------



## Mileysmom

Thanks for the info..still trying to figure it out...have read lots of questions but most seem to be about posting a picture...
I just saw a pic of Opal on the Beechwood Goldens site. What a beauty!Will try to upload a pic of Miley when she was 12 wks old when I got her..


----------



## DCGolden

Okay MileysMom, I'll be looking for them! I love the name Miley-I'm sure it's perfect for her. We thought of "Cheddar" for ours when we get her in *(72 days...)* Can't wait! Of course we may have to change that if it's obvious we must name her something else- but we're having fun coming up with names. )))))


----------



## Mileysmom

:wavey:


DCGolden said:


> Okay MileysMom, I'll be looking for them! I love the name Miley-I'm sure it's perfect for her. We thought of "Cheddar" for ours when we get her in *(72 days...)*
> Miley was already named when I met her and I really liked the name & it seemed to fit her so, Miley she is!
> Make sure you keep "things" in a high location--ie the refridgerator. Gloves, scarves, paper...anything that can look like a lot of fun to tear up! Miley is quiet when she is getting into something I dont want her into...her tell tale sign is her tail gets wagging real fast & then it's a game of "give me that". Will keep you running! How many more days???


----------



## DCGolden

Well, I can officially count today (even though I'm only 2 hours into it)...so that brings the wait down to *68!* Wow! It's been a while since I've had a "puppy"... 14 or so years! But I'm prepared for all of it, and can't wait! I spoke w/ Deb the other day and was really excited to hear how the Moms were doing. I'm not sure yet if I'll get one from Sandy or Flame...either way they are both due in about 2 weeks! 
"eak" <<<thats a chrill of excitement!


----------



## Mileysmom

Miley's mom is Flame and she does look quite a bit just like her.All of Debra's dogs are beautiful & a great temperment. I am still trying to find a toy that Miley wont destroy...She doesnt care for the Kong all that much..could be the taste of rubber...Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Angel Rose

Mileysmom said:


> I am still trying to find a toy that Miley wont destroy...She doesnt care for the Kong all that much..could be the taste of rubber...Suggestions anyone?


I had to smile when I read this..As you know, Maggie is your Miley's sibling...and Maggie hates the taste of rubber...as for toys...The only things she has not destroyed are the tennis balls. These sisters are alot alike I think.


----------



## Mileysmom

So similar it's not funny! The tennis balls are the only thing she wont eat/tear up!!! I get them at WalMart---3 for $1.89...cheapest toy I have ever bought her and it still lasts! I finally got her baby pic on! Dont know how put its here today!


----------



## MillysMom

I don't know anything about Beechwood Goldens, but I love the prefix. 

I've actually been planning for years on using Beechwood as my prefix when I breed ponies one day.


----------



## Ljilly28

DCGolden said:


> Well, I can officially count today (even though I'm only 2 hours into it)...so that brings the wait down to *68!* Wow! It's been a while since I've had a "puppy"... 14 or so years! But I'm prepared for all of it, and can't wait! I spoke w/ Deb the other day and was really excited to hear how the Moms were doing. I'm not sure yet if I'll get one from Sandy or Flame...either way they are both due in about 2 weeks!
> "eak" <<<thats a chrill of excitement!


It makes me so happy to follow this thread, because this puppy is already cherished as a golden should be 68 days before even being born. It's awesome.


----------



## Nightengale212

Hi,

I am new to this site, from R.I., and just wanted to extend my sympathy for your loss. I too just lost my 10 year old female Kelly aka Pebwin's Melody Maker Scout x Aretha to a stroke just prior to Christmas so I know how you feel. My first golden was a male Bailey aka Twin-Beau-Ds Hocus Pocus an Ice son 1990-1996, and 2nd was Duffy aka Karousel's Wild Colonial Boy a Ready grandson 1997-2003.

I am not familiar with the Beechwood dogs, but have seen Luke at shows when my Duffy was being shown and he is a nice looking dog. Whatever pup you choose I wish you many years of health and happiness.


----------



## DCGolden

*Beautiful!*



Mileysmom said:


> So similar it's not funny! The tennis balls are the only thing she wont eat/tear up!!! I get them at WalMart---3 for $1.89...cheapest toy I have ever bought her and it still lasts! I finally got her baby pic on! Dont know how put its here today!


What a beautiful little girl you have there!


----------



## DCGolden

*I feel your pain*



Nightengale212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this site, from R.I., and just wanted to extend my sympathy for your loss. I too just lost my 10 year old female Kelly aka Pebwin's Melody Maker Scout x Aretha to a stroke just prior to Christmas so I know how you feel. My first golden was a male Bailey aka Twin-Beau-Ds Hocus Pocus an Ice son 1990-1996, and 2nd was Duffy aka Karousel's Wild Colonial Boy a Ready grandson 1997-2003.
> 
> I am not familiar with the Beechwood dogs, but have seen Luke at shows when my Duffy was being shown and he is a nice looking dog. Whatever pup you choose I wish you many years of health and happiness.


 
I'm so sorry for your loss as well. This website was a "godsend" to me after I lost Haddie. I could express my grief in the privacy of my own home...but at the same time truly feel the genuine compassion from the other members of this site. I didn't post much, but just being able to read what others had said truly helped me cope. Don't get me wrong, there's not a day that has gone by where I havent looked down to see where Haddie is so I don't step on her when I get up...or expected her to bark when I got home. I cried for weeks every morning when I went out to get the paper and realized she wasn't behind me sitting on the front lawn, wagging her tail-so proud of herself that she stayed...just like Mommy wanted.:doh: It kills me... Anyway...I know how you feel...and as a New Member (which I am too) I encourage you to take advantage of all this site has to offer. For me, It wasn't long before I decided that I had to get another puppy right away...*and in 67 days.... *little Cheddar will be stealing my socks...getting into things she shouldn't...and running around in circles disturbing the natural order of things...ah.......just the way it should be...: If you ever need to talk to someone please feel free to sign on as my friend or send a private message. I wish you all the best....


----------



## Ljilly28

Happy 67th, DC Goldens!


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden...What wonderful words of encouragement to share. I, too, loss a dog 20 yrs ago..my best friend. Took a while to look at her photo without crying but now when I do look at her I know she is in a better place & still looking over me. You would almost swear she is smiling back at me...
Nightengale 212...Welcome as a new member...I can be your friend also if you wish. I am new to this forum also and do find it very helpful & supportive from all members.


----------



## DCGolden

*66!!! More Days!!!!*


----------



## Tahnee GR

Nightengale212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this site, from R.I., and just wanted to extend my sympathy for your loss. I too just lost my 10 year old female Kelly aka Pebwin's Melody Maker Scout x Aretha to a stroke just prior to Christmas so I know how you feel. My first golden was a male Bailey aka Twin-Beau-Ds Hocus Pocus an Ice son 1990-1996, and 2nd was Duffy aka Karousel's Wild Colonial Boy a Ready grandson 1997-2003.
> 
> I am not familiar with the Beechwood dogs, but have seen Luke at shows when my Duffy was being shown and he is a nice looking dog. Whatever pup you choose I wish you many years of health and happiness.


Oh my-I am so sorry to hear of your loss also. I was Scout's owner, and lost him on his 14th birthday in 2005. It is so hard to lose them, and no what what their age, it is never enough time.


----------



## DCGolden

Skipped right over 65....and on to *64*! more days....Momma "Flame" is due in 4 days! Momma "Sandy" is due in 8!....


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden said:


> Skipped right over 65....and on to *64*! more days....Momma "Flame" is due in 4 days! Momma "Sandy" is due in 8!....


You are definately sound like the expectant mother!!! I know that Flame has some pretty beautiful pups...that's Miley's mom. Do you prefer a male or female?


----------



## streletz

DCGolden said:


> Skipped right over 65....and on to *64*! more days....Momma "Flame" is due in 4 days! Momma "Sandy" is due in 8!....


Hi DC Golden,

I have a Beechwood Golden. I searched for a breeder for over a year, interviewed many, asked tons of questions and decided on Debra Traugot and Beechwood. I am so happy with my decision. My pup is from the Alaska litter (Bravo/Lily), he is featured on the website (which is currently being updated, I sent her my updates on KAI just today). Before the site went down for construction, you may have seen KAI's pictures on there, he's the one doing Flyball (he competes in this dog sport). I keep in touch with Debra on a regular basis even almost 4 years later. Beechwood pups are beautiful, healthy, have all their certs (eyes, heart, hips, elbows and thyroid) and have wonderful temperaments. I have two friends who got to know my dog and now also have Beechwood Goldens. If I were to get another golden, I would not go anywhere else but Beechwood. I am happy to answer any questions you might have. I am attaching 2 pics of Beechwood's One Sweet World (KAI).

-streletz


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Welcome Streletz. So glad you've joined us. Your Kia is beautiful and looks quite the athlete. I hope you'll post in the Introductions section so you can be properly welcomed and more people can see your beauty. Hope you stay around and enjoy this community of golden lovers.


----------



## Mileysmom

Wow! Wonderful to meet another "new" Beechwood pup! Someday when Miley gets a little older my intentions are to have her as a therapy dog....like her grandmother Fortune. Right now I think if I were to bring her to a hospital she would lick all the patients and probably jump right into bed with them! I also know the joy it would bring to patients...old or young children..would be the same joy it would bring to me to just lighten up someone's day. So.. a BIG welcome to you from "us" also!
Your dog is beautiful!


----------



## DCGolden

Welcome Streletz!

What a beautiful guy you have there! From the minute I met Debra and Ken I knew they were the right breeders for us. We really fell in love with Flame...but as I said in earlier posts...I'll have to wait until the babies are born to choose from Flame or Sandy.
This is becomming quite the "Beechwoods Thread  and home to the countdown of "Cheddars" arrival. As for the count...It officially stands at *63 days!!! *However...if I stay around for another 25 mins. I'll be back to subtract 1 more day!  

To answer your question *Mileysmom...* Cheddar will be a little baby girl! We have decorated her crate with a soft peach and pink champagne embroidered mat and a little yellow ducky wallpaper border...........Gotch ya didn't I? I actually havn't even ordered my crate yet...I should look into that!


----------



## DCGolden

*Its after Midnight!*

Ah Ha! *62 Days.....*


----------



## Mileysmom

Yes, it is turning into quite the Beechwood Thread...kind of like a family reunion...so great to find "our" brothers, sisters & cousins.
Your Cheddar might want a different theme for her bedroom! And dont forget all the baby toys...what I did in requards to the crate...went to Job Lot when they ran the sale for crates...got the medium 1st (around $30) then about 6 mos later I got the large when Job Lot had another shipment in (around $80). That was the suggestion of Debra & what a big difference it made compared to the catalogs and they look like the same thing...very sturdy also..
The countdown continues


----------



## Angel Rose

streletz said:


> Hi DC Golden,
> 
> I have a Beechwood Golden. I searched for a breeder for over a year, interviewed many, asked tons of questions and decided on Debra Traugot and Beechwood.
> 
> -streletz


HI and welcome! Our Maggie (one year old) is a Beechwood Golden. Bravo is her granddad. Her MOm is Flame and Sire is Nautilus Diamond Big as the Ritz.
Your TIA is beautiful I have seen her photo many times when checking out the Beechwood web site. We are interested in g etting Mags involved in Fly Ball . Can you tell us how to get started? I see you live in Belmont..We live in northern Mass.
Guess there are many happy Beechwood families out there. 
Glad that you joined us. This photo of Maggie is at 7 months. 
Say Hi to Debra and Ken! 
PS Get ready for 10 - 15 inches of new snow tomorrow!


----------



## Angel Rose

DCGolden said:


> Ah Ha! *62 Days.....*


I've been following this thread and I am getting such a kick out your joyful anticipation. OUr Maggie is a one year old Beechwood golden. And it was just a year ago this month that we made the trip down to Barnstable to meet the litter and choose our 'soul mate.' See photo attached. You are bringing back all the joyful memories of what it was like to anticipate the arrival of our first Golden. My friends at work actually held a "puppy shower" for me!
What a happy joyous time...and the love and fun that Maggie has brought us just keep on coming. We are all so happy for you and can't wait to see photos. Here is Maggie on the day that we first met here and then two weeks later when we came to take her home. These were taken at Beechwood.


----------



## DCGolden

Oh my goodness *AngelRose*! What an adorable little girl you have! I have seen that one before of her looking up w/ the white around it...just too cute!!!
Good tip *Mileyesmom* about Job lot, I forgot all about that place. Ours has a huge section of crates/toys/beds/mats. Perfect! If there wasn't a foot of snow outside i would be on my way over there....ho-hum...will have to wait for another day!

I talked (emailed) with Deb yesterday. She said that it looks like Flame will give birth on her due date....March 3rd...*THATS TOMORROW!!!!! and Sandy is due next week! *

*That's 61 days!!!!!!*


----------



## Ljilly28

Happy 61 days, DCgoldens! This is like a constant PRE-BIRTHDAY party. I love it.


----------



## Mileysmom

Flame is Miley's mom..dont know how they breed but if they have the same dad we could be related!!!
Seems once the pups are born then it will be more exciting...Are you going to visit them before the day you actually bring her home? 
I love Job Lot.....have gotten many, many dog "things" there. Just keep your eye out or do as I do...stop in often. Got a real nice sheep skin 3'x4' bed which zips out so it can be washed for $20. We are practiceing laying on it. Miley just wants to chew off the edges and boy, is she quick!


----------



## DCGolden

Flames rrr......"boyfriend" ??? ......The stud is Thorney Lea's Kool Hand Luke, or just "Luke" and Sandys stud is Ginger Runs Tommy Bahama. Either way we'll be 1/2...let me think about this...if you have a daughter from Flame....:bowl: and I have a daughter from Flame....:bowl: ( I always wanted to use this blue smiley face but had no use for it until now) Anyway...as I was saying...If we both have daughters from the same Momma..but they have different Daddy's... the would be... 1/2 sisters right?:bowl: Yes thats it!

By the way gang...as you already know we have decided to name her Cheddar, as in the color of Cheddar Cheese. Deb just told us the themes of each liter will be....drum roll please.... believe it or not in our honor.... Flames litter theme will be "Cheeses" and we truly are going for one of Flames babies...so any help with the Registry name would be greatly appreciated! Thought? Ideas? All Welcome Here!

Gotta go eat!:


----------



## Mileysmom

ah, ha.....Miley's daddy is Nautilus Diamond Ritz....would you settle for step-sisters??
Somewhere along the line I guess they got divorced....Flame looked pretty "hot" to me...I know, stop!
Have to think about a great full name for Cheddar..


----------



## Angel Rose

DCGolden said:


> ..... Flames litter theme will be "Cheeses" and we truly are going for one of Flames babies...so any help with the Registry name would be greatly appreciated! Thought? Ideas? All Welcome Here!


Oh gosh...Our Beachwood Maggie was from the "candy " litter. But I wanted her Registry name to be Moonlight Sonata (my Mom loved that piece) so-0-0 we end up naming her: Starburst's Moonlight Sonata. Not even close to her "user' name - Maggie.
Now let's think about Cheeses. This is going to be a challenge.
:gotme:


----------



## DCGolden

...a cheesy challenge...lol...The first thing that came to mind was... "Who cut the Cheese"...then we laughed ourselves silly and wrote out an entire list of Cheese descriptions... HOWEVER...in our brain storming we did realize that we may somehow be able to incorporate my occupation into the mix. I am a photographer, and what do photographers tell their subjects to do?...."Say Cheese"...we were working on that for a while but couldn't come up with anything...
oh oh oh......2 hours and 16 minutes to the possible day that Cheddar could be born!


----------



## Mileysmom

Have the pups arrived yet? And how many? Still thinking on the name...Golden Slice of Cheddar? Still thinking...


----------



## mylissyk

Too bad her sire isn't Nautilus Diamond Ritz, you could have named her "Cheddar Sittin on the Ritz"! 

Cheddar is cute for her name.


----------



## Ljilly28

Mirasol had a cheese litter with some pun names like feta compli . . .I'll try to look them up in the morning bc they were funny.

Mirasol Feta Compli CD TD 
CH Mirasol Calliope Goudas It Gets JH MX AXJ OAP OJP RA WC VC 
Mirasol's Monterey Jackson
Can. Ch. Mirasol's I Luv Ricky Ricotta CDX, TD, AXP, CCA, Can CD 
MACH Mirasol's Fairy Taleggio CDX OF 
Mirasol's Charles Limburger CDX, OA, OAJ


----------



## Angel Rose

mylissyk said:


> Too bad her sire isn't Nautilus Diamond Ritz, you could have named her "Cheddar Sittin on the Ritz"!


 That was a good one...had me laughing out loud!


----------



## DCGolden

*My baby is coming!!!!*



Day *60* was skipped right over and on to *59*!!! Deb and I have been contacting each other via Facebook for most of the day...Flames temp went down...then her water broke...contractions...I think she must have gotten real busy after 4pm or so because I havn't heard anything else! All I know is 1 boy and 1 girl so far! I didn't want to be too much of a pain but I can hardly contain myself here...I'm like a worried Papa...but I'm a Mama...:bowl: How long does it take for a dog to give birth? I don't think I even know...

Those were great names...too bad about the Ritz...thats would have been perfect! I'm looking forward to Ljilly's Cheesy names...


----------



## DCGolden

just seeing if my ticker works.....


----------



## DCGolden

*5 boys! 5 girls!*

Well...Its done! 5 boys and 5 girls! I'm sure I'll know more in the morning but I just got a text from Deb! All is well!


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden said:


> Well...Its done! 5 boys and 5 girls! I'm sure I'll know more in the morning but I just got a text from Deb! All is well!


 That is just great!!!:wavey: If you get any pics of the pups I would love to see them if that's possible. O.K....so...when are you going to go & visit them...or should I say Cheddar? I bet Debra must be pretty tired now...and Sandy is due next week, right? And...if she has 10 pups that will be a total of 20! Oh, boy:doh:


----------



## Ljilly28

Beachwood's Smile and Say Cheese
Beachwood's Say Cheese
Beachwood's I Am The Cheese 
Beachwood's Wine and Cheese
Beachwood's The Big Cheese
Beachwood's String Cheese Incident
Beachwood Cheddar Bunny/Beechwood Annie's Cheddar Bunnies
Beachwood Mac N Cheese


----------



## DCGolden

Love the names LJilly! Are those cheese names that are already in exsistance? Or did you add the "Beachwoods" part to them? They are definatly a great start!

I'm sure Deb is exausted! and Sandy is due this Sunday! Quite a handful!

...oh man??? !!!! I posted so late last night that I can't count off a day!


----------



## Angel Rose

DCGolden said:


> Well...Its done! 5 boys and 5 girls! I'm sure I'll know more in the morning but I just got a text from Deb! All is well!


Congratulations!! Cannot wait to see photos. Please tell Deb that we were all cheering for her and especially for Flame. Are you definitely getting your baby from the Flame litter...you had also mentioned Sandy's litter. Theyare both beautiful...but Flame is really special.

Now for those Cheesy names:
Beechwood cheese cake supreme
Beechwood cheese 'n crackers
Beechwood golden cheese puff


----------



## DCGolden

I will pass along your thoughts to Deb, I know she's tired!:bowl: ( I love that twirling little smiley face...cracks me up) As for the names! Good Job! I like the "Golden Cheese Puff"

....and yes....I may end up getting a girl from Sandy...but I don't know...there was something about that Flame...we'll see! If I do end up going with Sandy I'll be right back here asking for names that go along with the "T.V. Commericials" Theme...That should be easier than Cheese!

Hey....look at that.... * 58 more days! *


----------



## Mileysmom

I love all the "cheese" names...now the problem is picking one that you like the most! Please tell Deb for me also that she is in my thougths as well. Did you say Sandy is due this weekend? Let us know about her pups too. I hope you get your little girl from Flame's litter..I am a little biased, tho!


----------



## trinityquinn

*Beechwoods Hot Hot Hot*

Just wanted to say hello and add to the discussion!! I am a repeat buyer from Deb and just sent down my deposit for a girl from Sandy/Tommy Bahama litter! I have a 2 1/2 yr old boy that Sandy's and he is fantastic and has an awesome personality. 
I only wanted another Sandy puppy and I totally lucked out to find her pregnant again!!! Another anticipating "mother"....


----------



## DCGolden

*Another Mommy to be!*

:wave:Well Welcome! How exciting! I believe that Sandy is due on Sunday! I keep saying that I want a Flame baby...but who knows? Do you know much about Tommy? Other than the obvious in his paperwork...I didn't get to meet him. Anyway- go get yourself a ticker and start counting down!!!


----------



## trinityquinn

I havent met Tommy Bahama. I do trust Debra---she picked me out a fantastic little boy that is quite easily the love of my life----he is almost 3 and very very smart and witty and has a man chest that sticks out like a lion! I definately think their 8 week upbringing in their home really does affect the dog. Maybe I will see you down there!


----------



## Mileysmom

Welcome to you Trinityquinn! This is getting so exciting! How wonderful to meet owners of Beechwood goldens and to hear all the great stories of their growing up. I have a good idea what to look forward to by everyone sharing their experiences.
So, do you now begin to choose a name also or do you have a special one already in mind? Very glad that you have joined us..
Cant wait to see a pic of your pup also..


----------



## DCGolden

*Puppy Party*



trinityquinn said:


> I havent met Tommy Bahama. I do trust Debra---she picked me out a fantastic little boy that is quite easily the love of my life----he is almost 3 and very very smart and witty and has a man chest that sticks out like a lion! I definately think their 8 week upbringing in their home really does affect the dog. Maybe I will see you down there!


I will see you at the Puppy Party for sure!:wavey:....


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden said:


> I will see you at the Puppy Party for sure!:wavey:....


:uhoh:So...how is the baby's room coming? What new toys or items have you gotten for Cheddar so far? Have you decided on a name yet or do you think you might get one of Sandy's pups? I bet once you see your girl you will know which name will be her personality (if you havent chosen one yet). Any pics yet? Deb doing well?


----------



## Ljilly28

What is a puppy party? Do all the ownwers get to meet one another?


----------



## trinityquinn

Its fun to be chatting with everyone here! I am getting quite excited. Attached is a picture of my boy. He is 2 1/2 years old. Sandy is his mother and his father is a Nautillus Boy named Renoir. He is a very handsome boy and has really great features and a big poofy chest. His name is Finnegan. He is anxiously awaiting a sister---I think it will be cool to have 2 dogs from the same mother. Flame is beautiful also and her little ones Im sure will be fantastic.....little Cheddar?? will that be a boy or a girl? I wonder if the puppies will be born tomorrow......We will see...


----------



## DCGolden

*I had a feeling this would be a long post...sorry*

Even though I have the "ticker" now I still like to count down!

*57 DAYS!!!*

The "Baby's Room" is a work in progress. I went over to Job Lot to see what they had. No plastic crates...I was thinking I would get a plastic crate for the car/baby period until she outgrew it and then I would go into a larger crate...but they didn't have any there. They did have "Travel" crates that broke down easily and you can carry with a handle...I think thats a waste of money...I would prefer a plastic crate. Or should I just get a regular crate that sections off and not worry about the car/truck?

I picked up some new stainless steel bowls while I was there and a smaller kong. We have so many "toys" that were given to us when Haddie (our girl we lost in Jan.) was sick. They are brand new-along with brand new beds for the living room and bedroom...I was going to donate them but then we decided to go ahead with finding a breeder. 

To answer the question about the *PUPPY PARTY! *At around 5 wks. or so Deb has everyone over and yes, we will get to meet one another. I'm sure that is why she is still in contact with so many of babies and families.

...and, I think someone asked this...Cheddar will be a girl

Trinity- what a beautiful boy! So very handsome! He must be a killer with the ladies!!! :

Okay, thats all for now, I hope I answered everything! Trin- Have you picked out a name yet? Did you say you were from CT?


----------



## Mileysmom

This is exciting...I cant wait to get home from work to see how the new "moms" are getting ready to bring home their new pups! You'd think I was getting one, too!

Trinityquinn...You are so right...Finnegan (love that name) is beautiful. The more I see of "our" dogs the more I know I made the right decision to go with Debra. All the qualities, temperments & what I call a kind soul just all seem to click together. Good things do come to those who wait. I wonder how Finnegan will react to the new pup? I can only tell you that with my cats (both male) the oldest one automatically took over the role of mother..How do animals know? YOu'll have to keep me posted!
DCGolden...I got the medium crate 1st and then about 5 mos later I got the large. She grew fast...I have a Toyota Highlander SUV & I have taught her that the "cargo" area is hers. She is not allowed past the back seats or in the front. Two reasons...She has lots of room in the back & I get to keep dog hairs out of the front where people sit. It works out well. And it's so funny when she rests her nose on the back seat & just looks at me or she will turn around & look out the back window...sometimes I turn on the back wiper and that gets her attention fast! The expressions are priceless!
I just started putting plain yougart in the Kong & freezing it...boy, does she love that!
I would love to go to the Puppy Party to see the pups plus meet everyone I have been speaking to on this forum but if it's just for new parents that's ok.
Trinityquinn....any baby names yet?


----------



## trinityquinn

I dont have a name finalized---I have a gaelic/irish theme with my animals so something irish sounding to go well with finnegan....I am in Massachusetts. The only thing about the whole experience that I dread is the ride to the cape....when we got Finn in august 3 years ago it took us 6 hours to get home related to cape traffic! (usually 1.5hr ride!)


----------



## DCGolden

Well Trin- It will be before Memorial Day so you should be all set! lol...I know the ride well from here in CT, The Mid Cape HWY can be a nightmare and the cross over in Prov. on 95 is always backed up for miles! Not much fun w/ a puppy in tow :doh:

I am Irish, very much so...so I get the "Irish" names, love Finnegan name... a girl, huh? How about "Duffy"......( that's my Maiden name)
hehehehehehe....:bowl:


----------



## DCGolden

*56.................days!*


----------



## Mileysmom

How about Finnegan & Shea...or Shaelee...My best friends maiden name & her niece's name...

DCGolden....how are the new pups doing? Has Sandy had her babies yet? Do you have a favorite name yet or are you waiting to see what litter you will be getting your little girl from...


----------



## DCGolden

I love "Shea" thats is perfect! you know you'll call her Shaelee as one of her "special" names anyway!

I heard from Den a few mins. ago, nothing yet and Sandy's temp has not dropped. 

I havn't picked an official name yet because we are waiting to choose from Sandy and Flame...but "Cheddar" will be her everyday name!


----------



## trinityquinn

*Sandy is on her own schedule*

Still no puppies from the last that I have heard!!! Sandy is on "Sandy time" which doesnt surprise me because Finnegan also has his "own time". Im getting excited to see how many boys/girls there will be....Flame puppies are wayyy cute!!! Maybe 3/9/09???


----------



## Angel Rose

trinityquinn said:


> I dont have a name finalized---I have a gaelic/irish theme with my animals so something irish sounding to go well with finnegan....I am in Massachusetts. The only thing about the whole experience that I dread is the ride to the cape....when we got Finn in august 3 years ago it took us 6 hours to get home related to cape traffic! (usually 1.5hr ride!)


HI Trinity. Another Beechwood family here. Our maggie is one year old, from Flame and Nautilus Ritz. 
I know what you mean about the ride to the Cape. But we traveled to Barnstable from Tewksbury on a Sunday in Mid March . and it only took a little under two hours - each way. We got there around 1 and were back home before the traffic got too bad. And we picked Maggie up on a Wednesday morning after the rush hour, so again not too bad a ride. 

Your boy is beautiful...you must be so excited to get another Beechwood Golden. We are planning for another after Mags turns two years old.
Welcome to the forum..and be sure to send photos.


----------



## Nightengale212

I haven't been on this site for several weeks, logged on today and wanted to wish you much luck with your soon to be new pup. My Kelly aka Pebwin's Melody Maker who passed away just shy of age 10 just before Christmas was from the Cape, and I can remember as if it was yesteday taking the ride from R.I. to get her. She was the last pup to go that day, and I guess from all the excitment she was pooped and slept in my arms all the way home. I too had all Irish names for my pups which included Bailey aka Twin-Beau-D's Hocus Pocus, and Duffy aka Karousel's Wild Colonial Boy. 

Again, wish you much luck and joy with your puppy and looking forward to seeing all the pictures of your baby!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

McKenna? Malone? Hannah? Tartan, Dublin, Nora? I like Shea alot.


----------



## Mileysmom

Ok, Trinity! Any pups yet? Maybe the snow that is coming down now will bring along some new babies soon!


----------



## DCGolden

OMG...it"s been 3 days since I posted??? *53 Days!!!!!! left, and I think today is the day that Sandy might have her pups!* Heard from Deb via FB early this morning on her wall...said Sandy's temp is down to where it should be and she was doing alot of digging and panting...have not heard anything else. Probably busy whelping!


----------



## Ljilly28

Very exciting- I can't wait to hear the news.


----------



## trinityquinn

*Still waiting for Sandy*

Still waiting to hear if i have my girl???? I hope Sandy is doing well....certainly a long day.....anyone hear anything??


----------



## DCGolden

*4 boys + 4 girls!*

 Sandy had 4 healthy boys & 4 Healthy girls! Flames puppies are growing strong and everyone is doing just fine!!! The count down continues at......*51 DAYS!!!!!*


----------



## Mileysmom

Thanks for keeping us informed...I was wondering how things were going. Do you know yet which little girl you will be getting--Flame's or Sandy's--or is it too soon?
How is the baby's room coming?


----------



## DCGolden

*48 Days!..... *I don't know which girl I'm getting from Sandy or Flame yet! and I'm still about 2 to 3 wks away from meeting them, although I have seen pictures! There is one with Flame and all her babies lines up in a row feeding. 9 are perfectly situated and 1 is up-side-down squeezed in between all of them. its soooooo cute! I'm thinking that that one must be Cheddar! They babies room is coming along and I picked up a plastic crate as well as a hand me down metal one from my sister. Toys are mounding up. and I just got a pretty pink collar w/ paw prints on it today!!! CANT'T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## trinityquinn

*Hurry Up and Wait...*

Did you see any pictures of Sandy puppies yet? That Flame puppy upside down in the picture is absolutely precious. Its going to be a very long 8 weeks waiting for the little girl to come home...


----------



## Catalina

Just wanted to add my name to the list of prospective parents anxiously awaiting the Beechwood puppies' 8 week birthday. My husband and I have a male reserved from either Sandy's or Flame's litter. Beechwood had caught my eye before I saw this thread but it certainly has made me feel good about our decision. At our visit, we loved all of their dogs and I am very pleased that we found a breeder like Debra. We're counting the days too!


----------



## Mileysmom

Catalina said:


> Just wanted to add my name to the list of prospective parents anxiously awaiting the Beechwood puppies' 8 week birthday. My husband and I have a male reserved from either Sandy's or Flame's litter. Beechwood had caught my eye before I saw this thread but it certainly has made me feel good about our decision. At our visit, we loved all of their dogs and I am very pleased that we found a breeder like Debra. We're counting the days too!


:wavey:Welcome to you Catalina to our growning Beechwood Golden family! It's so exciting to see another expectant parent! Will your new baby be a boy or girl? Of course, my favorite female is Flame as she is the mom of my Miley. They really are great companions..you will be absolutely pleased. Ok, next question....any favorite names? Do you have any other pictures? I have 3 on mine. Your dogs look beautiful. Thanks for joining in!


----------



## Catalina

We've reserved a male from either litter and we've decided to name him Fletcher. We met all of her dogs over the weekend and I'd be happy to have any of her puppies. Every one of them was well behaved, calm, attentive, and, most important, cuddly. I know we're going to be very happy.

I really should have more pictures posted. Sadly, Toby and Torey, who are shown in the picture, are both gone now and we've been without a golden for 15 long months. Very soon I'll have some very exciting new subject matter for pictures. Can't wait!


----------



## Mileysmom

Sorry to hear of your loss of Tobey & Torrey...a home can be a very lonely place without a golden around..even when it's a bad day, it's a good day just having them close by. Will be looking forward to you sharing Fletcher's pictures with us. It's so wonderful to be excited about a new "baby" coming home! Best of luck..


----------



## Rubymom

I am also a new "mom" waiting who will be getting a female from the Beechwood litter, her name will be Ruby. I had to put my beautiful golden 6 year old golden, Marley, to sleep this summer. She was born with severe heart disease, and despite being told she wouldn't make it to her first birthday was able to defeat the odds and live until her 6th birthday. I have only been able to think about having a new puppy over the past few months and was lucky enough to find Beechwood. I am so exicted and can't wait to meet the new addition to my family. Will probably see alot of you at the "puppy party" soon.


----------



## Catalina

I'm very sorry to hear about Marley. It sounds like you've been through a lot. I'm glad you have a new puppy waiting for you. Looking forward to meeting you at the puppy party!


----------



## DCGolden

*Wow! So many New Faces!!!*

:uhoh:I must have been drinking or something last time I posted...every other word in my last post has a typo in it...sorry about that.:doh:

Anyway....:wavey: Hello to all the new Mom's to be! very exciting stuff here! We are all counting down the days!!! *...45... *for a Flame baby...*52... *for a Sandy baby! I'm sticking with Flame and just saying 45 because I can't go backwards!

I spoke with Debra today. Babies are doing great. She said that Flames are just starting to talk and get some personality, but are probably a few wks. out from showing their true selves. Sandy is being a good Mama and her babies are growing strong!

I can't wait for the puppy party. It Will be fun to put some faces with the names. Believe it or not...my real name is NOT "DCGolden"...it's Diane!


----------



## trinityquinn

The Sandy babies are just as cute!! (Not that I had any doubts!!) I am looking forward to meeting the little girl....and so is my Finnegan...he cant wait to run around with another dog!!! Hopefully the time will go by a little faster now!!! I have finally settled on a name as well....She will be Fionna (Fee-Own-a) which I think is cute with Finnegan.....House is all set all we need is the dog!!! Take Care everyone---P.S....Real name is Bridget


----------



## Catalina

Thanks for the puppy news! Looking forward to meeting you all. My name is really Nancy.


----------



## DCGolden

*....43.....or 50......*


----------



## Mileysmom

OK ,ALL YOU NEW MOMS!! Rubymom, Trinityquinn, DCGolden & Catalina...we've got 3 girls and 1 boy...kind of like "real life ratios" for people! I want to know all the details..how many toys have you bought & what are they? Dont forget to get the soup bones at Shaws & boil them 20 mins then freeze for all the new teeth they will be getting.....Band Aids for the humans as the bites hurt & bleed..How many soft bedding items for the new crate & the baby's favorite toy? How many yellow tennis balls do you have? And lets not even get into the "matching" collar & leash for every day of the week or occassion. And lastly....lets estimate the amount of time you will be spending in all the "dog" sections of any store just trying to pick the perfect toy or treat that will last more than a half hour! I can tell you....you women are going to just have the best of times...and it's all for the love of our goldens..


----------



## Ljilly28

Mileysmom said:


> OK ,ALL YOU NEW MOMS!! Rubymom, Trinityquinn, DCGolden & Catalina...we've got 3 girls and 1 boy...kind of like "real life ratios" for people! I want to know all the details..how many toys have you bought & what are they? Dont forget to get the soup bones at Shaws & boil them 20 mins then freeze for all the new teeth they will be getting.....Band Aids for the humans as the bites hurt & bleed..How many soft bedding items for the new crate & the baby's favorite toy? How many yellow tennis balls do you have? And lets not even get into the "matching" collar & leash for every day of the week or occassion. And lastly....lets estimate the amount of time you will be spending in all the "dog" sections of any store just trying to pick the perfect toy or treat that will last more than a half hour! I can tell you....you women are going to just have the best of times...and it's all for the love of our goldens..


Lol, how about the prettiest possible sheet to cover the crate at night, and a vinyl cheap shower curtain or two to protect the floor under the crate, the car, and anywhere else you seriously don't want a chance of potty accidents. A baby gate, especially if you have lamp or computer wires you just can't unplug, tiny nails clippers, brush to start right away making grooming lots of fun. A baby kong, for sure. . .Wet ones/ baby wipes in case of potty crate accidents to clean up pup easliy and Natures Miracle to spray on spots. Ice cube tray to make ice cubes with peanut butter centers to keep puppy pacified when you need some peace. . .Hide the houseplants!


----------



## Mileysmom

Ooh...the peanut butter ice cubes sounds very chic...that's used just to impress some other pup that could take a liking to ya...Just remember...Keep everything up high....like gloves, scarfs, magazines, newspapers...top of refridgerator is my best hiding spot...and...dont forget to hang up your coats and jackets....chewy, chewy pups love to chew the zipper part off that goes into the other side of the jacket.No matter how hard you try you will never zip the thing up again in your life!!!


----------



## Catalina

Thanks for the reminders! The last time we had a puppy this young was 25 years ago. Our last two dogs came home at 5 and 11 months of age so our experience wasn't quite what this will be. When we lost our last dog we didn't plan to get another so we gave away a lot of his belongings. Consequently, we've been doing some shopping. We have a shopping bag of toys for those little teeth as well as the matching collar and leash (only 1 so far). We have our own crate and have borrowed a second one so we can have one upstairs and one down. I've bought some new grooming items and have my eye on a few other items (bed and more toys). I think we'll wait until after the puppy party then go to the pet store and buy everything else we can imagine we'll need. Can't wait!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Don't forget to wet a couple of washcloths, then throw them in the freezer for puppy to chew on with new teeth. Feels good to the baby and saves a little bit of your flesh


----------



## skeller

I just wanted to add my 2 cents here and say that I have been really enjoying this thread. It is almost 1 year ago that we brought Benny home, and I did enjoy the baby stage, for the most part. Reading this thread makes me want another!!! This breeder sounds incredible. I am on Long Island, New York, and Massachusetts is not that far. I will have to keep her in mind for the next pup.
Thanks for the fun, and I know you will all enjoy your new pups. One hint: we kept Benny on his leash in the house for a few months. I made it easier to keep him close to me, and to monitor his behavior. He is now a very good boy, and he stays close to me and everyone in the family, which is a trait that I really like a lot.


----------



## Mileysmom

Welcome to you Skeller and thank you for adding your " 2 cents" worth of important suggestions. Every little bit helps from each one of us. I took a look at your pics and your pup is beautiful! If only we could take some pics of them when they are misbehaving...like when no one is home or watching! My Miley just turned 1 yr a month ago so I still need help with issues too. Oh....best little bit of experience that I can pass along to the "chewers". The only thing I have found that works is the original (orange color) Listerine in a small spray bottle. She hates the smell & taste of it. You can spray it on your furniture or wood & it will not stain. The green apple spray & tabasco sauce she loved!! Go figure...Again ,thanks for joining us!


----------



## skeller

Mileysmom said:


> Welcome to you Skeller and thank you for adding your " 2 cents" worth of important suggestions. Every little bit helps from each one of us. I took a look at your pics and your pup is beautiful! If only we could take some pics of them when they are misbehaving...like when no one is home or watching! My Miley just turned 1 yr a month ago so I still need help with issues too. Oh....best little bit of experience that I can pass along to the "chewers". The only thing I have found that works is the original (orange color) Listerine in a small spray bottle. She hates the smell & taste of it. You can spray it on your furniture or wood & it will not stain. The green apple spray & tabasco sauce she loved!! Go figure...Again ,thanks for joining us!


Miley must be the same age as Benny. His birthday is February 4. We now have the issue of counter surfing. It is getting better by just being firm with him, and practicing his commands such as "sit" and "down". It is actually nice when I am preparing dinner and he sits next to me. 
Is Marley from the same breeder as the folks who are waiting for their pups? This is a long thread and I am losing track of "who's who". Barnstable sounds like a great breeder. Benny is from Darrowby, up by Albany, NY. We were very happy.


----------



## DCGolden

!!!!!!!! *40 Days and counting*!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you believe 35 days has already passed since I started counting down??? Its incredible! It's been a couple days since I've been here...I am very excited planning all the new things we'll be doing with the baby. I had to find a new Vet because the one we went to was about 45 minutes away and we stuck with her because we liked her for Haddie, but we lived near there when we first got her. So I've been interviewing...asking around and I think I decided on a place thats only about 5 minutes away. I've already signed up for Puppy Kinder Garden...They turned me away the first time because _I think they_ _thought I was insane_..."Cheddar" wasn't even born yet and I was trying to get into class...okay, I admit I may have been jumping the gun a bit on that one...:artydude

BUT I CAN"T HELP IT I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!

I got the new collar, pink little paw prints & matching leash
got both crates...plenty of tennis balls and toys...monkey,duck,bear,faceless baby, snake,pig,rabbit,kitty cat,baby kong,junior kong, jumbo kong...lots of bedding!

Shower curtain...check...GOOD TIP!

...and because I don't want to be locked up by my family prior to actually getting Cheddar, I'll hold off on making the ice cubes with peanut butter filling....but I can't wait to do it! 40 days, 40 days, 40 days!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

> They turned me away the first time because _I think they_ _thought I was insane_..."Cheddar" wasn't even born yet and I was trying to get into class...okay, I admit I may have been jumping the gun a bit on that one...:artydude


This cracked me up. It reminded me of teaching at Hopkins School in New Haven, which is grades 7 through 12. One day, I was asked to give a tour to a nice prospective family from Madison. Well, when they showed up, the student-to-be in questtion was only 5 years old! They were wanting all their ducks in a row for 7th grade, and I had to explain that 6th grade was the earliest they could apply, lol.


----------



## Mileysmom

Skeller...Angel Rose & myself have girls from the same litter from Beechwood Goldens..They were born 2/2/08 and the funny part (actually the nicest part) is that I did not know Angel Rose until I found this forum and vise versa! So a wonderful friendship is starting to form...
Counter surfing......Miley would get on the counter then turn around & look at me! She knew she didnt belong there but did it as a game & to see what might look good. I tried the newspaper on the paws & slapping the paws but it did not make a big impression. So I bought 2 small mouse traps and after she got the end of her paw or nose snapped a little she stopped jumping up. They just sting as I cant begin to count the times I set them off myself by mistake. Now she is not "afraid" of the "snapper" so I use nothing but now calmly tell her to get off the counter or get down..I try to act like it does not impress me & it works pretty good. Not all the time but if she knows it's not a game anymore she will eventually slow down (I hope). She loves to steal the dish cloths & wash cloths & runs with them till I can pry them from her jaws. They want to play more than anything but you do have to keep right on it.


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden....Do you know yet if Cheddar will come from Flame or Sandy? I bet they all look really cute just from what has been said about the pictures of them.
Catalina....how is your new baby's room coming and what toys do you have already?
Rubymom...I know you will be getting a girl..any name? How is your new baby room coming also???


----------



## DCGolden

Mileysmom said:


> DCGolden....Do you know yet if Cheddar will come from Flame or Sandy? I bet they all look really cute just from what has been said about the pictures of them.
> 
> 
> I don't know which Mama Cheddar is coming from. But each time I see pictures that Deb has on her FB wall I speculate..."This one must be Cheddar" No...Maybe this one is Cheddar! They are all so darn cute!
> 
> couldn't resist yesterday...picked up a bunch of pink tennis balls...Cheddar has enough toys to last...well to last at least the first 2 wks...lol- she has like 50 toys already all stacked away in a bin. Hmmm....maybe I need a new toy box with her name on it?
> 
> *38 days!!!!*


----------



## Rubymom

Hi all, 
Mileysmom my new golden will be named Ruby, I got the idea after I met Opal at Beechwood and was trying to think of other precious gems. I have so much, toys, blankets, etc from Marley that I probably need very little but will start shoping once I come back from meeting Ruby in a few weeks. The only purchase so far has been a collar with rubies all around. The puppy pictures are adorable, it will be great to finally meet them. Have a good day


----------



## Catalina

We're not completely ready yet but we're making strides. I washed some of the newer soft toys we had for our last dog and put them out in a basket for the puppy. We have a little pile of freshly washed washcloths ready for the freezer. For new items, there will be a choice of matching collars and leashes for the little guy as well as an assortment of toys to satisfy the chewing urge. I have a week vacation coming up at Easter which will be dedicated to making sure that all is ready. Meanwhile, news of the puppy party can't come soon enough. My husband and I just can't wait to meet our boy!


----------



## Mileysmom

Catalina said:


> We're not completely ready yet but we're making strides. I washed some of the newer soft toys we had for our last dog and put them out in a basket for the puppy.
> :wave: WOW!! Time is flying by fast!! Sounds like your house is in pretty good order (as they say). How many slips of paper do you have with all little notes written on them??? And how many have you lost:doh:. Did you say your boy will be called Fletcher? I am getting excited for all of you new moms...pls keep me posted..i so enjoy hearing your excitement!


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden.....I love the little guy dancing!!! I think you better rent one of those PODS to keep all of Cheddar's toys in it!! You could section it off...week 1, week 2, etc and any toy that lasts past the week it is intended for then buy 2 of them...that could be a keeper....and the toys she isnt interested in right now then you can rotate them to the back of the POD and intoduce later on...just like they were brand new!!!
How many more days???? I love your excitement...


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubymom....I love the name Ruby and how you chose it. I saw the pic of Opal and she is a beauty! I love the ruby collar too...do you think her crate will have a ruby cover to match? Boy, you could really go wild decorating with a ruby theme..How many more days do you have to wait for the baby to come home? And what is the theme for your littermates that Debra has picked?


----------



## trinityquinn

*Tired of Waiting*

This waiting game is surely crazy!!! We are all anxiously awaiting the puppy parties Im sure!!! Is everyone getting a Flame puppy or are we mixed? Any thoughts on the names for the themes? Cheese or Commercials....Deb has given us a challenge indeed......Hope all is well! Anxiously Waiting for Baby Fionna----Bridget and Finnegan


----------



## Rubymom

I didn't know that there were themes for the litters but I am still staying with Ruby as I really do love the name. I am anxiously awaiting meeting her in a little over a week and it sounds as if I am not alone in my anxiousness. I do plan on a Ruby themed everything and might just need a Ruby ring for myself (my birthstone)! I am going to pick her up the first week in May so a little over six weeks.


----------



## DCGolden

*Babies First Photos!*

Okay Folks! I took a trip out to Beechwoods today and got to see all the babies! Here are some photos of Flames litter. I will post Sandy and more photos on Sunday! Enjoy!!!!! :wavey:


----------



## skeller

DCGolden said:


> Okay Folks! I took a trip out to Beechwoods today and got to see all the babies! Here are some photos of Flames litter. I will post Sandy and more photos on Sunday! Enjoy!!!!! :wavey:


TOO CUTE!!!!!! I think I have puppy fever!


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden...Thank you so much for posting the pics!! They are really beautiful pups...I dont know which one I would choose.. Just looking at the pics I want to hug & kiss them all....


----------



## DCGolden

*More Pic's! Sandy's Babies!!!*

Here are some of Sandy's Pups! I'll post more when I get some time...In class all days today!


----------



## gold'nchocolate

trinityquinn said:


> I have finally settled on a name as well....She will be Fionna (Fee-Own-a) which I think is cute with Finnegan.


My neighbors across the street have a golden named Fionna...love the name--I'm Irish, too, BTW. I was going to suggest Cahill (my mother's maiden name) as an Irish name. Shamus is a good Irish name also.

I'm having serious puppy envy here just reading through this thread :


----------



## trinityquinn

Its funny that you say that because my cat is named Seamus!!! I am all about my irish animals


----------



## Angel Rose

Oh my goodness look at those cute faces. Best wishes to the new puppy families. It's been just over a year since we got Maggie from Beechwoods (Flame's litter). Seeing these photos, I want another puppy so badly...ok somebody stop me!!


----------



## DCGolden

*.........34 Days!!!.............*


----------



## Mileysmom

Last nite was very sad for me. I had to put my 16 1/2 yr old companion cat to sleep. The past 6 mos he was starting to fail & I knew at some time it would be "time". The love I have for this cat...Shadow...is endless but I know he is looking down & happy in heaven now. This cat thought he was a dog! Thus the name Shadow. But thru the tears I had Miley looking at me wondering what was going on. All she did was lean up against me, kissed my face and just had that look of "it will be ok". And I know it will be but it still is sad when you love an animal so much. I have no children so my "pets" are my kids. I just had to share this as I feel for some reason I have many new "friends" that I have met here who have also suffered losses that we all know have to come but when it does it's just so hard.


----------



## Rubymom

Mileysmom,

I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am for your loss. It is so hard to lose a part of your family ( I also do not have children so very much get the furry ones being your children). I don't think anything makes it easier except time (it's been 7 months since I had to put Marley down and I still miss her so much my eyes are filling with tears as I type) and knowing what a wonderful life you were able to give Shadow. 
Hang in there and think of all the great memories I'm sure you had with your kitty, I'm sure some will make you smile.
Rubymom aka Dana


----------



## Catalina

Mileysmom,

I'm so sorry to hear about your Shadow. It sounds like he had a great long life with you. Most everyone here will understand how you feel. We get so attached to those animals! I hope you can take comfort in all of those good memories. I think it's wonderful though how Miley was trying to comfort you - how typical of a golden!


----------



## Mileysmom

Thank you all...I have plenty of pictures & many great memories! I am the sentimental picture taker...
So..all you new moms -to -be...get ready to start clicking away & buy several photo albums to house them in! (yes, I still do the albums..like to still touch the paper & the person/subject) 
Keep letting me know how the preperations (sp) are coming....Soon the babies will be coming home! (Then the fun really begins..)


----------



## DCGolden

Oh MileysMom....I was so sorry to sign on and read of your loss. It's such a difficult thing and there are so few words that people can say. Just know that there is a person here in CT tonight thinking about you and praying that you'll find peace and comfort in knowing what a great life you and Shadow were so fortunate to share together. I'm sure she watching over you right now... all my best....Diane


----------



## Mileysmom

Thank you, also, DCGolden. Got a really nice hand written sympathy card from the vet's ..so nice & thoughtful. I just look at his picture & "things are o.k. in the world tonight"..
Puppies coming home soon girls!! What a brand new chapter in your lives it will be!


----------



## trinityquinn

*Not soon enough*

Yeah I am starting to get excited and perhaps even do some shopping and getting the house ready! We'll meet her next weekend! Should be good!!! :wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Rubymom

I am so excited, am going down to meet the puppies today. I can't go to the puppy party next week so arranged to meet the puppies this afternoon. Will post after I get back from seeing the "babies".


----------



## Catalina

You're so lucky! I'm disappointed that we won't meet you next weekend but envious that you're seeing them today. Have a great time. Hope you're taking pictures!


----------



## Rubymom

I just got back from Beechwood and have to say these are some of the cutest puppies I have ever seen. Flame's litter was exploring and into everything, biting each other and rolling around. After an hour everyone of the nine had fallen sound asleep wherever they happened to be, absolutely exhausted. Sandy's litter was sound asleep almost the whole time, pig piled on top of each other, every once in awhile someone would open their eyes, wobble around and them back to sleep. What cuties, still don't know which one is Ruby but hopefully Debra will know which one fits best as they develop their personalities. You will not be disappointed next week.


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden...Do you know which litter Cheddar will be from yet?
Rubymom...Do you have any new pics to post for us to see?
Trinityquinn....What new things have you bought for your new baby & how are the preperations (sp) on the house going? Remember...keep things up very high!! They are quick and full of energy!
Catalina....Fletcher will have a new baby soon and you will probably have your hands full! It will be so much fun...pls take pics...all of you....when your pups get home and post and I will be waiting anxiously to see them all!


----------



## Ljilly28

This is one of my all time favorite threads. It's just pure happiness and anticipation, and a bunch of puppies who are going to be adored. What could be better?


----------



## almac

I agree! I have read through all 18 pages and loved every one! I don't want to get my hopes up yet, but I actually contacted Deb yesterday about her puppies from Flame and Sandy's litters. She sounds wonderful and the dogs are beautiful. The only downside is that we are in Michigan, so I'd actually have to fly out there and then back with a puppy! Not impossible, but adds a few doubts. We're not desperate, but we want to make sure we are getting the best possible puppy that we can, and if that means we have to travel, then so be it. I have lots of inquiries out right now to breeders so am waiting to hear back from more before we make our final decision...


----------



## Catalina

Good luck with that decision! We almost passed by these litters due to our 6 hour trip to Barnstable but we're so glad we didn't. We've planned the trip and I'm pretty certain we can keep the puppy comfortable for the ride home. I'm sure you'd be very happy Debra and her puppies. Keep us posted!


----------



## trinityquinn

*Trying to be patient...;-)*

I am trying to be patient and just make it to the puppy party!!! I cant buy a bunch of stuff just yet because we still have about a month to go! :bowl: Ill be so excited I wont sleep at night if I start getting all the puppy stuff right now!!!  CANT WAIT TO MEET HER!!!


----------



## Catalina

You're showing a lot of control! I'm already bought anything I can think of that we'll need with the exception of the food - not a very good job of pacing myself. My husband and I can't wait for the weekend either! 
This thread has been making the waiting much more bearable. It's fun to hear about all the other new puppy moms' anticipation and to know that we're all going through the same things. I especially appreciate the pictures, DCGolden! They're just adorable!


----------



## Mileysmom

Welcome to you Almac-----Michigan is a distance away....I think we got some of your snow on Wednesday....THANKS!!!. Its always a tough decision and you want to make the right one but once you see those beautiful little faces...not to mention the personality...it gets even harder. Good luck to you but feel free to join us in our conversations...speaking of which....
DCGolden....Where are you??? Have you left the country??? I miss hearing from you and I miss the count down...Pls come home!!!

Oh, I bet you are out at IParty getting balloons that say "Welcome Home Cheddar". You are just so much a step ahead!!! How's the IPOD coming??!


----------



## almac

Thanks for the welcome. We are still trying to decide. I told Deb we'd give her an answer by Saturday. I'm trying to decide if I'm crazy for going all the way to Mass. to get a puppy....:--crazy:
Yes, there are breeders around here that have or will have puppies this spring/summer - but it seems like they all have something I'm not quite comfortable with (not raised in the house, not quite the look we want, not personable, etc.). Deb really has the whole package. If we lived closer it'd be a no brainer. But the way I figure it is if we can swing it financially and can make the time to travel out there _and_ we get the dog of our dreams - then it's worth it, right?!? I've never been that far east before - so it'd be a nice trip for the hubby and I. Ahhhhh - decisions.


----------



## Catalina

If you're coming east for the puppy, you couldn't find a nicer place to visit. Barnstable is a very attractive town right on the water. And how convenient is it that there's a very nice inn right there? 

I think we decided to travel out of state for the same reasons you mentioned. There are good breeders in NJ too but I just feel very comfortable with Deb and the way she breeds and raises her dogs. Keep us posted!


----------



## almac

Ok, it's official.....We're joining the Beechwood family!!!!! :artydude

I believe our little boy "Parker" will be from the Sandy/Tommy litter. It's a long drive, but I'm actually really looking forward to a little (actually it'll be a lot of) time alone with the hubby. We will, of course, be staying at the inn and it looks beautiful. I'm excited not only about the puppy but about going out east! I think we'll be going the 2nd weekend in May - which means 4 weeks to get ready!!!!!!!  I've gotta get shoppin....

Maybe we should start a social group so we can all keep up with each other...


----------



## Ljilly28

Congratulations- what wonderful news. I once flew from Portland Maine to Chicago for a puppy and home in the same day, so I am all for it! One of you might want to fly home with the puppy in a sherpa, bc it is too stressful worrying about doggy germs at hotels etc in transit. Until the baby pupper has all shots at 12 weeks, it's important to avoid rest stops etc where many dogs go. 





almac said:


> I agree! I have read through all 18 pages and loved every one! I don't want to get my hopes up yet, but I actually contacted Deb yesterday about her puppies from Flame and Sandy's litters. She sounds wonderful and the dogs are beautiful. The only downside is that we are in Michigan, so I'd actually have to fly out there and then back with a puppy! Not impossible, but adds a few doubts. We're not desperate, but we want to make sure we are getting the best possible puppy that we can, and if that means we have to travel, then so be it. I have lots of inquiries out right now to breeders so am waiting to hear back from more before we make our final decision...


----------



## almac

We have decided to drive - even though it's 14 hours each way  it'll cut down on the overall cost. So any suggestions on how to survive that long in a car with a puppy would be appreciated....

I'm assuming we'll have to stop often for potty breaks. What should he ride in? I have a cat size crate I was going to bring (I think he'd be able to fit in that) - that way he can be on my lap. Water bottles and bowls - probably some food too? Towels, and cleaning supplies for any accidents??


----------



## Mileysmom

Almac...I just got home from work & couldnt wait to log on and I am just so very happy for you & your new baby!!! I think we all are a great group of women (dont know if there are any men) who are sincerely happy for each other & want to help with info when possible. I have one of Flames' girl and I only had an hour drive home but I had my mom with me to watch her while I watched (tried to) the road but I was just so excited I will never be able to express it! You will see....Debra can also help you with things you will need but Ljill28 is correct about other dogs's possible illnesses...she knows alot & has helped me quite often. I do not fly....absolutely terrified...will be a long ride but with a new "distraction" if you will, I bet the trip will be short. I am so very happy for you!!!!


----------



## skeller

almac said:


> We have decided to drive - even though it's 14 hours each way  it'll cut down on the overall cost. So any suggestions on how to survive that long in a car with a puppy would be appreciated....
> 
> I'm assuming we'll have to stop often for potty breaks. What should he ride in? I have a cat size crate I was going to bring (I think he'd be able to fit in that) - that way he can be on my lap. Water bottles and bowls - probably some food too? Towels, and cleaning supplies for any accidents??


We drove 5 hrs to get Benny and we took him home in a laundry basket with lots of towels, and paper towels. We stopped a few times for potty, but he didn't make at all. We also brought a water bowel in the car for him to drink. He did sleep most of the way.
Congratulations, I'm glad this worked out so well for you. You are a great group, I wish I was part of it, but Ben came from a great breeder too.


----------



## Rubymom

Have a great time today at the puppy party. I'm sorry I won't be there to meet everyone but take and post lots of pictures!


----------



## almac

Yes, please post any pictures that you take please!!!


----------



## trinityquinn

*A great day at the puppy party!*

It was so nice to see all the puppies today! I cant believe how much bigger and heavier the Flame puppies are than the Sandy Puppies----What a huge difference a week makes....anyways I will post some pictures once I get them organized but here is at least one----these are Sandy puppies  Less than a month to go  Now we can get really excited!


----------



## almac

Bridget - Thank you SOOOOOOO much for posting that!!! I wonder which one is mine???? I can't see all of them and I don't know which are the boys and which are the girls - but that one in the upper left corner asleep on the board is just TOO precious!!  Actually, they ALL are...

Tell me ALL about your visit - I'll have to live vicariously. Were they asleep the whole time or did they get up and play at all? There are 4 boys and 4 girls right? How cool that we are going to have a sister and brother and can keep up with each other on the forum!! Do you know anyone else that is getting a pup from the Sandy litter? When are you going to pick up your puppy? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just so excited...


----------



## trinityquinn

*The finer details ...*

Oh they were all awake---not sure if I would call them "playful" but they were fidgity and frisky and yet loved to be cuddled!!! There are 4 boys and 4 girls---Deb is keeping a boy from our litter which is cool because we will be able to watch him grow through the Beechwood website also!!! She will definately keep in touch with us as well.....
 I was thinking I would be able to see some differences or maybe some calm and some perky dogs----but they were all about even as far as temperment---Deb said the personalities are not out yet. They all look like mirror images to each other (to the untrained eye) but that is just fine because they are so STINKIN CUTE that it doesnt even matter!!!  I will keep in touch and share any details that I get! Take Care! Bridget


----------



## Catalina

It was so much fun seeing those puppies today! We know now that we'll have a puppy from Flame's litter but, of course, we won't know which one for a few more weeks. I'd just love any of them. We're definitely going to count the days now!

A few pictures of Sandy's litter are attached. Aren't they just adorable?


----------



## Rubymom

Thanks Catalina and trinityquinn for posting the pictures. Since I couldn't be there I have been waiting to see the pictures from yesterday all weekend, even though I had been there last weekend they change so much week by week. I am most likely getting a girl from Sandy's litter so almac and trinityquinn I will have a sibling to your little girl and boy. Would love to keep in touch as they grow. It's hard to imagine that we will all have them around this time next month! Happy Easter,


----------



## Catalina

*Flame's puppies*

And here are a few pictures of Flame's litter. One of these may be Fletcher!


----------



## almac

Catalina - Thank you SO much for posting more pictures of Sandy's litter. I wonder which one of those is Parker?!?! I just get more and more excited every time I see those puppies. We are busy planning our trip right now. I think we are going to try to take 4 days and make it a nice little trip for my hubby and I - so I'm excited about that part too! 

Rubysmom - How exciting! Looks like we've got 3 siblings and the forum then!!! Yay - we can keep up with each other and compare notes.


----------



## DCGolden

*I have returned!*

:slap:
Okay...first of all, I'm sorry I dropped off the face of the earth I've been very busy....okay thats a lie...I'm retired. but I am back and I've read all the great posts!!! How exciting!!!!!! The puppy party looked great! Such cute little snuggle muffins!!!!!!
*:You_Rock_ WELCOME ALMAC!!!! ALL THE WAY FROM THE GREAT STATE OF MICHIGAN! HOLY COW! AND I THOUGHT I HAD A DRIVE!!!*

The photo below if of "Cheddars" new bling...once again I'm way ahead of myself because it probably won't fit until she's 3...lol. 

Mileys Mom- Cheddar will come from Flames litter, I went up on Wed last week ( my 40th birthday- ick ) and took more photos. I'll post when I can. There was one that came to me the first time and fell asleep under my arm- the same one came right back to me the second time around. She's smaller than the rest- a scrapper- just what I like! Deb says that she's been watching her and agrees...It's Cheddar!!!!
WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! *20 DAYS!!!!!* 
In the mean time I'm to babysitting a 5 month old boxer that is a bundle of pure energy! Prep for Cheddar! I'll be back on tomorrow-Promise!:wavey:


----------



## DCGolden

notice that the speedometer is at zero and those cars are not heading straight at me...I'm parked...just had to point that out...


----------



## Ljilly28

Almac, maybe you could look ahead on your maps to state parks etc that are close to exits, rather than using any highway gas station type stops with the "dog areas"? You just want to let puppy play and piddle where there are few possible doggy germs. The good thing is that pups that age still do have some immunity from their moms, it's just hard to judge how much and what the window is. I can't wait to see photos of your new baby!


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden,
Are those diamonds in that sparkly collar???? At the puppy party Debra made one announcement standing in the doorway to the livingroom......"This is Cheddar...she is the only dog already matched up with the new mom". What a cutie she is! I helped Ken with the pups so I didnt get to take any pics but boy, were they something! And, alot of them! I also got to meet Flame who is Miley's mom and Sandy. Glad you are back on the forum...I also got to me Trinityquinn & Catalina which was a special treat for me...
That is going to be a long ride from Michigan but it will be well worth it Almac. The pups are getting big fast..


----------



## almac

Ljilly - Thank you for the advice. Yes, I think I'll try to map our our route home and see where some parks are that we could stop.

DCGolden - Glad you're back on! Is your profile picture on Facebook Cheddar? Adorable, simply adorable!!! How cute that you guys just picked each other. That just melts my heart!  Oh, and I love the collar - very sophisticated.

Mileysmom - Yes, it'll be a drive, but we're making a mini-vacation out of it, so I'm fine with it. We've never been to that part of the country, so we're pretty excited. We're driving through Canada part of the way as it's more of a straight line. At this point, our plan is to spend a day at Niagara Falls, then to Boston for a day, then down to Debra's for a day, then drive home.

Is anyone else from here picking up their pup on Friday May 8th?? That's when we'll be there and Deb said someone from New Jersey is going to be there that same day and also staying overnight. Just wondered if it was anyone on here.....


----------



## Catalina

That would be us! We're planning on leaving NJ Friday mid-afternoon and probably arriving fairly late Friday night. We'll be picking Fletcher up Saturday morning so we can get him home and acclimated a little before we have to put him to bed. I'm looking forward to meeting you while we're there.

What part of Michigan are you from? We've actually taken that same route through Niagara Falls going out to my sister's summer house near Frankfurt. It was an interesting ride. You should have a great little vacation with a perfect ending. You're just going to LOVE those puppies!


----------



## almac

Catalina said:


> That would be us! We're planning on leaving NJ Friday mid-afternoon and probably arriving fairly late Friday night. We'll be picking Fletcher up Saturday morning so we can get him home and acclimated a little before we have to put him to bed. I'm looking forward to meeting you while we're there.
> 
> What part of Michigan are you from? We've actually taken that same route through Niagara Falls going out to my sister's summer house near Frankfurt. It was an interesting ride. You should have a great little vacation with a perfect ending. You're just going to LOVE those puppies!


Yay! Hopefully we'll get to meet. I think we'll be there Friday afternoon, but leaving really early Saturday morning. We're from the western side of Michigan, over on Lake Michigan. 

It's so much fun buying everything for Parker. Has anyone bought a dog bed or are you going to wait until puppy is a little older? I'm debating this one right now. We're going to have his crate in our bedroom to sleep at night, but I'd like to have a place for him to lay and nap during the day in the living room. There are some nice ones on Drs. Foster and Smith website. What do you think?


----------



## Catalina

We'll probably be up to see you before you go if our paths don't cross Friday night. Will you be making the trip home in one day? 

Believe me, I've checked out all those comfy looking dog beds on Dr. Foster and Smith but I've managed to hold back so far. We've got two large cats who don't use their bed so I think Fletcher will get to use that while he's little. When he seems to be out of the active chewing stage, I can't wait to buy him his own soft place to nap but, for now, it'll be the cats' bed when I can watch him closely and a nice towel or blanket when I can't. Having said that, there's not much else I've held back on. We have gates, two crates (1 borrowed), adjustable height feeder, collar, leashes, ID, many toys, etc. I just need to buy him his food and I've held back on that so it can be as fresh as possible. We're ready. We're just waiting for him to be ready now.


----------



## almac

We better plan on meeting Friday night, even if I have to stay up late! I think the hubby wants to leave at like 4am or something cause we are making the trip home in one day. It's 14 hours or so and we don't want to get home too late. I am planning on sleeping the first part and then we'll switch. Of course, we'll be stopping every couple of hours for potty breaks...If it's just too much we can always try to find a pet-friendly hotel?

Eeesh - I need to get shopping. I just ordered our crate today, so hopefully that should be here in time. We did go get a collar, leash, bowls, puppy shampoo, a brush, and some toys. We still have our baby gates so we can block off the downstairs and upstairs. I need to get an ID tag, food, and more toys!!!!!  

***Does anyone know what kind of food that Deb is using for them? And what kind do you plan on using??*


----------



## trinityquinn

It says in our Puppy Packet that the Food is: "Eukanuba Large Breed/Sporting." I was thinking that it was Large Breed Puppy but it doesnt say "puppy" it just says Large Breed/Sporting---I will have to ask her...It also says that they go on adult food at about 6 mos. She also recommends Iams Puppy Biscuits---she gave us this info at the puppy party! I am also going to try to pick up Fiona on Friday but I think I will be there earlier than you girls :-(


----------



## Mileysmom

Almac...When I got Miley a year ago Debra uses Eukanuba Puppy Large Breed and now for her older dogs she uses Eukanuba Sporting Breeds. The puppy food worked great for Miley but the Sporting food just did not agree with her...I tried for 3 wks & it didnt work..does contain corn as a filler but the Eukanuba Venison did work well but you wont need to worry about that now.
Rubysmom......Did you get your ruby collar & matching leash yet? Remember a while back you were also thinking of getting yourself a matching ring???! Now would be the time!!
I did the same thing that Catalina is doing with the dog bed...you will go thru a chewy stage. Good way to judge is to see how long it will take your pup to chew up a stuffed toy. I do have a nice bed for Miley now that I am training her to "sleep" on but after fighting with "get off the couch" she has won the battle for today. I did put a beach blanket & my sweatshirt that I wore the day I picked her up in her crate & that settled her quite a bit. I also bought some cheap throw rugs..ones she couldnt pull apart real easy but now as she gets bigger she just likes to sleep on the crate floor (when she sleeps in the crate...I leave it open for her) as I think it is a cool feeling vs the warmth. But you will know what to do...they have a way of letting you know real quick!!


----------



## DCGolden

Oh my goodness...*IT'S STILL 20 DAYS!!!!!*:bowl:

Today we recieved our official acceptence letter to puppy kindergarden....Actually it was just a slip of paper that said we got your check & cashed it....but...We start May 18th! And that spurred me to call up the vet again and ask if I could please make an appointment...May 5...
We are going to get Cheddar May 3!!!!

I'm glad that everybody got to see Cheddar, and yes- that is her on my Facebook page along with a few others from Flames litter. Same ones I posted here somewhere. It's too bad we all live so far away from each other :yuck: we could of all had play dates....

Right now I am taking care of a 5 month old Boxer named Koko and she is a handful! Mommy and Daddy have not trained her very well for sure!!! She's been here for 4 days and already she is a different dog than day 1. Amazing what a soccer ball and fenced in yard can do!

I'm so bummed that I missed the puppy party and was hoping that we would all be going around the same day for pick up! I hope Deb takes Pictures :crossfing I'm going to try and get some for everyone too-by then Deb should know who is who and we can do a little photo shoot!!!


----------



## Rubymom

It sounds as if everyone has started the shopping! I think I am a little behind as the only things I have bought is a ruby collar (will need to wait on the matching ring after paying for Miss Ruby) and matching bed. I am planning on picking Ruby up on May 15th as I have taken that following week off to bond with her and would like to be around 24/7 her first stretch of time in her new house. This will be the first dog that I crate train, didn't know any better previously so when Marley cried in her crate the first night no more crate, but this time I will know better and hopefully be a little more firm. I also need some direction as far as what food to feed, have always had to use vet IVD food for dogs with severe food allergies (there really wasn't an ailment that Marley didn't have) so now am looking for some help with the best quality puppy food, would prefer no corn filler but would welcome any suggestions. Do any of you work full-time and if so what do you do with your puppy. Luckily my parents are around and will take Ruby full-time until she can be in daycare and then she will go to daycare 2 days a week, with her grandparents 2 days a week and then to work with me on Fridays, just curious as to what others do. Would love to see more pictures of the puppies, can't wait until everyone knows which one is theirs, have a good day all, Dana


----------



## skeller

Rubymom said:


> It sounds as if everyone has started the shopping! I think I am a little behind as the only things I have bought is a ruby collar (will need to wait on the matching ring after paying for Miss Ruby) and matching bed. I am planning on picking Ruby up on May 15th as I have taken that following week off to bond with her and would like to be around 24/7 her first stretch of time in her new house. This will be the first dog that I crate train, didn't know any better previously so when Marley cried in her crate the first night no more crate, but this time I will know better and hopefully be a little more firm. I also need some direction as far as what food to feed, have always had to use vet IVD food for dogs with severe food allergies (there really wasn't an ailment that Marley didn't have) so now am looking for some help with the best quality puppy food, would prefer no corn filler but would welcome any suggestions. Do any of you work full-time and if so what do you do with your puppy. Luckily my parents are around and will take Ruby full-time until she can be in daycare and then she will go to daycare 2 days a week, with her grandparents 2 days a week and then to work with me on Fridays, just curious as to what others do. Would love to see more pictures of the puppies, can't wait until everyone knows which one is theirs, have a good day all, Dana


Crate training really works, you just have to be strong the first night or so. All of my dogs have only cried for one or two nights. 
Yes, I do work. Luckily my husband's schedule and mine overlap, so he is home a little later in the morning, and I get home earlier in the evening. We do leave the dogs in the crate all day. When they were pups, I made sure someone was around to feed and take them out midday.
I would recommend leaving her on the food that the breeder has her on for a while. Benny was on Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy and he did nicely on it. You can change later on, maybe when she goes on adult food, or when you switch to 2 meals a day.
I am actually quite jealous of all of you. Benny is 15 mths, still quite the puppy, but I do miss those baby puppy days. Goldens are so smart, I'm sure Ruby will adapt to the crate, and be crate trained in no time. Good luck. 
By the way, careful with the toys and doggie beds, Benny ate thousands of toys, and a few beds too. He sleeps on the floor and is happy.


----------



## almac

DCGolden said:


> Oh my goodness...*IT'S STILL 20 DAYS!!!!!*:bowl:
> 
> Today we recieved our official acceptence letter to puppy kindergarden....Actually it was just a slip of paper that said we got your check & cashed it....but...We start May 18th! And that spurred me to call up the vet again and ask if I could please make an appointment...May 5...
> We are going to get Cheddar May 3!!!!
> 
> I'm glad that everybody got to see Cheddar, and yes- that is her on my Facebook page along with a few others from Flames litter. Same ones I posted here somewhere. It's too bad we all live so far away from each other :yuck: we could of all had play dates....


When is everyone else starting puppy classes? I am looking for one right now to get into. I called my vet this morning and made an appointment for May 12 - that was the earliest we could get in. Since we are getting Parker on May 8, I think that should be fine. 

Oh, is anyone else on here also on Facebook? It would be fun to keep up with each other that way too - we could always start a private group on there too.... Just a thought!


----------



## Mileysmom

Puppy class....I started the month after I got Miley because I had to wait for an opening in a class. I strongly suggest (which I am sure you all know) going to a professional obedience trainer where the class is small & the instructor will help you individually & correct what you are doing wrong.The pups are real smart...believe me! Any and all questions were answered with correct & helpful info...and they were only 45 mins. long. Just enough for a puppy's attention span and when Miley "acted up" in class...wanting to just play with the other pups...I was ready to leave by that time too. And it was nice meeting people locallly with same interests plus the instructor brought in his German Shephards & had them demonstrate certain commands & how to make them listen to you. All voice commands..no hitting..but firm voices when needed. All I can remember him saying to us is that "we have to be the alpha dog"!
We got our certificate...went to 2 classes.. Puppy & Basic Training.. Miley snatched the certificate right out of his hand & chewed a corner off!!
Skeller...you have a beautiful Benny & I consider you one of "our litter" too! My Miley is now 14 mos and some days I dont miss the puppy stage! Once is enough! Come look at some of my wooden items that have chunks missing!! And, no more stuffed toys...You new moms will be enjoying this soon enough & I want to hear all about it!
It really is special....Who wouldnt love a golden???


----------



## skeller

Mileysmom said:


> Puppy class....I started the month after I got Miley because I had to wait for an opening in a class. I strongly suggest (which I am sure you all know) going to a professional obedience trainer where the class is small & the instructor will help you individually & correct what you are doing wrong.The pups are real smart...believe me! Any and all questions were answered with correct & helpful info...and they were only 45 mins. long. Just enough for a puppy's attention span and when Miley "acted up" in class...wanting to just play with the other pups...I was ready to leave by that time too. And it was nice meeting people locallly with same interests plus the instructor brought in his German Shephards & had them demonstrate certain commands & how to make them listen to you. All voice commands..no hitting..but firm voices when needed. All I can remember him saying to us is that "we have to be the alpha dog"!
> We got our certificate...went to 2 classes.. Puppy & Basic Training.. Miley snatched the certificate right out of his hand & chewed a corner off!!
> Skeller...you have a beautiful Benny & I consider you one of "our litter" too! My Miley is now 14 mos and some days I dont miss the puppy stage! Once is enough! Come look at some of my wooden items that have chunks missing!! And, no more stuffed toys...You new moms will be enjoying this soon enough & I want to hear all about it!
> It really is special....Who wouldnt love a golden???


Thanks Nancy.
We did some private obedience training because there was no class starting when we were ready to start. Benny had about 6 one hour lessons. The most important thing is to practice everything you learn in class for at least 10 minutes (probably more) a day. We did the leash walking everyday, and practiced commands a lot. He's not perfect, but he is a pretty good boy now. Thanks for making me part of the group. I just love this thread.


----------



## almac

Hello again! I just posted a message in the Chit Chat section about Boston Travel Suggestions. If anyone from here has any ideas, please let me know!! Just 3 weeks left..........


----------



## DCGolden

*18 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We have a pretty cool doggie school here in southeastern CT ( Mystic) they have 2 locations with professional trainers and teach everything from kindergarden to an MBA...They have flyball, agility, guide dog and all that good stuff. Doesn't really matter because "Cheddar" will be the perfect little girl and do nothing wrong ever....not...


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden said:


> *18 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> We have a pretty cool doggie school here in southeastern CT ( Mystic) they have 2 locations with professional trainers and teach everything from kindergarden to an MBA...They have flyball, agility, guide dog and all that good stuff. Doesn't really matter because "Cheddar" will be the perfect little girl and do nothing wrong ever....not...


:noCGolden.....1st it's the diamond collar NOW it's the perfect dog!!! All I can say is I want to see pictures: Many unedited pictures!!! Especially on day 1 of class....See, I told you I missed you....:smooch:


----------



## DCGolden

*16 DAYS!!!!!!!:woot2::banana::cavalry::artydude*

*The above characters are the army I will need to keep Cheddar occupied....*

I've been babysitting this 5 month old boxer (KoKo)for a week and so far I've lost 3 socks, 1 sandwhich,1/2 a cup of coffee, several photos from the fridge, a candle, a plant and 1 speaker. The speaker still works-the plant was spilled...not eaten....the candle <lit>was hit by a flying squeaky monkey...the photos were removed from the fridge and eaten as a snack while I was folding laundry, the coffee was consumed right before my very eyes in one <very impressive> swoop of the tongue, The sandwich was nabbed right off my plate when I made the mistake of pausing to swollow...and the socks...well...they loose themselves anyway....

Such great practice


----------



## Mileysmom

almac said:


> Hello again! I just posted a message in the Chit Chat section about Boston Travel Suggestions. If anyone from here has any ideas, please let me know!! Just 3 weeks left..........


Almac....I was reading all the great, solid suggestions that were being offered to you as far as places to visit, stay & eat. Great suggestions!
You might need to take more time off:doh:


----------



## Catalina

I can't wait for that puppy! My youngest son just moved halfway across the country today and my house is way too quiet! Every time I start to get a little upset I just think about that sweet little puppy who'll be home with us before too long.
I have to laugh at your latest message, DCGolden. Sounds like Koko is keeping you on your toes. Just a hint of what's to come for all of us! I'll bet you're tired at the end of the day!


----------



## trinityquinn

Hey there girls----I finally broke down and bought a crate....I needed a second one so I dont have to lug it all around the house. I set it up next to Finnegan's in the Family Room----he is looking at it like "who is going to be sleeping in there..." hahaha little does he know that he world is going to be rocked in a few short weeks!!! 
Im looking now for some toys---but as I have seen all over this forum, finding Golden-Proof toys are very difficult!!! Finnegan eats/chews through every possible toy/ball/bone that I buy....It seems like the more guarantees it has to be indestructible---the quicker he destroys it!!! 
Any other new and exciting doggie news?!? Have a great weekend everyone! Bridget & Finnegan


----------



## Mileysmom

Trinityquinn....the only toy Miley has not chewed, broken, eaten or lost is.....
Wilson Championship Extra Duty tennis balls....3 in plastic containier....WalMart...$1.89...Getting close to the dates all these pups are going to their new homes...This is more exciting than Christmas!! And what a beautiful gift anyone could ever recieve that will last for many years & bring so much joy & happiness to each of you..I really get teary eyed just thinking about it....


----------



## almac

Howdy girls! Well, we finished up shopping for Parker!  That was fun. We got the crate delivered, but waiting to set up it until right before we leave. Other than that, just waiting and waiting... It's like that anticipation of right before you have a baby - you just want to meet him already, you know?!? 

Oh, I was thinking that I would start a thread in the regular Puppy section for us to keep up with each other. I was thinking of a monthly thread like "Beechwood Goldens - May"?? What do you all think? Then the first post can have all of our names and puppy names, so we can keep track. Sometimes I get confused who is getting a puppy from which litter. Others are welcome to join in as well! Let me know your thoughts on this - I just thought it would be fun to keep up on a month by month basis, since we have so many littermates we can compare notes! 

Does anyone have any recent pics of the puppies???? I'm dying for a puppy fix!


----------



## davidrusselljr

You made a GREAT decision with Beechwood Goldens. In 2002 I was interogated by Debbie on why I wanted a dog. I was single and never had owned a dog before. Debbie granted me my wish and gave me my best friend in the world, Maarten.

I have friend that I recomended to her and they now also have a beautiful Golden. Deb and her family are awesome and they have helped me in ways that I cant even explain. Congrats to you!


----------



## Mileysmom

Welcome davidrusseljr!!! Glad you found this site! I bet you were happy to pass the "interogation" and have your best friend Maarten! Pls post some pics of your pooch... Is he/she (sorry) light golden in color also? Would love to see some...Yes, they are a very good family who care just as much about their dogs as the new owners to be.
Glad you joined in...


----------



## almac

15 days til Parker comes home!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is anyone else as excited as me?!?!?!? This thread has been WAY too quiet for a bunch of people who are getting puppies in just a few weeks!!!!!!!!! Maybe everyone is just too busy getting ready, although I'm pretty sure Diane has been ready for weeks now, right?  

The theme for Sandy's litter is "TV Network", which I see Bridget already knew cause Fionna's name is going to be "Beechwood's Barefoot Contessa" - too cute! I have 2 possibilities - what do you think of: "Beechwood's Recipe for Success" or "Beechwood's Kick It Up a Notch"?? I'm not sure if either of those is taken, but I like them both equally.

Hope to hear from everyone soon...


----------



## DCGolden

So sorry everyone...I don't mean to be "unexcited" because I actually REALLY REALLY am! I have a lot going on prior to the pup, but I have read all the posts! My other half is in the Hospital for surgery (everything is ok ) and I've been back and forth. In the mean time I've been replacing my only shower and redoing the whole bathroom which was unexpected...but my shower broke...so I said...what the heck...might as well, and I think I bit off a more than I can chew...that's always the way! I think it's a great idea to start a new Thread once we all get our Pups- I think we can make a group? I also think that everyone should join Facebook-they have a GRF page! 

On Saturday 4/18 I was surprised by my friends with a 40th birthday party! I had asked NOT to have one because any time my pals see an opportunity for a party they throw one and I was having a hard time with the big 4...0....thing...but none the less...there I was w/ a surprise party...The good thing is they turned it around into a...Get this.... "Baby Shower" for Cheddar...lol.... The had a cake the shape of a doggie bone and gifts for the little baby to be...got lots of chew toys and training items. A puppy carry sling...a puppy bag...personilized doggie bowls...lots of cute stuff! I just need that 2nd crate and I'll be all set! Cant wait to make the peanut butter filled ice cubes!

Almac...I do have some more puppy photos that I will post...possibly tonight when I get home! I miss you guys and just know that I am reading everything!!!!!

Holy Cow....today doesn't really count...So guess what folks!!!!!

*10 DAYS Til CHEDDAR COMES HOME!!!*

oh...and we have decided on "Cheeseburger in Paradise"- Cheddar

btw Almac....I LOVE the names...can't figure out which one I like best because they are equally awesome!


----------



## almac

Diane - I didn't mean to imply you weren't excited! I know everyone is - I just miss chatting with everyone and sharing our excitement.  I'm so sorry to hear that you have been so unexpectedly busy. Hopefully you can get everything done before Cheddar comes home so you'll be able to focus on her! And lots of "get well soon" wishes for your significant other! How awesome about your puppy shower. I'm jealous - I wish I could've had one of those. Sounds like our birthdays are around the same time - mine was last week and instead of buying presents for me, we went out and went puppy shopping instead! I can't wait to see pictures of Cheddar when she gets home and is surrounded by all of her special things. Deb said she has some updated pictures too, so I am (impatiently  ) waiting for those...


----------



## Catalina

There's definitely excitement at our house. We've had a lot going on lately but that hasn't kept us from our countdown. I'm trying to get all of my foreseeable errands done now so that after Fletcher gets home my time will be all his. I just keep thinking about those little puppies at the puppy party. I can't imagine that we're going to be lucky enough to be able to bring one of those sweet little babies home with us!
We definitely need to keep in contact. This forum has been a huge source of information and a wonderful way to pass the time waiting for our boy. As the puppies develop, I'm sure we'll all need advice on one thing or another and we can support each other. The facebook idea seems like a good one. What about forming a social group on the forum?
Diane, I hope all is well with your significant other! 

Nancy


----------



## Rubymom

Hi all,

I too feel the same way, so excited but so much going on. I am actually getting a little anxious (mostly excited) about having a puppy again. I am not picking Ruby up until the 15th of May as I took the following week off of work to be home with her so am stressing out a little that she will miss a week of bonding time with me. Diane, I too was surprised with a "puppy" shower at work today. Thought I was going into a meeting and my team had baked a cake, cookies, had handpainted bowls with Ruby's name on it and all the toys she could ever want. It was so thoughtful, especially because not all of them have the over the top love of dogs that I do but they do know how much it means to me to be getting Ruby. I hope you had a great 40th. Again, I am following right behind you with that big birthday approaching this summer. I am anxiously awaiting new pictures, I have been checking somewhat obsessively. I think it would be great to continue to be in touch as the puppies grow and we all face challenges and wonderful times, have a great day, Dana


----------



## almac

Hi again girls! I will start that thread in the puppy section on May 1st - so we'll switch over there at that point. In the first post, I was going to put everyone's screen names matched up with their puppy's name so we could keep everybody straight. Is that ok? Here is what I have so far:

Flame’s Litter 
DCGolden (Diane) – Cheddar
Catalina (Nancy) – Fletcher

Sandy’s Litter
almac (Lindy) – Parker
Trinityquinn (Bridget) – Fionna
Rubymom (Dana) – Ruby

Other Litters
Mileysmom ( ) – Miley
Angel Rose ( ) – Maggie


***Am I missing anybody????


----------



## trinityquinn

*Littermates...*

In the effort of finding the rest of Sandy's Puppies----Deb is keeping one of the boys and naming him Alton.Im sure she must lurk on this site every once and awhile...

Time is winding down....;-)


----------



## trinityquinn

Almac----I like either name---if I was getting a boy, I would have chosen Kick it Up a Notch  If these puppies are anything like my Finnegan---that will be a PERFECT name  Take Care!


----------



## Mileysmom

Hi Almac! Sounds like a great idea..both Miley & Maggie are from the litter of Flame & Ritz however they will be 15 months old so I guess they arent considered a puppy any longer. I can only speak for myself and it is nice to be included to continue to see all these new pups growning up & to track the "like behaviors" especically of Flames litter for me. a.k.a. Nancy


----------



## DCGolden

OMG....9 Days until Cheddar comes home!!!!!!

Hey Almac....I have a suggestion about the new Thread or group or...whatever it is we decide to do. How about we wait until we actually get the babies and then go somewhere else...I know this thread started as a "whats up w/ Beeachwoods" thing but it sort of grew into a countdown. If we go somewhere prior to the end....it kinda defeats the purpose...for me anyway. And I don't want to be lonely over here counting down to no one... :-( that would make DCGolden very sad....+ I think it's kind of interesting to read through how we all found each other, counted down, shared advice, posted pic's and then finally got our babies...just a thought. But I'll follow you'all wherever you decide to go.


DC


----------



## Rubymom

Does anyone have new pictures of the puppies???? Enjoy the beautiful weekend weather.


----------



## almac

DCGolden said:


> OMG....9 Days until Cheddar comes home!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Almac....I have a suggestion about the new Thread or group or...whatever it is we decide to do. How about we wait until we actually get the babies and then go somewhere else...I know this thread started as a "whats up w/ Beeachwoods" thing but it sort of grew into a countdown. If we go somewhere prior to the end....it kinda defeats the purpose...for me anyway. And I don't want to be lonely over here counting down to no one... :-( that would make DCGolden very sad....+ I think it's kind of interesting to read through how we all found each other, counted down, shared advice, posted pic's and then finally got our babies...just a thought. But I'll follow you'all wherever you decide to go.
> 
> 
> DC


DC - I'm sorry. I didn't mean to take over your thread. We can just stay right here and keep each other company during the countdown.:sorry:

I'm so jealous you only have 9 days left! You'll have to post pictures right away when you get Cheddar home - we'll all be waiting on pins and needles!


----------



## Catalina

OK Ladies - I respect your opinions so I'd like to run two possible "cheesy" names by you. They are Beechwoods Fletcher Muenster or Beechwoods Big Cheese (which you may recognize from a list of names that was suggested earlier in this thread). I think we're leaning toward Fletcher Muenster but it just may be a little TOO cheesy. Is it acceptable? This is certainly not my forte.

I'm very envious about your shorter countdown DC Golden. We will definitely be anxious to hear all about Cheddar's homecoming.

Nancy


----------



## Mileysmom

Catalina......how about Beechwood's Extra Sharp Fletcher...

or...Beechwood's Fletcher--The Hot Jalapeno


----------



## trinityquinn

*Catalina....*

I do like Beechwood's Extra Sharp....thats a good one Nancy!!! Beechwood's Big Cheese is good as well.....

Beechwood's Baby Bell
Beechwood's Baby/Big Blue

hmmmm cheese is tough----- Ill keep thinking!


----------



## almac

Was "Beechwood's Smile N Say Cheese" already suggested? 

We've decided on "Beechwood's Kick It Up a Notch" for Parker - can't remember if I told you all or not. 

12 days til I meet Parker!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubymom

ok, i guess I need to also reach out for help in naming Ruby, she's a Sandy baby so any suggestions around the Food Network theme, I am at a loss. It took me 6 months to settle on the name Ruby...


----------



## Mileysmom

Ok...how about....Beechwood's Ace of Cakes---Ruby

Iron Chef of Beechwood---Ruby 

Ruby, The Iron Chef of Beechwood

Pretty soon I will need a list of the names of all these pups as I am starting to get confused!


----------



## almac

Rubymom said:


> ok, i guess I need to also reach out for help in naming Ruby, she's a Sandy baby so any suggestions around the Food Network theme, I am at a loss. It took me 6 months to settle on the name Ruby...


You could take the one that I'm not going to use - Beechwood's Recipe for Success??


----------



## Rubymom

Catalina: I vote for Beechwood's Baby Bell, very cute...thanks for the suggestions for Ruby, i like them all and it will probably only take me 15 days of obsessing over it to pick a name. Deb posted on my wall that Ruby was sitting on her lap as she was typing and my eyes filled up with tears, is everyone as excited to finally meet their puppies


----------



## Mileysmom

Almac...I like that name alot! Rubymom...I am just so happy for you...that touched my heart too. I would not be surprised if Debra is teaching Ruby to email you next!
Puppies are very smart...Will you be getting her May 15th? (I cheated & wrote done the dates with the new moms-to-be & hope I got it right)
Almac...you did a great job organizing the names with the pups & the people...
I wonder what DCGolden is up to......claims she is doing over the bathroom/shower but I put she is building an addition just for Cheddar..I can see it now....52" flat screen tv....leather couch...own cell phone....internet all connected...sitting area for all her new guests & puppy mates....designer clothes (we've already seen the collar) with walk in closet......and lets not forget the private entrance for entertaining......


----------



## trinityquinn

*Rubymom*

Ok Ive got my thinking cap on...

Beechwood's Hungry Detective
Beechwood's Recipe for Success
Beechwood's Sugar Rush
Beechwood's Chic & Easy


Ill keep at it  We'll get one for ya!


----------



## Mileysmom

Trinityquinn...Those are great ones too!!!
I wonder what type of personality Ruby will have? Trying to think of a cooking "person" that match her personality...Might need some extra help from Rubymom to give us some hints on that! 
I love this thread! It is just so much fun & exciting...kind of wish I was getting a puppy too but maybe I will do as Bridget is doing....wait till Miley is 2 yrs old then go from there.....Ok, back to business...


----------



## skeller

How about Beechwood's Kick It Up a Notch Ruby....


----------



## DCGolden

hey hey hey...:bowl: DCGolden really is putting in a new shower...lol...a private shower for Cheddar with new grooming table and blow dryer...ah..it's beautiful! Actually I spent today with my sister and brother in law puppy proofing the yard and cleaning up. Took some questionable plants out, installed some hard plastic netting across the fence all the way around the yard, dug a trench about 8 inches and staked it in...we mean business around here! Mowed the lawn, cut the hedges...deleafed (if thats a word...I doubt it) took leaves out of the pool,installed a baby gate off the deck, did a dump run (old tub and shower) washed the deck...went to Home Depot...twice...and then I had a beer!:
oh...and while I was doing all of that...My Blackberry completly crashed and I lost every phone number, email and appointment that I have saved for the past 10 years....was it backed up you ask? Why of course not...All I know is...I get Cheddar on the 3rd...I go to the new Cheddar Doc on the 4th and we start puppy school on the 18th...what else is there really?

I LOVE all the new names! So darn creative!!!! whoever it was that asked about "Smile and Say Cheese" I was going to use that one because I'm a photographer (who doesn't post pictures...sorry) I will do that....but I'm going with "Cheesburger in Paradise" Which...believe it or not my 79 year old Mom came up with...and in honor of her...I will go with it because that would make her VERY happy!...and as the saying goes....If Momma is happy...then....


----------



## DCGolden

*holy cow i almost forgot!!!!*

*6 days...6 days!!!! Thats less than a week!!!!!!*

*6 days until cheddar come home!!!!!*


----------



## Rubymom

Please , please post some new pictures of the puppies if you have some. Haven't seen the puppies since they were 3 1/2 and 4 1/2 weeks old. Mileysmom, I would love to see recent pictures of Miley also if you have some, ok back to work


----------



## almac

Rubymom said:


> Please , please post some new pictures of the puppies if you have some. Haven't seen the puppies since they were 3 1/2 and 4 1/2 weeks old. Mileysmom, I would love to see recent pictures of Miley also if you have some, ok back to work


YES!!! PRETTY PLEASE!!!  We are dying to see some pics too..........


----------



## Catalina

Thanks so much for the brainstorming over names. There were some really good ones. After a family vote, we've decided that we'll use Beechwoods Extra Sharp but he'll always be Fletcher to us anyway. For Ruby, I love the suggestion of Beechwoods Sugar Rush. We had actually liked that for Fletcher if it turned out that we'd be getting a Sandy puppy. 
So the countdown is really on for all of us now. I broke down and bought food and treats today. The cats were really curious about that bag when it came into the house. We're going to set up the crates, dog dishes etc this week so the cats can get used to the minor changes before we turn their lives upside down by bringing the puppy home. They're not afraid of dogs at all. I just hope that we can keep Fletcher from being TOO exuberant with them.

Nancy


----------



## almac

Catalina said:


> So the countdown is really on for all of us now. I broke down and bought food and treats today. The cats were really curious about that bag when it came into the house. We're going to set up the crates, dog dishes etc this week so the cats can get used to the minor changes before we turn their lives upside down by bringing the puppy home. They're not afraid of dogs at all. I just hope that we can keep Fletcher from being TOO exuberant with them.
> 
> Nancy


Nancy - Yep, we went and bought food and treats too. And we are thinking exactly alike!  I moved Simon's food and water bowls downstairs (which will be protected by a baby gate) so Parker can't get into them. We will be setting out the food bowls and crate this week as well, so Simon can get used to them. Now he'll just have to get used to the dog!

OMG - we leave in a week!!! We decided to take an extra day to spend in Boston, so we'll be leaving next Tuesday and coming home Saturday. I can't believe it's so close...


----------



## Rubymom

I love Beechwoods Extra Sharp! Lindy, what a nice trip, enjoying Boston and at the end getting Parker. This is my first time as a single "parent" so I appreciate the help with names. I think I am going to go with Beechwoods Sugar Rush for Ruby. I think it describes the sweetness that all goldens possess. The big day is coming soon, I have an additional week after you all get your puppies but I can't wait to hear how everything goes. Have a good night, Dana


----------



## trinityquinn

Yeah I like that name---Beechwood's Sugar Rush......its cute!! Now we have to take a patience pill to get through the next few days...


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubysmom....I am not good at adding pics but I did take 2 of Miley today...added them into my picture/album section & uploaded...last time they updated automatically & when you click on the # under W Wareham section on the right they were there...I also just found them if you go on the main menu, golden retriever pictures, gallery, last upload and there she is!!! I knew i would find it if it took me all nite..... I have to read the last pages again & jot down all the new "Legal names". You guys go too fast for me!!Help! I love all the suggestions for new names.....I do not have any new pics of the puppies & dont know if anyone does...Almac...Boston trip sounding good...


----------



## DCGolden

:sorry:


Oh...you guys are gonna be so mad:doh:....I only took photos of Cheddar that day...sorry....it was my birthday...:uhoh:??? If that helps?:crossfing

So sorry! I promise I will take some pic's when I go get Cheddar in...darn it...still 6 days....!!!! I will post them before you leave Tuesday Almac...Wishing you safe travels!!!

Mileys Mom...I'm glad you're keeping track of all the names! I can't keep up with it....Just remember "Cheeseburger in Paradise"- Cheddar...for all you Jimmy Buffet fans out there.

Cheese is hard, ain't it?:banghead:

I love these smiley things...I just can't help myself.....


----------



## DCGolden

Look...at that face.


----------



## DCGolden

My baby is almost here.....:artydude


----------



## Mileysmom

WOW!!! How did you ever do that!! How beautiful! Anxiously await.....


----------



## Ljilly28

27 online pages later, it is 4 days until the beechwood pups come home? I hope you guys keep this thread going until the puppies are a year old, and then turn it into a book!


----------



## skeller

DCGolden said:


> My baby is almost here.....:artydude


She's amazingly beautiful!! How did you make that picture?


----------



## Rubymom

How could we be mad, Cheddar is adorable. But you have to promise to take pictures when you go to pick her up this weekend, especially if you see a little girl named Ruby wandering around!
Mileysmom, thanks for posting pictures of Miley, it's great to see Beechwood puppies grow up to be beautiful dogs...


----------



## Catalina

DC Golden - Your Cheddar pictures are adorable! I can't believe your countdown is so close to the end. 10 days til Fletcher comes home now. Can't wait!

I love all of the names. It's just so much fun to think that we'll all have our babies in such a short time. I guess we'd better bank our sleep now!


----------



## almac

Oh wow! How ever did you do that DC? That picture is priceless! While you are there this weekend, please also look for a little sweetie named Parker... 

*WE LEAVE IN ONE WEEK!!!!!!* I am so excited I can hardly stand myself. :banana: Our plan is to leave early Tuesday morning, and head to Niagara Falls and spend the rest of the day there. On Wednesday, we head to Boston. We'll be there Wednesday afternoon, all day Thursday, and possibly Friday. 

Here is where I need some advice.... We are debating what to do on Friday. Should we spend that extra day in Boston and head to Deb's that evening, spend the night there, and then drive all the way home on Saturday (a 14+ hr drive I believe)?? *OR* Should we head to Deb's on Friday morning, spend a few hours, and then drive halfway home, then drive the rest on Saturday and get home earlier????    What would you all do? There are a few things we're debating - would it be easier to drive it all at once or break it into 2 days? And is Boston worth it to spend that extra day?? Ahhh - I don't know what to do!! HELP!


----------



## almac

I posted this in the Chit Chat section too, but wanted to especially share it with you girls!!! It's an email that I got today and I got a little choked up reading it (yes, I'm sappy)...

*This is one of the sweetest stories you will ever hear. You will know precisely what this little girl is talking about at the end (you'll want to share this one with your loved ones and special friends)! 

'Danielle keeps repeating it over and over again. We've been back to this animal shelter at least five times. It has been weeks now since we started all of this, the mother told the volunteer. 
'What is it she keeps asking for' the volunteer asked?
'Puppy size!' replied the mother. 








'Well, we have plenty of puppies, if that's what she's looking for. I know... we have seen most of them, the mom said in frustration... 
Just then Danielle came walking into the office 
'Well, did you find one?' asked her mom. 'No, not this time, Danielle said with sadness in her voice. 'Can we come back on the weekend?' 








The two women looked at each other, shook their heads and laughed. 'You never know when we will get more dogs. Unfortunately, there's always a supply, the volunteer said. 

Danielle took her mother by the hand and headed to the door. Don't worry, I'll find one this weekend, she said. 

Over the next few days both Mom and Dad had long conversations with her. They both felt she was being too particular. 'It's this weekend or we're not looking any more,' Dad finally said in frustration. 








'We don't want to hear anything more about puppy size, either,' Mom added. Sure enough, they were the first ones in the shelter on Saturday morning. By now Danielle knew her way around, so she ran for the section that housed the smaller dogs. 
Tired of the routine, mom sat in the small waiting room at the end of the first row of cages. There was an observation window so you could see the animals during times when visitors weren't permitted. 








Danielle walked slowly from cage to cage, kneeling periodically to take a closer look. One by one the dogs were brought out and she held each one. 
One by one she said, 'Sorry, but you're not the one.' 

It was the last cage on this last day in search of the perfect pup. The volunteer opened the cage door and the child carefully picked up the dog and held it closely. This time she took a little longer.. 
'Mom, that's it! I found the right puppy! He's the one! I know it!' She screamed with joy. 'It's the puppy size!' 








'But it's the same size as all the other puppies you held over the last few weeks,' Mom said.. 'No not size... The sighs. When I held him in my arms, he sighed,' she said. 
'Don't you remember? When I asked you one day what love is, you told me love depends on the sighs of your heart. The more you love, the bigger the sigh!' 

The two women looked at each other for a moment. Mom didn't know whether to laugh or cry. As she stooped down to hug the child, she did a little of both. 

'Mom, every time you hold me, I sigh. When you and Daddy come home from work and hug each other, you both sigh. I knew I would find the right puppy if it sighed when I held it in my arms,' she said. 
Then, holding the puppy up close to her face, she said, 'Mom, he loves me. I heard the sighs of his heart!' 








Close your eyes for a moment and think about the love that makes you sigh. I not only find it in the arms of my loved ones, but in the caress of a sunset, the kiss of the moonlight and the gentle brush of cool air on a hot day. 

**They are the sighs of love. 
Take the time to stop and listen; you will 
be surprised at what you hear. 
'Life is not measured by the breaths we 
take, but by the moments that take our breath away.' 
I hope your life is filled with "sighs" !!! *


​ 

 'Until one has loved an animal, part of their soul remains unawakened'


----------



## trinityquinn

*Countdown...*

I got Fionna's crate in the mail today and set it up next to Finnegans  He of course thinks he deserves two!!! Little does he know.....He is going to go craaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyy when he meets her!!! I just wish the day was here----and the not knowing part----of what she looks like is a killer!!! ANyways day by day we will pick them up soon enough!!! Hope everyone is having fun in the last few days of "relaxation" 

P.S---dont forget to buy an extra case of paper towels!!!


----------



## DCGolden

Why Photoshop of course...I'll write more later...I just realized Biggest Loser is on....

DC


----------



## Mileysmom

Ljilly28 said:


> 27 online pages later, it is 4 days until the beechwood pups come home? I hope you guys keep this thread going until the puppies are a year old, and then turn it into a book!


:wave: Was wondering where you have been Ljilly 28! As always...you give great advice


----------



## DCGolden

Click one more day off the count down!:cavalry:


----------



## Catalina

Diane - Another adorable picture! You must be so excited at this point! Please give little Fletcher a snuggle for me. 9 days!


----------



## DCGolden

I need the names and owners so I can print a list of photos to take! Mileysmom??? Do you have something like that? Hopefully Deb will have them tagged or something...color coded...?


----------



## Ljilly28

Ljilly28 said:


> 27 online pages later, it is 4 days until the beechwood pups come home? I hope you guys keep this thread going until the puppies are a year old, and then turn it into a book!


Each pup could have a color picture at the start of his or her chapter and the Inn could be on the cover with the moms.


----------



## almac

DCGolden said:


> I need the names and owners so I can print a list of photos to take! Mileysmom??? Do you have something like that? Hopefully Deb will have them tagged or something...color coded...?


Diane - Here is what I have written down to help me keep track of everyone:

Flame’s Litter 
DCGolden (Diane) – Cheddar 
Catalina (Nancy) – Fletcher 

Sandy’s Litter 
almac (Lindy) – Parker
Trinityquinn (Bridget) – Fionna
Rubymom (Dana) – Ruby
Deb - Alton

Thanks for taking pictures for us Diane. I haven't heard from Deb in a while (didn't she just have surgery?) so I'm very anxious to hear if she knows who Parker is yet and to see pictures of him!!!!


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden...I will meet you there to help you...just need to confirm a time once you know yourself so dont worry...Deb was having surgery Monday & going in the hospital for 3 days then coming home...I am sure Ken will help alot...Ljilly28...What you said sounds like something she would do..I will print out a list of the names, moms & pups & maybe together, Diane, we can get those pics for the other girls & you can post them as you know how to do that the best. We will do our best as I know how excited and anxious everyone is...
Thanks for the compliment about Miley....You gals are real lucky...your pups will grow up to look very similar to my puppa...a.k.a. Chewy
Almac.....Thanks alot for the list....was starting to go thru the pages to get the info....just cant remember all the dates they are going home..


----------



## DCGolden

Ljilly28 said:


> Each pup could have a color picture at the start of his or her chapter and the Inn could be on the cover with the moms.


 
I like this idea....it gets me thinkin....

Thanks for the list MileysMom...thats right...you'll be there !!! 

Almac...I think you should stay an extra day in Boston and see the sights! If you haven't been down here before it's well worth it. The Cape is pretty good in the summer- not much to see but cranberry boggs around this time of year. Plan to see some extra sights...theres tons to do!!! The Cape is all about the beaches and if it's too cold you really might be bored. I'm sure many may disagree...but it's just my opinion. As for driving straight though? I live on the edge...drive until you're tired or until Parker gets so restless you can't handle it anymore...then find somewhere to stay and smuggle him in :

Talk soon girls!!!! tomorrow will bring a new count down photo!...wow...this thread made it over 11,000...amazing :wavey:

DC


----------



## Rubymom

That is so nice that you would be willing to take pictures for all the anxious and excited "moms" who can't wait to see the first pictures of their own puppies, thank you for thinking of doing that on the day that you will be going to get Cheddar. This has been a great thread and I look forward to checking it in the mornings to get updates on everyone, hope we can continue once we bring the puppies home!


----------



## Catalina

Diane, thanks so much for thinking of the rest of us when you must be so excited about bringing Cheddar home! I'd just love to see Fletcher's face after all this waiting. 
I'll bet you never thought this thread would take on such a life of its own. It's been a lot of fun finding other Beechwood family members and sharing the excitement of the countdown. It'll be even more useful as our puppies all go through the stages together. We'll have a lot to share then with all of their antics. On the off chance that we should have a little problem with one of our perfect puppies, it'll be good to have each other's input.


----------



## almac

Yes, I agree - a big thank you to Diane for taking pictures for all of us! :thanks: :smooch: I think we are all very anxious to see those sweet little faces.

Is anyone else getting a little nervous?!?  This is our first puppy and I am SO excited, but also a tad anxious about what to expect. I've read all the books, read just about every thread on here ( ) but is it like one of things where you just don't understand til you do it? Like baptism by fire?!  I honestly feel like how I did just before I had my first child. That may sound silly, but it's true. Just wondered if anyone else is having similar emotions??


----------



## trinityquinn

Yeah I agree- my emotions are changing a bit----I an thrilled to be so close to picking her up....cant wait to introduce her to everyone and see her fluffy little self scamper around the house---!!!! I am NOT looking forward to cleaning up pee pee and staying up all night....so this is my 4th golden so I hope I will have enough experience to prevent either from happenning too too much!!! This too will pass----they wont be piddling in the house forever!!!! Its all worth it!!! Plus the puppy stage is so great! Winding the count down....


----------



## Rubymom

I am a little anxious as well, I've only had one dog and I got her when I was engaged and didn't work for much of her life. I am now single and working so I'm a liitle apprehensive about juggling a new puppy but I agree with Bridget, it's all worth it for what they bring to your life. But I think it's normal to be nervous because much like kids they change your life, in most ways for the better...I do admit that I thought I had made a mistake maybe 3 times for the first month I had Marley and then never again for the next six years.


----------



## DCGolden

:banana: 3 Days!!!!!!!!! yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!

*But* I'm glad someone broke the silence! Of course we are nervous!:hide: Even DC is a bit nervous! It's been 12 years since I had a puppy....and the realization that my life is about to change makes me a bit anxious. I have been having many mixed emotions as the date nears...one of them being an unexpected sadness for our old girl Haddie. I look at my profile picture and wonder how it will be to change it...and if I even can bring myself to change it....so that emotion is like I said...unexpected. but just the same we are soooooooooo! excited! 

I keep getting cheesy text messages from various friends...one of them this morning said..."hey when Cheddar is bad-you can call her a little Muenster" another one said..."When Cheddar is good...you can call her Gouda"...and on and on...

Heres todays 3 day count down photo


----------



## almac

Oh my gosh - I'm so relieved!!! I thought I was the only one who was nervous cause this is our first puppy. I just keep thinking "Well, what if he does this - how do I handle it? And what if I forget to take him out every hour and he has an accident (which I know will happen)? And what if etc, etc......" I swear, this is so much like having a baby. BUT, I guess that just like with our first human baby D) once he's here, we'll fall madly in love, and everything will just fall into place. AND we have this forum to lean on each other and ask all those questions, right? I know you girls will understand all those little questions - and I bet we'll share a lot of the same ones! So, anyway, I'm just really happy to have this support and it really is like a big Beechwood family, huh? :kiss:


----------



## Catalina

I know what you mean. It's been awhile since we've had a puppy this age (about 27 years). Our others were a little older since then (5 and 11 months) and came to us with some of the kinks already worked out. I know we can handle this and couldn't be more excited about it but I'm thinking more about how to work out the potential glitches these days. More than that I'm thinking about Toby who we lost about 16 months ago. We're not replacing him. He could never be replaced but I feel like we're leaving him behind. We still miss him terribly but Fletcher seems to filling the emptiness already. I guess I'll be changing the picture too but I understand your feelings, Diane.


----------



## Mileysmom

Why dont you guys just leave the pictures as they are for now...then one day...and it will come...you will decide on your own time that it is time for the change...not to replace the present picture but to add someone new.
Make sure you have PLENTY of good paper towels...the cheap ones dont work...bounty is great...and dont buy just one...go for the value pack! Miley liked (and still does occasionally just to get me going)to chew up several "throw" rugs I had..Buy them on sale....2 at least at a time...Plenty of bones from the butcher...cook them up then freeze them & it will help with the new teeth/needles coming in...and my favorite...as Miley got a little bigger she became a thief and would snatch my dish cloths and dish towels & totally rip them apart. However, the funniest thing to me is seeing the next day "pieces of the rug" deposited on the ground as if to say "There it is, Ma!" You have to witness it to appreciate it....
You guys will do just fine! Just remember they are very quick..and they wont be small for long. Treasure it.


----------



## Rubymom

Ok, my morning post before I get to back to work, it was so nice to hear that everyone has some anxiety around bringing a new puupy home and especially to hear that others struggle a little with missing the ones who have left us (my eyes filled up as I read the posts about Toby and Haddie). As you may be able to tell from my posts that seldom don't have a mention of Marley, she was my life and I have felt a little guilty/sad that my thoughts are now not always about her but shared with now with excitement around Ruby. I know though that she taught me how much joy an animal can bring to your life, as I am sure that all your dogs that have passed away have shown you. 
Ok, is everyone ready for the puppies, I still have not bought anything other than the ruby collar and a few toys so this weekend is the big shop, no shoes for me just things for Ruby, although if I see some reddish/ruby shoes that might be ok...I have an extra week but it's time to get serious. Happy friday!


----------



## Mileysmom

Today....one year ago....I brought Miley home...the picture I have used on my posts is the 1st one I took of her. Brings back many memories, concerns & anxiety that I had. It's just an event in your life (& many happen) that you just dont forget. I love my Puppa!


----------



## Catalina

Nancy, happy 1 year anniversary! Sounds like it's been fun.

Dana, happy shopping! Won't be long now!


----------



## Mileysmom

Thanks, Catalina....Now, help me....May 8th...is Parker,Fiona & Fletcher all going home the same day? And Cheddar is going home May 3 and Ruby May 15th? I am trying hard to keep this straight...Getting old is not so great some days!


DCGolden......WHERE is todays picture of Cheddar???? There's about 11,000 readers waiting.......boy, your slacking now!


----------



## Catalina

We're arriving at Beechwood Friday evening, staying the night and actually taking Fletcher home on May 9. That means he'll be coming home 1 week from tomorrow!


----------



## trinityquinn

I am getting so excited  I wish she was coming tomorrow!!!! I have to work tomorrow so I am keeping busy and I have a very busy week next week so Im sure it will go well.....I plan on being at Deb's around 10-11ish which is earlier than most I would presume...??? I just cant wait for the puppy breath!!! hahahahaha have a nice weekend girls!


----------



## Rubymom

I am picking Ruby up on May 15th, hope she's not lonely being the last little one left...have a great weekend, the first one comes home on Sunday!


----------



## DCGolden

*2 DAYS until Cheddar comes home!!!!!!*

Okay...so we made one more trip to the doggie store for some last minute items...a few more toys...another doggie baby bed...and a real pink baby blanket...:greenboun

Congrats MileysMom! 1 year today huh??? I'm glad you're with us leading the way...so we can always come to you and say....Is this normal??? I too have an anniversary today.....1 year ago today I retired! Sorry todays photo is so late we had a lot of visitors today! I'm going to call Beechwoods in the A.M. and set a time. I 'm shooting for noon!
DC


----------



## Mileysmom

Ok DCGolden.....I love it! You are too much!!! Have to get up real early to beat you!! I will be happy to give any advise but....I want all of you to experience all the mischief 1st before I say anything. I will be so anxious to read this thread then....I did not know Angel Rose/Maggie/Miley's sister before this thread so I had no online to help me..Didnt know about Golden Retriever Forum. Thank goodness for Debra's patience.
Thanks everyone for all the dates. I work Friday but maybe I will visit on Sat. if its ok & my mother gets out of the nursing home after having back surgery. Am definately going this Sun to help Diane w/pics.
I wish we all lived closer but I gues then it wouldnt be as much "fun" as it is now.


----------



## almac

OMG!!!! Cheddar is going home tomorrow! I can't believe it's here already. I think we'll all be waiting by our computers to hear how it went and see all those pictures!! :yipee:

I'm thinking our plan is going to be to pick Parker up on Friday the 8th, drive halfway home, and then actually get home to Michigan on the 9th - maybe mid-afternoon. That way he'll have time to explore his new home and play for a while before we go to bed. So our first night with Parker will be spent in a hotel room! Wish us luck.  Maybe we'll just let him sleep in the bed with us (shhhh!).... 

Nancy (Catalina) - It looks like we're going to miss each other!   I was hoping we'd get to meet, but I would really like to split up the trip and get home at a decent time on Saturday. 

Bridget - When are you picking up Fiona on Friday? Didn't you say you'd be there earlier in the day? We don't have a definite plan yet, but I think we'd like to spend the morning in Boston and maybe get to Deb's around noonish give or take an hour or two... Maybe we'll run into each other!! 

Ok, call me silly, but I am completely "nesting" right now. I am cleaning my whole house top to bottom cause I figure it'll be the last time it's clean for a while!!! LOL  I can't sit still cause I'm so full of nervous/excited energy. I have everything all set up and waiting for Parker's arrival. Now I just need to pack............. :doh:


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubymom.....I am shocked!!! I almost missed you....You better get cracking on getting that new baby some cool, new toys, puppy bisquits (Iams are good), maybe a ruby colored little blanket for her crate to lay on at nite. How about beating out DCGolden by putting in an automatic drinking bubbler in her crate, maybe a small nite lite....not ruby colored....might create the wrong impression....small sound system with sounds of the ocean to remind her of her birthing home, I think the small flat screen might take up too much room in the crate...dont need a lot of clutter...oh ,I know....get a small heated massage blanket so she call gently fall asleep in the create for those "tough work-out days". Then.....get one for yourself to put on your bed for YOUR tough, work-out days! And...stay out of the Shoe Dept!
(ha, ha) Need any more "suggestions"?


----------



## almac

Oh, I forgot to ask - Does anyone know anyone else who's getting a sibling from these litters that's NOT on the forum? I wish there was a way we could keep up with all of them, you know?!?


----------



## Catalina

Lindy - So sorry we'll miss each other but truthfully you're doing what I would've done. We've done that trip in 1 day and it's long. It would be much longer with a puppy along for the ride. We'll be thinking of you though!

Sounds like everyone's doing the final preparations. We've been doing the same this morning. We have gotten the cats' litter and food away from where Fletcher can get at it, packed the things we'll need to get him home comfortably, and even packed some of our own clothes for the overnight stay. It's so exciting! And Cheddar comes home tomorrow! Can't wait to see those pictures! Hope all goes well for your puppy pickup, Diane!


----------



## DCGolden

*less than 24 hours away!!!!*

75 days later....the day has almost arrived!!!!!:jamming:


----------



## Rubymom

Ok, a tiring day of shopping, unfortunately it was for me. Poor Ruby is going to have to sleep in my shoes! Just in case anyone is thinking I am not a good dog mother, I already had planned to go with my list on Sunday and buy everything Miss Ruby Tuesday (because she was born on a Tuesday) could ever need. As you all go to pick up your puppies, please tell Ruby I am coming in case she thinks she is being left behind It sounds like everyone is all set, travel plans and shopping for the puppies and tomorrow cheddar will be home.


----------



## trinityquinn

I did do some Retail Therapy for Fionna today.....Actually the Dollar store had some cute soft toys and tug ropes....of course Finnegan thought it was Christmas in May  I bought a big 46lb bag of Eukunuba Large Breed Puppy and I made her little name tag at the machine at the pet store----it is becoming very real!!! (and very expensive....:bowl Oh well....all for the love of the GOLDEN


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden....another award winning picture! Only...tomorrow nite's picture will be the real thing!!
Rubymom....I will let Ruby Tuesday (I think that is the best name for her!) know tomorrow that you are still out shopping to pick out only the very best for her so it is taking a little longer....She might be a little too big to fit in your shoes unless you wear a bigger size tho...
Trinityquinn....What I did is get membership cards at PetCo & PetSmart & watch when the Eukanuba goes on sale & you will save quite a bit like I did. I am sure you already know that having Finnegan. What food do you feed to Finnegan? I tried the Canadae & she wasnt too crazy about it then I started reading about how they change some of the ingredients & decided not to buy it. Am on Eukanuba Naturally Wild venison & Potatoe & she seems to like that alot..
Hopefully you'll see some special pics tomorrow nite..


----------



## trinityquinn

RubyMom---Isnt Ruby a Sandy Puppy? There were born on the 11th which is a Wednesday.....Or at least I thought..???..sorry to burst your Ruby Tuesday Bubble 

MileysMom- I actually feed Finnegan Wellness Core Reduced Fat. He is not a big eater despite being a big dog....Wanted to try the grain free formulas. 

I absolutely cant wait to see the pictures tomorrow. What time are you girls going???


----------



## Rubymom

Oh no, I thought Sandy's puppies were born Tuesday night March 10th, oh well her name can be Ruby Wednesday. Actually we'll probably still call her Ruby Tuesday as that's what I've been calling her for 8 weeks. DC Golden - Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Mileysmom

Trinityquinn...That Wellness Core was rated really good...I did notice that...
Hope to meet DCGolden around noon or there abouts....
Rubymom....dont change the name yet! Will get the "official time of birth" from Deb..And...if you want that name then maybe we can fix the time on your birth certificate with a little white out.....Nothing is impossible!


----------



## DCGolden

*Today is the Day!!!!*

 Today is the day...12:03 am Sunday May 3rd.....and I can't sleep...I feel like I've had 40 cups of coffee! I am wired...so I just read the whole thread from beginning to end! 

We are leaving at 9am tomorrow morning from CT and should be on the Cape by Noon time!

I'll have to check w/ Deb...but I'm pretty sure that Sandy had her puppies right on time a week to the day Flame had hers...which would be the 10th...a Tuesday! But we'll check tomorrow for sure!:crossfing

I'm very happy to have met everyone here and it's an added bonus to be able to share in all of your excitement, as you all count down the days!!!! 

Thanks for all the wishes of luck and good thoughts!!!

DC.....bedtime????


----------



## DCGolden

:bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl:

:artydude:artydude:artydude

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


I CAN'T SLEEP!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Catalina

DCGOLDEN - TODAY'S THE DAY! I'll be thinking of you. Hope you finally got to sleep. Enjoy!

Ruby - I'm sorry you have an extra week to wait for your baby. Don't worry. That will make her all the happier to finally meet you. Your week off from work will make her transition so much easier. It's worth it!


----------



## almac

WOOHOO!!! Cheddar is the first of the pups to go HOME today! I'm so excited for you Diane. I cannot wait to hear how it goes - how she does in the car, how she reacts to being home, etc. And, of course, I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures of some of the other puppies, namely a little sweetheart named Parker...


----------



## DCGolden

almac said:


> WOOHOO!!! Cheddar is the first of the pups to go HOME today! I'm so excited for you Diane. I cannot wait to hear how it goes - how she does in the car, how she reacts to being home, etc. And, of course, I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures of some of the other puppies, namely a little sweetheart named Parker...


 

AND WE'RE OFF!!!!! ALMAC LOOK FOR FACEBOOK PHOTO'S I'LL TRY TO GET PARKER W/ MY BLACKBERRY AND PUT HIM ON MY PAGE!!!!:wave:


----------



## trinityquinn

YAY BLACKBERRY!!!! I didnt realize you girls were on facebook!  Ill be looking! Good Luck!


----------



## Rubymom

I saw the Cheddar pictures from the pick-up today on Facebook and almost died. She is adorable. DC Golden - hope the trip home went well and looking forward to hearing about how Cheddar is settling in.
Lindy - you saw your first picture of Parker and he is a very handsome boy, you must be so excited. 
I did go shopping (for Ruby, not me) and she now has everything her little heart could desire, 2 crates, multiple beds, bowls, 3 collars with matching leashes, blankets, and enough toys so that the check out person asked me how many dogs I was adopting. Ok, now I just have to wait for two weeks. Hope everyone had a nice weekend and looking forward to many updates and pictures as the puppies begin coming home


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden did an excellant job of taking pictures of: Cheddar Ruby Parker Fiona Fletcher
She will post them for you. Deb looked good and
feeling ok. What a wonderful time we had!
Will let her tell you all about it....

Oh, Rubymom.....Ruby was born on a Tuesday so the name remains!!!
I told her you were out shopping for her & that you would be there
soon. She understood...


----------



## trinityquinn

We'll the picture of Parker looks just like FInnegan when I picked him up 3 years ago at Deb's house........so handsome----I couldnt believe it.....Im sure Miss Fionna will be JUST as beautiful and Ruby too  
Gorgeous does come out of that house! Cant wait to see the pics! Thanks to Nancy and Diane for helping us through the last few days!!! 

P.S So glad Ruby Tuesday is Ruby Tuesday


----------



## Rubymom

Mileysmom - thank you for the update and for asking, I am so relieved, I make myself laugh everytime I refer to her as Ruby Tuesday, Ruby Wednesday just doesn't have the same ring, and thank you for telling her I was shopping and would be there soon. Did you get to bring Miley with you today?


----------



## DCGolden

Okay girls...here you go! I am in a bit of a rush because I have to go to calling hours for a friends Mom who passed...but I wanted to get these up for you!!!! The pick up went great! And Cheddar was a good girl all the way home! I'll be back a little later on to tell you all more!!!! She's a dream!!!!


----------



## almac

Oh Diane - I am just speechless!!  I can't tell you how much I appreciate you taking and posting those pictures. It makes my heart so happy to see Parker - he is everything I was hoping for and more. Now I can't wait to meet him and find out his personality. Would you mind if I saved that picture and used it as my avatar for now until I take my own?

I can't wait to hear all about how Cheddar is doing...


----------



## Catalina

Thanks so much Diane and Nancy! : We've completely fallen for that little fluff ball already! Just can't wait to get my hands on him! Enjoy Cheddar! Can't wait to hear more about her.


----------



## Rubymom

Diane, so thoughtful of you to do this, all of the puppies are beautiful, I have been staring at Ruby's picture since it was posted. We now know who are puppies are. Thanks again and glad to hear everything went great with Cheddar.


----------



## Mileysmom

We had sooo much fun! Let DCGolden tell her yourself! I did not bring Miley as I know she would have been trying to play with all the puppies and that would have been WAY too much! Wanted to be able to help Debra (I knew it would be hard for her to move around on crutches) and to meet Diane. I met Nancy & Bridget last time and would like to meet Dana & Lindy but I think it will be on a Friday & I have to work. Maybe you can post your pictures with your new babies and I can meet you that way! Oh, your welcome, my pleasure!


----------



## trinityquinn

Ditto What Lindy and Nancy said.......I am in LOVE  Hahahaha !!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## DCGolden

Okay...So...The pick up went great! Thank God Nancy was there because I don't think I would have been able to manage the photo shoot without her...thank you so much for coming and it was awesome to finally meet you!

I have to tell all of you your little fluffers are big 'ol hams for the camera! I have some more photos and hopefully I will get to them tomorrow!!!:crossfing If any of you want to use them as your avatar please feel free to do so- If you need me to send a file to you my email is [email protected] just remind me of your GRF name and which baby is yours and I'd be happy to send them along.

The ride home was...flawless...we stopped once for coffee and took her into the grass where she promtly squatted and did all of her business!!! She didn't like the leash much...but I'm pretty sure I don't like being on a short leash either! Then she slept..no whining...no crying...just snuggled and wedged herself in between me and the blanket!

When we got home she went pee-pee before she went in...investigated the scene..we gave her dinner and took her out about 15 minutes later...and she did her business...hmmm...this is pretty simply folks...not sure what everyone is so worried about! lol....

Then unfortunatley we had to put her in the kennel and leave for about and hour and a half. She was fine when we got home...we took her right outside and once again...she did her business....hmmmm...Is this a dream??? Did I really go get Cheddar today? Or am I in a dream...seriously...right now she is upstairs playing "Get Mommy the baby that best represents your Momma" ...if you didn't pick up on it yet...Cheddar has 2 Mommy's...

So that's it my friends...nothing crazy to talk about...just an interestingly good Golden...strange...but true....by tomorrow I'm sure I'll be back on saying...

OH MY GOD I DIDN'T SLEEP ALL NIGHT!!!!

But until then...your time is almost here!!!!

Night All...e-mail me for your photo's! DC & Cheddar


----------



## Mileysmom

I love a GREAT happy ending! Thanks, DCGolden, pleasure was mine. Hmmmmmm, now the fun begins!


----------



## Rubymom

Good morning - The start of the week that most of you will be bringing your puppies home! What an exciting week, I can't wait to hear about everyone's pick-up and first days.
DC Golden - It sounds as if Cheddar is the perfect little puppy, but did anyone think she would be anything but, hope the night went as smoothly.
Lindy - You must be so excited for yout trip, it's going to be a little chilly, rainy this week in Boston (welcome to New England) but I have a feeling the sun will come out for your days here.
Ok, off to work to earn the money to help pay off my shopping trip from yesterday.


----------



## almac

DC - So glad to hear how perfect she is. Can't wait to hear how the night went! Did you sleep at all or just stare at Cheddar all night?  She is going to be one loved little puppy (as they all are of course!)

Bridget - I'm hoping to get to meet you on Friday! I bet we'll be there the same time... :wavey:

Dana - Yep, looks like rainy and chilly. :doh: Oh, well - I can hope the forecast will change. It won't stop us from having fun though. We'll just bring our rain jackets! 

We leave tomorrow morning!!!!!!! :greenboun (I love all those smilies too, Diane!) I can't believe it's almost here. We're bringing the computer and I get the messages on my phone too (gotta love Blackberrys), so I'll be able to keep up....


----------



## Catalina

Diane, glad Cheddar's doing so well. She really does seem like a dream puppy. May this luck continue!

Lindy, have a great trip! There's a lot to do and see. Hopefully the rain won't keep you from enjoying your week. 

I'm still spending a lot of time looking at those photos. Such a good looking bunch of puppies! It won't be long now...


----------



## DCGolden

Day 2 and all is well over here in CT...We had a big day at the Vet and she passed with flying colors! Then we went to visit her Aunts and Uncles, Grand Parents, nieces and nephews...along with a few friends and random strangers...funny how just about anyone will talk to you as long as you have a puppy in your arms!

No potty in the house...all outside and even took her first trip down the back steps without assistance! Last night in the crate she whined for a hot second and then went fast asleep...I'm not sure who fell asleep first...and I kept waking up and turning the light on to make sure she was okay...until she gave me an expression as if to say "What the heck is your problem lady...I'm tryin to sleep here!" 

She is very gentle and smaller than all of yours weighing in at 8.4 lbs this morning. I think everyone else is ranging from 12-14 lbs...but Deb can confirm that. She seems very very smart. Responds to her name and comes when I call her. Her favorite spot is the pillows we have piled up on the couch...this morning she whined and cried until I lifted her up!

(although as I type this...she is getting a talking to upstairs by Mary....and I can hear the pitter patter of little Cheddar feet followed by some stomping...lol ) Ah...finally...my baby is home!


----------



## Mileysmom

I'm going to guess that "someone" did pee pee on the floor!


----------



## esSJay

Note to self: remember to blink... I just read the entire thread! This is so exciting! I'm getting my puppy on Friday night - 3 more sleeps!!!! (although he is already 4 months old and not from the same breeder) I am sharing your excitement as well. We did 2 shopping sprees for him - one on Sunday where we bought the crate, bed, collar, leash and toys, and the other one yesterday where I bought food and more toys! I was shopping alone yesterday so I MAY have gone a little overboard with no one there to hold me back! I just ordered his collar tags on ebay today and they should be arriving by the end of the week! SOOOOO exciiiiiiiteeeedddd!!!!

I'm so glad to hear about Cheddar and her first 2 days at home. Happy to hear she's being a good pup.


----------



## Mileysmom

Welcome esSJay!! No matter where you get your puppy or what age he is.....it is always exciting! What will be his name? You will have to keep us posted & definately post lots of pictures....that's a must!

DCGolden....where are you? Chasing little Cheddar around the house yet? So..what was she up to last nite?
Is she doing ok at nite in the crate? Miley never cried once but I did put the sweatshirt I wore when I brought her home in .inside her crate so she could smell my scent and it worked very good. How many more pictures have you taken of her???


----------



## Catalina

It's been quiet on this thread today. Almac is on the road, hopefully having a good trip. DCGolden is just enjoying Cheddar no doubt. The rest of us have beautiful pictures to look at and I for one am spending a lot of time admiring them. 

Mileysmom - please keep those tips coming. We're all going to need them!

esSJay - Congratulations on your new pup! Please post pictures! We all know how excited you must be. I think all of us new puppy owners are responsible for whatever bright spots there are in the economy at this point. We're working on our own retail stimulus! We'll be waiting for more information on your new guy!

3 more days!


----------



## trinityquinn

I am trying to ready the house as much as possible....Finnegan knows that there is something going on....He can just sense it ...I cant wait to see him when he meets Fionna----he is going to LOVE HER!!! He really plays well with all dogs but weirdly enough likes small dogs, the neighbor has a Morkie that is 8 pounds and they play terrific together!! Anyways I think i have everything---I need to get a harness but im going to wait until she gets home because I really have no idea what size she would be. Other than that I am ready to make the trip to the cape in 60 hours!!! ISNT IT GREAT TO BE REALLLLLYYYYY COUNTING DOWN TO LITTLE NUMBERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCGolden

Awwwwww....little baby is doing well! Here are some photos of her first few days! Unbelievably...she did the stairs all by herself this morining and seems to know how to "come" already...and she definatly knows her name! It's amazing really....Last night she only woke us up once for potty and then went right back to bed! No whining in the crate..hmmm... we did have an accident this afternoon but that was my fault...and then of course tonight I waited patiently until she went, then apparently stepped in it myself and tracked it all over the house!!!! Nice...:uhoh:

You all must be soooooooo excited ! I can't wait for you!!! I wonder how Almac is doing????

DC


----------



## skeller

DCGolden said:


> Awwwwww....little baby is doing well! Here are some photos of her first few days! Unbelievably...she did the stairs all by herself this morining and seems to know how to "come" already...and she definatly knows her name! It's amazing really....Last night she only woke us up once for potty and then went right back to bed! No whining in the crate..hmmm... we did have an accident this afternoon but that was my fault...and then of course tonight I waited patiently until she went, then apparently stepped in it myself and tracked it all over the house!!!! Nice...:uhoh:
> 
> You all must be soooooooo excited ! I can't wait for you!!! I wonder how Almac is doing????
> 
> DC


AAWW, she looks so sweet!


----------



## Rubymom

DC Golden -It sounds like a very successful few days with Cheddar, what a good girl and so cute! How often are you taking her out? I am most anxious about the potty training and am afraid I will take Ruby out too often and make the potty training harder for her. Anyone with housetraining suggestions/schedules, please post.
Catalina and Trintyquinn - you guys must be so excited 2 more days, you have to post pictures and details around how the home coming goes. I am living vicariously through you all until next week. Sad I'm not picking Ruby up this weekend but glad I will have the time off to make the transition easier on her and very excited for you all this weekend
I wish we were showing almac better New England weather but she is probably so excited to meet Parker she doesn' even realize it's raining.
Have a good morning!


----------



## Rubymom

Oh and esSJay, congrats on your new puppy, please let us know how he does and post pictures!


----------



## almac

Hi guys! I hope this works - I'm typing from my Blackberry. We were in Niagara Falls yesterday - it was a blast and so far we're having great weather. Hopefully I'll bring it with me to Boston. We're driving to Boston today - should be there by about 3:30 or so. I love all the pictures DC - we printed them and keep looking at them over and over!! I can't wait for Friday to meet my baby...


----------



## gottaBgolden

esSJay said:


> 3 more sleeps!!!!


 
LOL--I laughed when I saw this, that's exactly how we count down important events at our house with our son. "How many more "sleeps" mom ?"
Good luck with your puppy!!


----------



## almac

Ok - we made it to Boston!  It's not raining right now, so I'm counting my blessings. Driving around downtown looking for our hotel was interesting...  But we found it - the Omni Parker is very beautiful. We about to head out to walk around. Only 2 more days!!!!


----------



## Mileysmom

Hi Guys!
Trinityquinn.....there was a beautiful picture of Fiona that we took...She looks very lady like. Funny how Finnegan knows something is up...thats why most dogs are smarter than a lot of people!!
Catalina...Thank you for the words of encouragement. Was afraid it would be for new puppies only and didnt want to interfere but I have been on this so long it has become my home....And, who else would pester DCGolden???
Skeller...Great to see you are still on & nice to hear from you...You have some beautiful pics of Benny for sure...Got any new ones?
Almac...Glad to hear you're have such a nice trip...you must have so much patience...I would be crawling out of my skin staying in Boston knowing how close you are to getting Parker. Boston does have alot of nice things & places to go to. Enjoy your time here...
Rubymom...Housetraining....I had a little bit of a hard time getting in sinc with Miley..
Best advise is to be consistant....I took her out almost every hour for quite some time & would go to the same spot...let her do her "business" then immediately bring her in so she would understand that this trip outside was not to visit the neighborhood & look around. I would notice her "circling around" then tried to rush her to the door & just keep repeating "out". And always make a big deal out of her going outside...praise works wonders.. I learned alot going to puppy classes & was able to ask specific questions to the instructor plus I bought 2 books just about Golden Retrievers & read a lot. The books are a big help on many subjects. And, yes, I also stepped in poop & walked thru my kitchen twice! And I am sure it will happen many more times! Best advise I can give you is DO NOT buy those puppy pads. I put one down, put Miley on it, she put her head down & ripped it to shreads! I think those are made for dogs that dont exceed 8 lbs.
And, finally...DCGolden...where are you my friend??? What funny thing happened today? I would love for you to take a pic of Cheddar next to her new pink, bling collar just to see the comparison of her & the collar she will probably wear in 4 yrs! Just a little ahead of the game!!
Have a good nite, all!


----------



## esSJay

Mileysmom said:


> Welcome esSJay!! No matter where you get your puppy or what age he is.....it is always exciting! What will be his name? You will have to keep us posted & definately post lots of pictures....that's a must!


Thanks! I think his name will be Romeo  I haven't written it in stone yet (ok.. so I MAY have already ordered 3 different coloured tags with the name engraved on it...), but I'm pretty sure that's what it's going to be! Don't worry, I will definitely post lots of pictures!

DCGolden, Cheddar is adorable and I love the pics you've posted so far. Keep 'em coming!

I hope you all have a safe drive to and from picking up your pups this weekend!


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden....Diane,
I did notice last nite that you changed your signature picture of Haddie. I know that had to of been a very emotional decision. They are not here with us any longer nor will they ever be forgotten. I applaud your courage...it must have been tough but now it is just the start of another new chapter in your life.Great choice of pic of Cheddar. Good job!
Nancy


----------



## Rubymom

One more day until Fionna, Fletcher and Parker day! Have safe travels all and please post when you have a minute and let us know how the pick-up went. Hard to believe the countdown is almost over, hopefully all the puppies will have as easy a transition as Cheddar. If you remember, give Ruby an extra pet from her anxious mother.
Mileysmom - thanks for the housetraining tips. I know with Marley I was so hyper vigilant around taking her out that it was probably more stressful for both of us than is needed to be. She was housetrained quickly but want to try and relax a little more this time around.
Good luck tomorrow and enjoy the beautiful New England weather. The good news is the weekend sounds better for those first few nights standing outside waiting for the puppies to do theri business.


----------



## DCGolden

Well...the little girl is really getting use to everything...coming into her own...and showing her personality! She is adorable! so curious about everything and smart-smart-smart! She is flying down the stairs now...a little too quick! And her "new" favorite place is the pile of dirty clothes that we now have to keep on the floor instead of in the basket! She keeps dragging them into her crate...so friggen cute! No "accidents" to speak of but we have really been vigilant in taking her outside every 45 minutes to an hour and 15 minutes after she eats. She wakes up each night around 3-4am and I bring her outside where she does her business and then right back into the crate...no issues! We have discovered that she is going to be one heck of a digger! and it looks as if I won't have to mow the backyard at all this summer because she just pulls the grass up at the roots:doh: aw....it's okay little girl...there could be worse things!

Hello to All!!! 1 more day and a wake up!!! :headbang2


----------



## Catalina

DC and Mileysmom - Thanks for all of those tips. I've read the books too but it's great to hear what has actually worked for you. I just can't wait to get Cheddar's big brother home so I can try this on him!
We leave tomorrow! We won't arrive until the evening so we'll miss Bridget, Fionna, Lindy and Parker. We'll certainly keep a watch out for Ruby! It won't be much longer for you either Dana. 
We've been waiting for a puppy since December but I'm so glad we waited for the right one. I can't believe the time has finally come! :
Looking forward to seeing all those homecoming pictures of the new puppies!!!!!!


----------



## almac

Hi again girls! It's so exciting to hear about how well Cheddar is doing - it makes me feel less nervous.  We are having an incredible time in Boston. The weather actually has held out for us - it was a little drizzly this morning, but has cleared up nicely. The best part is that we *PICK UP PARKER TOMORROW*!!!! :banana:I called Deb and she was giving the puppies baths so I can't wait to hold him and smell that beautiful puppy smell! 

Bridget - We should be there between 11-12, so I'm sure we'll get to meet! :wavey:

I'll post pictures of Parker as soon as I can....


----------



## DCGolden

:artydude 

Okay girls!!! Just a wake up! and you are probably already asleep! It's almost like Christmas isn't it? I can't wait to see all the pics!!!! Almac I'll be waiting for Blackberry/facebook photos on the fly!

Hold on Babies!!!! Momma is almost there!!!!!

Hugs...to...All !!!!! DC

ps...yeah Nancy, I changed my avatar...I tried not to think about it...I just did it....and it wasn't so bad...


----------



## Rubymom

Happy Puppy Day and the sun is shining in honor! Today is the day, I am so excited to see/hear how everything goes. DC Golden - love hearing that Cheddar is settling in so well, it gives us all hope that we will be as lucky. Have a great day, Dana


----------



## Ljilly28

Happy Puppy Day!


----------



## trinityquinn

Oh Happy Fionna Day----Happy Parker Day----Happy Fletcher Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are going to have to so much fun with these little munchinkins!!! I am leaving my house in about an hour and hopefully will catch up with Lindy at Deb's House. 

Dana- Do not fret- We will all give Ruby a cuddle and I will take a picture for you. She is on her "spa vacation" before coming home to her mother. 

Have a great day all


----------



## DCGolden

:jamming: :yipee::greenboun:wiggle::appl::eclipsee_arty2:arty::artydude



*THE DAY HAS ARRIVED! YOUR BABY IS ALMOST HOME!!! WHAT A BEAUTIFUL DAY FOR A PUPPY TO BE UNITED WITH HER/HIS NEW FAMILY! 
CONGRATULATIONS FRIENDS! 

*


----------



## Catalina

We're packed and ready to leave around noon. It's so hard to imagine that we'll actually be bringing Fletcher home with us! He better be ready for a lot of attention! Last night was my last night to sleep through the night and I woke up at 2:00 thinking of puppies. I think I'm getting into shape for those late night/very early morning potty runs.
Happy puppy day, Bridget and Lindy! Enjoy those babies. Have a safe trip home Lindy!
Can't wait to see all the pictures and hear how Fionna and Parker are doing.

Nancy


----------



## almac

YAY! YAY! And SUPER YAY!!!!!! I can't believe its here! We just left Boston, are going to stop in Plymouth and will be to Deb's between 11 and 12. Bridget - I'll see you there!  Dana- I'll give Ruby a hug too, so don't worry. I will certainly post pictures as quickly as I can, and update you all as to how our trip home with Parker goes. Ahhhhhhh - puppy cuddles today!!!!!


----------



## almac

Oh and Nancy - sorry we missed each other. I'll give Fletcher a hug too and let him know his mommy and daddy will be there soon!


----------



## Rubymom

Cutest pictures of Fionna and Parker!


----------



## Mileysmom

Ok.....got up this am looking for some pictures of puppies at their new homes..at least one of you guys must have made it home by now!!!! Please post so I can see how Puppy Day went! Congrats New Moms....lots of puppy kisses now...


----------



## trinityquinn

*Fun all around*

We are having fun and we did survive our first night. She slept from 10-230am and then had a piddle break and then back until about 545am....not too bad at all!!!

Finnegan is taking to her well, they have even cuddled a bit! He is very good to her and lets her step on him and steal his toys. 

She is very calm and very patient. Not a big eater. But CERTAINLY a big pee-er/pooper.....WE havent had any accidents but I am out almost every 1/2 hour. Geeche I forgot this part from Finnegan---how your mind tricks you!! Hahahaha....anyways looking forward to hearing other stories as they come up! Take care and have a great weekend Girls!!! :wavey:


----------



## Ljilly28

Good boy, Finnegan! What a perfect golden scene with Fiona already snuggling up to big bro. . .


----------



## DCGolden

so who else is left? 1 more right? I can't think of it...oh wait...RUBY!!!! 

How was everybody's first day w/ their new babies? How are their personalities? I want to hear about everybody!!!!

Cheddar is coming along fine and learning to whiz all over the house...lol. She had the poopie runs yesterday so just like the nut job Mommy than I am I ran off to the vet like it was a 911 emergency...an hour later I paid my $150.00 fine...rrr bill for being a nut job, and we were on our way...she's all better. "lay off the treats" here's some Cerenia...poof- all better! She's laying at my feet right now .....

I'll have to have another photo shoot today as it looks like the weather may be clearing up! Can't wait to see all those photos!!!

DC


----------



## trinityquinn

Yikes DC IM sorry about that Vet Bill....Nice refresher back into puppy hood....Fionna is much more sleepppyyy today....I think even she was dissapointed in her only 7 hours of sleep last night....she has been cuddling with Finn and sleeping on/off most of the day. Went to the vet and got a good report----she does have a kink in the base of her tail...that was the only observation, otherwise she is fantastic and won the hearts of the waiting room!!! I Hopefully will do a better job of wearing her out for tonites sleep....Hope all is well...


----------



## Rubymom

Hi all, it sounds as if the puppy pick-up and homecomings are going well. We still need to hear from Catalina/Fletcher...It"s great to read about your first few days with the puppies as it sounds like all in all in it going great (DC Golden- I would have been lined up at the vet door when it opened as well) and it makes me slightly less anxious. Keep the pictures/updates coming and Happy Mother's Day (whether your kids are furry or human or both)!


----------



## Mileysmom

Ljilly28 said:


> Good boy, Finnegan! What a perfect golden scene with Fiona already snuggling up to big bro. . .


 :wave:I agree! Really nice pics...they do tend to go out often for a while...

Catalina...are you home yet??? How about some pretty puppy photos for me to see and tell me how your lst nite went:uhoh:


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden,
In order to avoid another case of the poop runs....be careful in your yard for the little wild mushrooms that are just starting to come out now....Miley would actually pull me on the leash to get to them & eat them...then all of a sudden......bango! I saved a vet visit...I emailed Debra in a panic & she explained her dogs like them too but the results are messy ones...Just a suggestion...


----------



## Finn's Fan

Bridget, that last photo of Finnegan and Fionna cuddling is adorable, but doesn't Finnegan look worried? Maybe he's worried he'll squish her


----------



## Catalina

We're home and couldn't be happier. Fletcher is just so sweet! He rode home very nicely today. We had a few stops which he used for all the appropriate things! No accidents, no hint of car sickness! One of us rode in the back seat with him all the way. He either played or slept but was almost always cuddled up. 
We got home around 5:30. He explored the yard for awhile then came into the house to check things out. Lindy, he was just fine with the cats. They met him at the door and were very curious. They don't hide from him but they don't really understand how to play with him either. Right now they're all in the same room about 5 feet from each other. I really think they'll probably be good friends.
All the rumors about his appetite are true. I couldn't believe how we wolfed down dinner then looked for more. Of course, he was a little food deprived today.
All in all, we couldn't be happier. It's obvious he's a litter mate of Cheddar's because he too is a perfect puppy. 
Many thanks to Deb and her family. He obviously has had a lot of attention and socialization besides the fact that he's just beautiful (of course I may not be completely objective in that). I can post an early picture or two. Many better ones to follow! I hope you all are having a great day with your puppies and Dana, keep the faith. Your day will come very soon!


----------



## trinityquinn

I think Finnegan is very unsure who this little fluffball sitting next to him REALLY is......and why she LOVES to cuddle with him!!! He is very good with her and lets her steal his bones and try to drink out of the water bowl with him


----------



## Catalina

Bridget, I'm sorry. I was so involved in recounting our day that I completely neglected to say that your little Fionna is just adorable. I love that picture of her with Finnegan. They're obviously going to do well together. 
DC - I hope Cheddar is on the mend. I think we'll go to kernels of dog kibble for rewards now. We've been giving treats too.


----------



## trinityquinn

Nancy- In your pictures they actually look a lot alike although in inside light I think your Fletcher is a little bit darker.....They are ALL too cute for words.....THATS FOR SURE


----------



## DCGolden

I told you guys Cheddar was "special" She prefers to use a straw and tumbler rather than drink out of a silly bowl like she's a dog or something!


----------



## Mileysmom

*Happy Mother's Day Everyone*


----------



## almac

*Parker's Home!!!*

Hi everybody!! Sorry it's taken me so long to get on, but we've had an interesting couple of days.... :uhoh:

Ok, start from the beginning. The pick-up went great and it was so much fun to meet Bridget!! :wave: Your Fionna is so sweet and I love that picture of her and Finnegan. I'm glad they are settling in together! We drove about 8 hrs or so on Friday and Parker did awesome. He either slept in my lap, on the floor by my feet, or played with the toys we brought for him. He's such a little cuddlebug. Then we stopped and stayed overnight in a pet-friendly hotel (finding one was a bit of an issue though!). Parker decided he did not want to sleep in the carrier we brought for him, though, so after a few hours of whining, we ended up bringing him into bed with us!! :doh: So, while Parker is doing fine, I end up coming down with the stomach flu. :yuck: I was up the majority of the night in the bathroom, while Parker and my DH slept soundly in the bed...DH did get up to take him out once to do his business. Yesterday was a VERY long day, as I was still nauseous and so on and we still had another 7 hours to drive. Then, to make matters worse, we got randomly stopped at Border Patrol coming back into the US from Canada, and lost 1.5 hours being inspected. We had to leave poor Parker in the carrier in the car by himself while we went inside - and it was torture to leave my baby like that!!!   I think he was fine, because when we came back he was asleep. So after a long day, we finally got home around 5pm last night and the kids came home and met him! They absolutely love him and he is doing great with them too. The cat is doing awesome as well - just like Nancy's. Simon (the cat) is curious, not running from him, and just doesn't know what to think. He is not in hiding, so I have high hopes that they will become friends someday.

The only "problem" we are having is Parker piddling ALL over the house! He has gone no less than 15 times in the house since last night. We are taking him out every hour, but he just doesn't go when we're out there. Then a little while later, he'll just start peeing in the house. Ahhh - puppies. I think we're going to have to use the crate a little more...

I'm still a little under the weather, so I'll try to get back on later to post more pictures - here's a few for now (these are the same Facebook ones for those of you on there)!

Oh, and HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all you new puppy mommies!!!!!


----------



## mm03gn

DCGolden said:


> I told you guys Cheddar was "special" She prefers to use a straw and tumbler rather than drink out of a silly bowl like she's a dog or something!


OH MY GOODNESS that is the cutest thing I've ever seen! I can't tell if you're kidding though - does she actually drink out of a straw?? Or is that a posed picture? Regardless - too cute!!  So glad you're all enjoying your new pups - I'm tremendously enjoying living vicariously through all of you new puppy owners


----------



## skeller

almac said:


> Hi everybody!! Sorry it's taken me so long to get on, but we've had an interesting couple of days.... :uhoh:
> 
> Ok, start from the beginning. The pick-up went great and it was so much fun to meet Bridget!! :wave: Your Fionna is so sweet and I love that picture of her and Finnegan. I'm glad they are settling in together! We drove about 8 hrs or so on Friday and Parker did awesome. He either slept in my lap, on the floor by my feet, or played with the toys we brought for him. He's such a little cuddlebug. Then we stopped and stayed overnight in a pet-friendly hotel (finding one was a bit of an issue though!). Parker decided he did not want to sleep in the carrier we brought for him, though, so after a few hours of whining, we ended up bringing him into bed with us!! :doh: So, while Parker is doing fine, I end up coming down with the stomach flu. :yuck: I was up the majority of the night in the bathroom, while Parker and my DH slept soundly in the bed...DH did get up to take him out once to do his business. Yesterday was a VERY long day, as I was still nauseous and so on and we still had another 7 hours to drive. Then, to make matters worse, we got randomly stopped at Border Patrol coming back into the US from Canada, and lost 1.5 hours being inspected. We had to leave poor Parker in the carrier in the car by himself while we went inside - and it was torture to leave my baby like that!!!   I think he was fine, because when we came back he was asleep. So after a long day, we finally got home around 5pm last night and the kids came home and met him! They absolutely love him and he is doing great with them too. The cat is doing awesome as well - just like Nancy's. Simon (the cat) is curious, not running from him, and just doesn't know what to think. He is not in hiding, so I have high hopes that they will become friends someday.
> 
> The only "problem" we are having is Parker piddling ALL over the house! He has gone no less than 15 times in the house since last night. We are taking him out every hour, but he just doesn't go when we're out there. Then a little while later, he'll just start peeing in the house. Ahhh - puppies. I think we're going to have to use the crate a little more...
> 
> I'm still a little under the weather, so I'll try to get back on later to post more pictures - here's a few for now (these are the same Facebook ones for those of you on there)!
> 
> Oh, and HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all you new puppy mommies!!!!!


Parker is just adorable, and I'm sure you're feeling that he was worth the wait. Crate training does work. Don't worry about the piddling, he is in a new environment. When the excitement wears off a bit, you can start keeping him in the crate a bit more. He's been through a lot with the trip, hotel and his new home. Also, when you catch him sniffing of squatting to piddle, scoop him up and bring him immediately outside. Make a big deal when he goes outside, treats and a lot of "Good boys" work well. Goldens are so smart and typically train easily.


----------



## DCGolden

Happy Mothers Day to all!!!!!

Don't worry Lindy.... Parker will get the hang of it! :bowl: not everyone can be as smart as Cheddar...hehehehehe...<<<nudge>>> <<<<nudge>>>>...just kiddin...since that first day or so Cheddar has been peeing all over the place! we sit outside with her for 45 minutes and nothing! The second we come back in???? sssssssssssssssssssss...sssss..ss.s..... lol...oh well. she's really only like 7 months in people years and I'm pretty sure I was wearing a diaper then too!

Cheddar decided to jump from couch to table the other night and succesfully made the leap...once there she bit at my straw which really looked like she was drinking from it...hence the "set up" shot above!

note the new avatar!:rockon:

DC


----------



## Catalina

So sorry about the stomach problems Lindy! I'm sure that's not how you imagined your ride home. Glad you're recovering now. Parker is so cute but then we knew he would be. I'm sure the piddling issue will resolve itself when you get into a routine. 
Happy Mother's Day! It's definitely a happy one here. Fletcher is tired out from the trip today. He's taking many more naps than yesterday but wakes up to do lots of really unbelievable adorable little things. He's pretty reliable with the housebreaking issues except when we haven't been paying attention to the time. He certainly knows to look for a little reward afterwards! We slept much better than expected last night - only less than a minute of crying/whining and then quiet. He loves his food and has already figured out where it's kept. We're just having so much fun but then I'll bet all the new puppy moms and dads are too! He's certainly worth the wait! Love those puppy kisses!


----------



## Rubymom

Oh Lindy, I am so sorry you got sick on the way home, what a long trip, you must be very happy to be home and hopefully are feeling better. It sounds as if all the pups are doing well and adjusting great to their new homes. I started to get a little anxious when I heard about the peeing all over the place, but they are babies and I'm sure with a little bit of time everyone will realize that outside is for peeing!
Nancy - we need pictures of Fletcher
Diane - I showed someone the Red Sox picture of Cheddar and they said if you ever get tired of her...not likely
Ok, a little lonely in my countdown but 5 more days until I pick up Ruby.


----------



## trinityquinn

Dana---You know have a dedicated fan club to pick up your sweet little girl  The week will fly by Im sure....We'll be counting you down!!! 

P.S Get an extra hour or two of sleep....you might just need it  HAHAHAHA! :wavey:


----------



## almac

I promised I would post some more pictures, so... without further ado, here's Parker!!! These are all I've managed to take so far. I haven't been able to get one of Parker and the kids cause they all move too fast!! :


----------



## Catalina

Sounds like all the puppies are settling in a little be now. Dana, it won't be long! It'll go fast from here!

Fletcher had his vet appointment today. All went well and she gave him a Lyme vaccine. He's been very quiet this afternoon as a result but seems to be perking up tonight. I really hated to see him so subdued even if there was a reason. It just doesn't seem right for a puppy. 

He's developing a really nice relationship with our cats. They spend a lot of time together, almost always in the same room but quite often within a couple of feet of each other. One of them came very close to cuddling up with him while he was asleep today.

He likes the crate and sometimes goes in to take a nap there on his own. At night he settles right down too. He's such a good boy! I do feel like I have a baby again. He wants to eat everything outside and I'm constantly pulling things out of his mouth. He really needs to be watched all the time but he's worth it.

The pictures from yesterday are still on the camera but I will post more soon.


----------



## Rubymom

Nancy, It sounds as if it Fletcher is a great puppy and is settling in well. I'm sure it won't be long before he and the kitties are best friends, can't wait to see pictures! I am so excited to bring Ruby home but last night had a few moments of oh no, what did I get myself into...I hope that's normal, I've been wanting a puppy since I put Marley to sleep but have a lot of anxiety mixed with excitement about the first few weeks. Hope all the puppies are having a good first week (or second if your Cheddar) in their new homes. Please keep the updates coming as I so look forward to hearing about everyones experiences.


----------



## DCGolden

mi naim is chedr i wuv mi moma :kiss:


----------



## DCGolden

:wave: Chedder really wanted to leave you guys a message so I let her take control of the key board...we need to work on her spelling! 

Not to worry Dana, once you get that sweet little Ruby in your arms there will be no doubts...trust me! 

So glad to see and hear that all of the babies are being good girls and boys! The first week home for Cheddar was pretty quiet...but now that we're into wk. 2 there seems to be a bit more activity and a little routine...she's gone from 3 am wake-ups to 6am...and after a trip outside we can forget about going back to bed! "BREAKFAST! BREAKFAST! BREAKFAST! OH MY GOD!!!! WHY ARE YOU STARVING ME???? I NEED MY BREAKFAST!!!!!" followed by...lets PLAY! PLAY! PLAY!!!!!! "ok watch this Mommy!!!! I'm gonna run from one end of the house to the other 35 times in a row but make sure you're watching...because somewhere in between 1 and 35 I'm gonna squat like lightning and whiz all the way down the hallway!!!!"....then I'll look up at you and say... "oops" then take a nap.:bowl:

Where's MileysMom been??? Nancy??? Hello-???

DC


----------



## Mileysmom

Hi DCGolden....Just sitting back reminscing those wonderful days of house training.....actually, quite enjoying all the things everyone is going thru just like I had to!!!!All I can say is NO CHEAP PAPER TOWELS...Miley would do the same thing...get so involved playing with all the toys & me then suddenly squat..she just wanted to have fun & not bother with body functions. Some days were tough but hang in there.
Miley went to visit my mother at the nursing home Sat. for the 1st time. We stayed out in the patio area...were a little excited to see Nonna..but that is going to be her job in life..Therapy Dog. Going to start training her by going into PetCo and doing one isle at a time...And leaving with no stolen toys hopefully...Proper training later on. Actually...her grandmother...Fortune..(who was there when you picked up Cheddar) is a therapy dog & Debra has offered to help me when the time comes.
Then we will really see who has the "smartest" dog...Miley or Cheddar...
Thanks, Diane!


----------



## Mileysmom

Ok, Rubymom....do you have 2 more days till Ruby Tuesday comes home?? I love that name! Tell me all the preparations that you have made...What do you have left that needs to be done? Is the crate all ready & set up? When are you picking her up & how long will it take you to get to Barnstable? Do you have her "ruby bling" collar & matching leash ready? Are you still a little nervous...you will do just fine. Just give it one day and it will all fall together & before you know it you will be a pro at it. I did give Ruby a little kiss when I saw her last time & she is anxiously waiting to come home! She understands...besides....I bet she is getting a whole lot of extra attention as her littermates are leaving....I bet she is just living like a queen!


----------



## Rubymom

All set to pick Ruby up tomorrow, will leave work at 12:00 and it takes about 2 hours to get to Barnstable so will be there at 2:00. I have 3 crates set up in living room, bedroom and kitchen, enough food and snacks for a team of sledding dogs...I am still a little nervous, an unfortunate personality trait of mine, but very excited to meet Miss Tuesday and bring her home. Hoping that it will go as well as it seems to have gone for everyone. I need updates on how the puppies are doing and Mileysmom any last minute tips on the first few day would be great.


----------



## mamaof3

Rubymom said:


> Nancy, It sounds as if it Fletcher is a great puppy and is settling in well. I'm sure it won't be long before he and the kitties are best friends, can't wait to see pictures! I am so excited to bring Ruby home but last night had a few moments of oh no, what did I get myself into...I hope that's normal, I've been wanting a puppy since I put Marley to sleep but have a lot of anxiety mixed with excitement about the first few weeks. Hope all the puppies are having a good first week (or second if your Cheddar) in their new homes. Please keep the updates coming as I so look forward to hearing about everyones experiences.


I laughed reading this post!!!! When we brought Tucker home almost 2 weeks ago I felt the same way. I went threw buyers remorse (which I do with everything, its horrible), the "Oh my God what have I done" . It was horrible. My husband laughed and said it was like I had post partum depression lol!!! However it does go away after like 3 days. 

I am so glad this post is still going, its so much fun to read. Glad everyone is home and doing great. Cant wait to hear from Ruby's Mama to see how the new baby is doing!!

Carrie :wave:


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubymom...when I brought Miley home I wore a sweatshirt & was hugging her so when I put her in the crate that 1st nite I put the same sweatshirt in there along with a beach towel so she could smell my scent & she never cried. I left it in her crate until she got a little older & she then decided to rip it up on me. I started to take it personally but......she ripped up quite a few things after that....and still does so today!..so that thought went right out of my head!! She also took a liking to wood...like chair legs, etc.....put "regular" listerine in a spray bottle & spray what they are chewing & they dont like the smell...it doesnt discolor your fabrics...and it works better than the "sour apple" spray they sell in the pet shops...and...its cheaper! Let me know how you make out..you'll do just fine.


----------



## Mileysmom

Welcome mamaof3! Need to see pictures of Tucker & what has gone on the past 2 weeks for your new pup! Congrats!


----------



## almac

I don't know about everyone else who has brought puppies home recently, but I'm one busy momma! : Between potty trips outside, feeding, playing, and sleeping (and oh yeah, taking care of the other members of my family!) - I haven't had much time to get on lately!!! 

Parker is doing well adjusting. He had his first vet appointment on Tuesday and weighs 11 pounds. He was, of course, positive for roundworms, so we're doing the de-worming treatment. He's doing pretty well with housetraining. We've only had a few more accidents lately - not nearly as many as the first day we were home. We are working on the "bell training" for him to tell us when he needs to go outside. He's rung it a few times by himself, but I'm not sure if he's just playing or if he's starting to get it. The only thing that was really annoying was when I would bring him outside to go, he'd just sit or lay and eat grass and woodchips. So I would try to walk him around the yard for 10 minutes, then head back in - and what's he do? Pee on the floor. Grrrr.  After a few times of that, I decided if he didn't go outside, he goes in his crate for a while. Then I bring him back outside. If he goes then, he gets to play in the house - if not, back in the crate. That's what has been really working for us right now!

He's doing great with the kids - we are teaching them as much as we are teaching Parker how to act around each other. He definitely needs more work with the cat, though. My cat is so curious, he's almost obsessed with Parker. The cat won't leave him alone and of course Parker just wants to play. Parker tries to lunge at him, the cat runs to where Parker can't get him, then looks back at him like he's teasing!! The cat always has to be in the same room as Parker, so I have a feeling once they get learn their places, they'll be best friends.

Parker's personality has been a perfect match so far. He's a really laid-back, go with the flow kind of dog. He rides in the car with us and we've already had a bunch of visitors and he loves meeting new people. We even had a bad thunderstorm last night and he didn't even flinch. I'm looking for puppy kindergarten classes right now, so hopefully we can find one in the next few weeks.

How are Cheddar, Fletcher, and Fionna? NEED MORE PICTURES!!!

I can't wait to hear how Ruby does - not much time left at all now!


----------



## DCGolden

*New Cheddar Pic's*

I'm not sure how people get comments in between the photo's????Anybody? Well #1 is Cheddar on the see saw thingy I set up for her...she will run up and down that all day long. The next is her sitting next to it after chewing on it for a while..and#3 her ball--eeeee...and lastly..her natural pose for the camera...so funny...:bowl:

RubyMom...you'll do just fine!!!!! Ditto on what Mileysmom said about the sweatshirt. We noticed after a day or so that Cheddars favorite spot was somewhere near or on our clothes, so we have 2 tshirts of ours in her crate and the only time she whines is to go out, lately she's made it through most of the night until 5:30-6:00 am!! Woo-hoo!!!! Also- The "good" paper towels is a very good tip...Before we got Cheddar I was in the grocery store w/ Mary and she took the cheapo papertowels of the shelf...and I said.."Oh no honey...MileysMom insisted we get the good ones!" Of course she looked at me like I was crazy...but she's glad we did now!

Almac...I hear ya girl! Its hard to get on and post...and I don't have a job or kids!...oh wait...that sort of makes me sound like a loser....let me rephrase  I am retired and I have a 9 week old..ah..yes thats better:
but it is constant from 6am...up the stairs down the stairs up the stairs down the stairs...no Cheddar no...good girl...get the ball-ee..no,no,no,no,no,nooooooooooooooo....good girl, up the stairs down the stairs up the stairs down the stairs up the stairs down the stairs...lol...I think I posted somewhere in this thread that I couldn't wait for that...hehehehe.... Hey- we just got the bell today! I've only showed her a few times and all she wants to do is chew it off the door...but hopefully we'll get there! More pics to come, I promise!


----------



## skeller

Golden puppies are the cutest in the world!!! No contest!!!


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden....I am telling you...they will wear you out physically just because they are puppies! And...I am a little over 10yrs older than you so some days I was just exhausted...thus...Miley's bedtime was 8:45pm every nite on the nose in the crate...she just wouldnt stop but then she would lay down & snore...does Cheddar snore??? Its the funniest thing! I actually needed one hours peace before I went to bed and you know my job is very stressful most days! So, cowboy up!
The pics are absolutely beautiful. Take them each week & put them in a photo book & before you know it they will grow & you wont be able to see the difference until you look back at the photos. It's really amazing and fun to look at.
And..keep Mary away from the paper towel aisle..no offense! Cheddar ought to slow down in about a year or so...no lie..so hang in there & enjoy all the good & bad as some day you'll be saying (like I kept telling myself) "Come on, let's play" and the dog wont get off the couch......

OOPS! Hi there Benny Bee Bop....good to hear from you again...I was typing just at the same time you were!! Isnt it great that you & are are done with this stage???!


----------



## Mileysmom

*Ruby Tuesday....TODAY IS YOUR DAY!......Happy Puppy Day Rubymom!*


----------



## Rubymom

Loved hearing the updates on the pups, it sounds as if everyone is setting in. Cheddar is absolutely adorable! Thanks for the tips and encouragement, I'm sure I will be just as thrilled with my bundle of joy but it's been great to hear everyone's experience as well as hear that Tucker's mom had a few days of "oh my goodness, what have I done. 
I will be heading down to pick up Miss Tuesday in a few hours and will post tonight, in between trips outside, to let you know how the trip went. So excited Ruby is finally coming home. Have a great day all.


----------



## mamaof3

Mileysmom said:


> Rubymom...when I brought Miley home I wore a sweatshirt & was hugging her so when I put her in the crate that 1st nite I put the same sweatshirt in there along with a beach towel so she could smell my scent & she never cried. I left it in her crate until she got a little older & she then decided to rip it up on me. I started to take it personally but......she ripped up quite a few things after that....and still does so today!..so that thought went right out of my head!! She also took a liking to wood...like chair legs, etc.....put "regular" listerine in a spray bottle & spray what they are chewing & they dont like the smell...it doesnt discolor your fabrics...and it works better than the "sour apple" spray they sell in the pet shops...and...its cheaper! Let me know how you make out..you'll do just fine.


Hey Mileysmom. I started a thread here called He's Here!! His pics are in there however I need to post new ones cause he has changed so much already. Time flys very quickly just like it does with kids. I will get new pics up soon!!

Carrie


----------



## Catalina

So glad your wait is over Dana! Enjoy that little puppy! Can't wait to hear how your day went. Please post pictures!


----------



## Catalina

I agree! This is a lot like having a baby - exhausting but well worth the trouble. I've never taken 4 days off from work and returned so tired with so little accomplished at home. We had lots and lots of walks around the backyard, various car rides, visits to new places, and encounters with new people. Fletcher seems to be very happy with all the new situations he's experienced and has been very well behaved for a little guy. 
The house training has been going pretty well. He hasn't had an accident in a couple of days now and he's starting to let us know when he needs to go out. We watch him closely and spend a lot of time walking him (while he takes the moss cover off of the back yard in large mouthfuls). He still gets up around 2AM but he goes out, does his thing and returns to the crate very easily.
I was nervous about going back today because that meant Fletcher had to be relegated to his crate. He went right into the crate without a complaint and was sleeping nicely when I came back at lunchtime and again when I got home this afternoon. He didn't chew the towels in his crate or any of his toys and he went back in to chew on toys tonight so he must not be too annoyed by his treatment today. He did need to play for quite a while after I got home and we had a good long walk. 
We're so pleased with our little puppy! We don't want him to grow up too soon but I can't wait to see the dog he'll grow into. In the meantime, I think I'd better remember to take some vitamin supplements!


----------



## Mileysmom

Thanks Catalina! Great pics! Lot's of fun & plenty of energy...I think Fletcher was the largest of his littermates so I bet he might be a pretty good size..Sounds like things are going very smooth at your house....I wonder where...Cheddar...and Ruby...and Parker....and Fiona are?? Any sightings? Are they barking to come in??? Or are all moms pooped!


----------



## almac

Yep, I'm pooped! :sleeping: But it's still fun. Parker is really learning quickly, so I don't think we have too much longer before he's housebroken. We bought all these toys for him, but his absolute favorite is a crushed empty water bottle... :doh: 

It's so fun to hear how Cheddar and Fletcher are doing. Now I need some updates on Fionna and I can't wait to hear how Ruby's homecoming was!

Here's some new pics - I've managed to snap of few of Parker with my son and daughter and even one of Simon (the cat) taunting Parker while he's crated!! Can't you just hear him saying, "Ha ha, I'm out and you're locked in!"  Enjoy...


----------



## Rubymom

Hi all I am quickly posting before Ruby wakes up but will post pictures later. The pick-up went well, she did really well in the car and is just as gorgeous as I thought she would be (and as her litter mates and Beechwood puppies are in general). She is doing great and quick synopsis of Ruby:
Ruby likes:
walking but only if she can carry her leash in her mouth or will not budge
peeing in the house after walking for 40 minutes
walking around outside and enjoying the neighborhood at 12:00am, 2:00am and 4:00am
being adorable and entertaining
Ruby dislikes:
sleeping
Unfortunately Ruby has only slept for a few hours at a time since she's been home which has not affected her happiness one bit but has compromised her mother's happiness slightly. She seems to be a great puppy, smart and strong willed and I am thrilled to have her home. Any suggestions on the sleeping at night thing? I'm thinking it was her first night and everything was so new and strange for her. The problem is that she cried in her crate so I would take her out to pee and after that she wasn't able to settle.
Anyway, I am so happy to have her home, well worth the wait. Love hearing the updates from everyone so keep them coming if you are able to find a minute!


----------



## almac

Rubymom said:


> Hi all I am quickly posting before Ruby wakes up but will post pictures later. The pick-up went well, she did really well in the car and is just as gorgeous as I thought she would be (and as her litter mates and Beechwood puppies are in general). She is doing great and quick synopsis of Ruby:
> Ruby likes:
> walking but only if she can carry her leash in her mouth or will not budge
> peeing in the house after walking for 40 minutes
> walking around outside and enjoying the neighborhood at 12:00am, 2:00am and 4:00am
> being adorable and entertaining
> Ruby dislikes:
> sleeping
> Unfortunately Ruby has only slept for a few hours at a time since she's been home which has not affected her happiness one bit but has compromised her mother's happiness slightly. She seems to be a great puppy, smart and strong willed and I am thrilled to have her home. Any suggestions on the sleeping at night thing? I'm thinking it was her first night and everything was so new and strange for her. The problem is that she cried in her crate so I would take her out to pee and after that she wasn't able to settle.
> Anyway, I am so happy to have her home, well worth the wait. Love hearing the updates from everyone so keep them coming if you are able to find a minute!


Glad to hear the pick-up went well. I can't wait to see pictures! It takes a couple of days for them to settle down. We let Parker sleep in the bed with us the first night, cause it was the hardest. After that, he has slept in his crate next to our bed. The following nights, he has only woken up once at around 3am or 5am, then goes right back to sleep for a while. He also peed in the house 15 times the first day, but after that has only been once, twice, or none at all. So, I agree that Ruby's just thrown off for the first day or two. Just make sure when you do take her out at night, it's not for playing. :no: Go outside, give her about 10 minutes to do her business, then right back to bed.

Parker does the same thing with his leash!!  We have tried spraying it with Bitter Apple and that hasn't worked so far. The lady in the pet store said to soak the end in vinegar, so I may try that next. I guess it's a bad habit.  We have also decided Parker can be a bit strong-willed, as he'll sit there and not move when he doesn't want to. No amount of coaxing will get him to move... I think we'll be in for some heavy-duty training sessions! :uhoh:

It is frustrating the first couple of days. Don't worry, I know I felt like that. Even after Parker came home, I was thinking, "what did I get myself into?" But as each day goes by, it gets easier and he's learning fast. I keep thinking it's so much faster to train a dog than a child, so I'm thankful for that!!!  In just a couple of weeks (I hope) the puppies will be housetrained and everything seems brighter when you get a full nights sleep again. They sure are fun and adorable when they're not peeing or pooping in the house or chewing your hands or furniture....


----------



## Rubymom

Thanks Lindy, I meant to tell you your family is gorgeous, Parker fits right in with the blond hair. Deb told me that Sandy carries her leash in her mouth and always has so it must be genetic, I know it's a bad habit but it makes me laugh to see this little tiny puppy carry her leash and waddling around as if she owns the world. I also know that Ruby will settle in, I just felt bad for her being away from littermates and everything she knows ,but we will get into a routine that I'm sure will include more than a few hours sleep. It helps to hear other experiences especially as the litters seem to have similar personality traits. All in all it's wonderful to have a puppy in the house again.


----------



## trinityquinn

*The Sleeping Bug*

Well Fionna is definately a sleeper~!!! Which is fantastic and a blessing!!! I put her upstairs tonight at 9am and she will sleep till at least 7am...during the day she runs around like crazy and then loves to get in her house and take a nap!!! I am fairly firm with the crate....I take up her water at 6pm and bring her out for several piddles after that so I cen be fairly certain that the few times she has squacked that i say shh sshhh or No No and she will quiet back down. 
Fionna looks just like Parker~! She was 10.5 lbs on the 9th of the Month and now she is 12.5 yesterday so she has had a big spurt---we are still giving her 2/3cup 3 times a day with yogurt...
Anyways Im going to join her upstairs as I am too exhausted!!! I will post some pictures tomorrow  Looking forward to weekend updates!


----------



## DCGolden

:wavey: Hey All!

So glad to hear Ruby-Tuesday is home!!!!  Not to worry she will settle in just fine. The first few days are the most difficult! Cheddar goes to bed around 11pm and still wakes us up at 5am on the dot each morning for pee. I have not tried taking the h20 up at night so I think I'm going to start that today. She does love her crate and doesn't whine much at all in it as long as she has something to do...like chew on "Dina the Duck" and has one of Mommy's old shirts in there that she cuddles with...She also shows signs of stubberness and has also began playing the..."Look what I got and you can't catch me" game... 

Cheddar was only 7.9lbs when we brought her home...Today she is 10 wks old...so in just 2 wks home she's gained over 5 pounds! Yesterday she went off the wet food/yogurt by refusing to eat...when we tried it just plain and dry she gobbled it up!

Anyway-love all the photos! Glad to hear everyone is doing fine! 

DC

ps. if it ever stops raining in CT I will take more pictures! Potty at 5am in the rain is soooooooooooo much fun!


----------



## Ljilly28

Are those white kitties under the table with Fletcher walking by? He is a tiny little guy, and so cute.


----------



## Catalina

Ljilly-Yup. We have two ragdoll cats who are adjusting to Fletcher nicely. Fletcher isn't as tiny as he looks in that picture though. He weighed about 12.5 pounds a week ago but, since our cats are almost 14 pounds each, he just looks small in comparison. We've let his collar out already!

We had a good/bad night last night. He got up at 2AM and 5AM (the not so good part) but went back to sleep until 8:30 (the good part). He's full of energy this morning but we're expecting that he'll crash pretty soon for a nap. He's got his schedule just like a baby. 

We haven't been encouraging him to do the steps but this morning he followed me upstairs. I think that may make our lives just a little more difficult. Maybe we'll move some gates around. He's been handling the steps to the back yard well for awhile but somehow the stairs to the second floor have been a little more than he wanted to handle. It's been a great place of refuge for the cats when the play gets a little too intense. I guess they'll have to take to the top levels of the perch. 

Glad to hear all those other puppies are doing well. Lindy, you have a beautiful little family! They must just love Parker! Everyone keep those updates coming!


----------



## trinityquinn

Fionna is such a lazy bum!!! In reviewing my pictures I see that I have more pictures of her sleeping than anything else..... But then again---look at her Big Brother Finnegan!!! 

DC- I would definately take up the water after the last meal----Fionna snuck out of her area and drank some at 730pm the first night home and that was the only night that I had to wake up with her and take her out in the middle of the night...

Hopefully the kids will provide us a relaxing Sunday  Have fun!!


----------



## Catalina

I think we'll all be picking the water up earlier tonight! Fionna is such a good girl!


----------



## Mileysmom

Thanks for all the pictures! Definately something great to look at....you can see the different personalities too! Sounds like all the families, kids & cats are doing just as well...Great to hear!


----------



## Rubymom

Ok, we are finally getting into a routine. Ruby slept from 10:30 until 4:30am last night. Yay! now if only I could stop turning the light on and checking on her every 20 minutes we both may get some sleep. She is doing great, eats like a horse (she was 14 pounds when we went to the vet), plays like a maniac and is very good natured. Housetraining is going well, only 1 accident yesterday and none so far today, of course going out 177 times a day helps. I definately need to start a puppy training class as Ruby has very definite ideas about what she will and won't do and I am in big trouble once she gets to big to pick up.
Hope everyone else is still having fun and doing well!


----------



## Rubymom

Not sure if this worked


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubymom...she a good looking gal! Miley can be very stubborn....if we are walking & she wants to go another way so just stops...& I tug on the lease...and she looks just like a donkey putting her feet into the ground...She is very good natured but once in a while she tests me...I wont give you the statistics but...I am ahead of her, so far!!!! Puppy class does help...sorta like comfort in large numbers!


----------



## kwhit

trinityquinn said:


> I put her upstairs tonight at 9am and she will sleep till at least 7am...I take up her water at 6pm and bring her out for several piddles after that


Wow...I can't imagine not giving a puppy any water for over 12 hours. I've never with held water, (only while my pups were in their crates at night). In a later post you said she snuck some water at 7:30. She was obviously thirsty, why should she have to sneak something her body needs/wants? I guess everyone "housebreaks" their pups differently, but this just seems extreme to me. All of mine have always had water available at all times.


----------



## trinityquinn

Well I have read in many many books and articles to take the water up after the last meal----I personally think I started this because I have always had an older dog while puppy training and when the older dog drinks then the little one drinks....

She certainly isnt dehydrated or running to the bowl when she gets up in the AM---perhaps because she drinks a ton during the mid-day...

It works for us  Fionna sends her love to the Beechwood Babies  !!!


----------



## Rubymom

Good morning, Hope all is going well in puppyland for everyone. Ruby had a good night, slept from 10:30 until 4:00 and I actually slept a little as well! Mileysmom, she is definitely testing limits and hopefully will prevail but will start puppy school as soon as she has her last shots. 
To add to the waer discussion, my vet actually recommended taking up the water after 6:30pmish, while training, and if she seemed thirsty to give her an ice cube (which she searches for long after it is melted!). I agree different things work for different people but thought it was interesting that the vet suggested this as well. Have a good day and updates please.


----------



## DCGolden

Glad to see everyone is doing so well...I too was concerned about bringing the water up so early-but it makes sense and she really doesn't seem to miss it...the good news is that taking it up has certainly decreased the pee-pee issues! So thank-you Trin! We go to bed a little bit later than everybody else- I take it up around 8pm and when she wakes up at 5am each morning I put it back down. Prior to this she would drink-drink-drink...look at me and squat!:no:

Didn't get the bell yet///saw the bell at Pet-co but didn't want to pay 20 bucks for something I know I can make myself...that's an extra 20 bucks worth of puppy treats and toys for baby! So I have to get to the craft store.

The BIG news of the day is that we started Puppy Kindergarden last night! There are a lot puppies and masters in our class...about 15? The teacher even commented on how many there were. If any of you remember...Cheddar was originally names "Bella"-but after going up to Beechwoods the first time and falling in love with her, on the way home we decided that that name didn't fit...and we thought that it had become a bit too popular...we were right! out of the 15 puppies-4 were named Bella! So we're glad we went with Cheddar! She ( of course ) was the hit of the class! (Although that might just be in my head) This class was more a meet and greet, puppy social, fill out forms, learn about different training aids type of thing...we were introduced to the clicker and taught how to use it, so that is our homework for the next 2 weeks (no class on Memorial day) we are also suppose to take her to 6 new places (3 per weeks) That shouldn't be to difficult seeing as she goes everywhere with us...: and we have to read the manual that we received. She was VERY well behaved! We sat next to "Bella" the golden and Eli the siberian something...not husky. Thank God we were not next to Heidi the poodle because she was not a good girl AT ALL!
Okay...pretty long winded this a.m.  but Cheddar is sleeping so I have no one to talk too ....Hope all is well with everyone! Keep those photo's coming that's the best! ...I think it REALLY may have stopped raining...so I'll take more soon.


----------



## Solas Goldens

Sounds Like you have done your research. Good Luck on your new pup!


----------



## trinityquinn

Yeah the water does help----just think would you give a 3 year old a big glass of water before bed and then say "Hold It"...??? 

Fionna is turning into a little spitfire and loves to play rough with Finnegan. Im certain that either wanted to hurt another it would have been done by now, but its still wild to watch sometimes.....For a little girl---she certainly thinks she is BIG!!! Certainly Fearless.......

Anyways  Hope all is well with everyone---I know we are all looking forward to the three day weekend! I sure am!!  LOVE TO ALL!


----------



## kwhit

trinityquinn said:


> Yeah the water does help----just think would you give a 3 year old a big glass of water before bed and then say "Hold It"...???


Yes, I would give a 3 yr. old a glass of water before bed if they were thirsty. In fact, I don't ever remember turning my kids down if they asked for water, even if it was while they were already in bed trying to go to sleep. I couldn't imagine sending a child to bed thirsty. The difference is, a child can ask for water, a puppy can't. You train your way and I'll stick with my way. Not saying either is correct or not, we just have different ways of dealing with things.


----------



## Maggies mom

With all the foster pups I have had over the years and now, I have always taken the water up by 8pm, there were never any issues by doing so....


----------



## Mileysmom

Hmm....maybe this water issue should be a Poll Question or put on the Main Discussion section on the GRF not necessarilly on the Beechwood Golden thread before it takes away from the focus of our common goal....I prefer to hear how these new pups are progressing seeing how we have been anticipating their birth, being placed in their new homes, and their first year. I think everyone is trying very hard to make the right decisions as this is a major change in anyone's life style.


----------



## Rubymom

Hi all, I wanted to post some questions I have about my tiny terrorist Ruby and was hoping to get advice from my Beechwood "family". Ruby is doing great but have a few areas I don't know what to do. Ruby doesn't walk when we are outside, she dive bombs and eats dirt, grass, rocks, sticks ect. I know a certain amount of doing that is normal but she is pretty obsessive. I have a harness so I'm not pulling on her neck but spend the entire time pulling her and saying no. I have tried replacing with chew toys, positive reinforcement, redirecting to no avail. The other question is Ruby doesn't seem to want to sleep at all. She is up and ready to roll at 5:00am. I am up on weekdays at that time so it's fine but am I setting us up to never sleep past 5:00am. Sorry to be neurotic but don't want to set Ruby up to be a dirt eating, non-sleeping doggy! Have a good day,


----------



## trinityquinn

Mileysmom----I totally agree----I have no interest in continuing the water discussion. Clearly the additional comments are meant to spark further discussion and conflict of which I am not interested in. 

Shall we take this opportunity to also branch off into a new venue as Lindy had suggested awhile back----I think it was important that we counted down together and perhaps we can continue somewhere else.......???? What do we think??? Many are on FB already...???


----------



## trinityquinn

RubyMom- Fionna is also the eater of all things!! Rocks, Dirt, Hunks of Grass....Are you doing the crate??? Fionna actually likes her house (as I call it) and goes in there with no questions asked.....she will also quiet down if I give a firm no if she is fussy----that is the way Ive been getting some sleep at night----I bring her for enough piddles that I feel confident she doesnt have to go and then I stay firm. When you respond to their crying all the time, they quickly learn that if they just cry they can get out of the crate. 
I cant give any advice on the not sleeping part----Fionna is a very good sleeper!! I have been blessed in that way! 
Consistency is key at any age, the more predictable we can make their day, the easier it is....
Like Mileysmom said, it is a learning experience and I agree that you strive to do the best you can at all times  Good Luck!!!


----------



## Mileysmom

Trinityquinn...Thank you...I kind of like things the way they are, honestly...We have had a lot of good info shared since DCGolden started this in January. I am not on FB and did not grow up with computers so it is a little harder for me not knowing how to do alot of the things "younger" people know how to do. I think it would be up to DCGolden since she started it and maybe the people who are on FB now could continue both here and there??? A lot of people have viewed this site also...Just my opinion...
Ruby Tuesday is just the same as the rest of us!!! Dirt, shingles off the shed, digging to China in the back yard, chewing most of the shrubs in my back yard (the flowering ones, of course) and sticks. Just be careful of the wild mushrooms in your yard that are coming up soon. Miley got into them last year (I guess goldens like them for some reason...or ours do) and she got real sick with the runs & started drooling at the mouth...I had to call the emergency on call vet & she gave me some advise & eventually all was good but it gave me one good scare that I will remember for some time to come. The small rocks she tries to eat while we are walking I get out of her mouth. Also.....I put a beach towel over the top of the crate & let it drape 1/2 down the sides & that seems to calm them also...Almost like covering a bird cage at nite...
Fiona sounds like she is doing real good, too. Love the shots with her big brother!!
So, how is Parker & Fletcher doing??? Cheddar is probably out in the back yard getting shots to send to Hollywood....you know how her mother can take things over the top!!! Have a good nite, ladies and thanks again!


----------



## DCGolden

*New Cheddar Photo's!*

Geez Miley'sMom...did you call it or what?


----------



## kwhit

trinityquinn said:


> I have no interest in continuing the water discussion. Clearly the additional comments are meant to spark further discussion and conflict of which I am not interested in.


Discussion, yes...conflict, absolutely not. I'm sorry you took my differing opinion to automatically equal conflict. Not my intent at all.


----------



## mm03gn

Oh my goodness, Cheddar is absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!! She just looks like a little ball of love...you must be enjoying her so much


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden.....I just had that feeling.......Plymouth Rock Studios will be coming to Plymouth, Ma. very soon.....Pics might be great for a future movie! Oh, I like pic # 6 and #8 the best but all are great...How's piddles doing???!


----------



## DCGolden

kwhit said:


> Discussion, yes...conflict, absolutely not. I'm sorry you took my differing opinion to automatically equal conflict. Not my intent at all.


Seriously...? Did you really think you would not cause conflict by accusing us of intentionally trying to dehydrate our dogs? Have you even read this thread? Do you have any clue about the time, dedication and preparation that everyone in here has put into searching out the perfect breeder, reading up on training our puppies, learning through this site and many others...about raising our pups? I am wondering how it is even possible that you could think you would not get jumped on by making such a comment :doh:


----------



## DCGolden

Rubymom said:


> Hi all, I wanted to post some questions I have about my tiny terrorist Ruby and was hoping to get advice from my Beechwood "family". Ruby is doing great but have a few areas I don't know what to do. Ruby doesn't walk when we are outside, she dive bombs and eats dirt, grass, rocks, sticks ect. I know a certain amount of doing that is normal but she is pretty obsessive. I have a harness so I'm not pulling on her neck but spend the entire time pulling her and saying no. I have tried replacing with chew toys, positive reinforcement, redirecting to no avail. The other question is Ruby doesn't seem to want to sleep at all. She is up and ready to roll at 5:00am. I am up on weekdays at that time so it's fine but am I setting us up to never sleep past 5:00am. Sorry to be neurotic but don't want to set Ruby up to be a dirt eating, non-sleeping doggy! Have a good day,


Okay Rubymom...relax...:bowl: Do you have a Puppy Kindergarden in the area??? Ruby and Cheddar are from the same litter and it sounds as if they are twins! I have had all of these problems with Cheddar..dive bombing...tearing the grass out by the roots, eating mounds of dirt as quickly as she can...I only took that one class this past Monday and I have put a stop to all of that with the clicker! Now she follows me around like a little angel! We start first thing in the morning (she actually slept until 6:44am today) usually it is 5am...I carry her right outside-leash,clicker and treats. I say "Quickly" she pee's I click and give her a treat. Then I say.."Do It"...45 times and she poops...I click and give her a treat. Make a big deal about it, let her off the leash and play ball. Once in a while she dives into a bush or plant or finds a spot that is dig worthy and goes to town. When she does that I go pick her up, bring her to another area of the yard and say "focus" (i don't know if that helps...but it helps me) and then we play a click and treat game. Today I had her sitting and staying! Really...I think you should look into how to use the clicker...it's awesome!
As for the peeing in the house...It's pretty much non exsistant unless I don't pay attention. Hope this helps! really....go to kindergarden! and read up on the clicker!!!! I also have some items out in my yard too...not sure if you're interested in that but I have a see-saw, a 2x4x8 and a ladder. We play on these items often and that also seems to curb the dirt diving and grass pulling...


----------



## Rubymom

Thanks for the input, definitely starting puppy classes after she has her shots next week. I will also try the clicker training. I think that part of it is that I am not very firm (funny how I can be very tough professionally but not at all when it comes to my "furry child" so I absolutely feed into it, I know that Ruby is not the one with issues she just reacts to her neurotic mother:yuck:. It sounds as if Cheddar and Fionna are doing great and Cheddar obviously has a shining career ahead as a movie star. Ok, need to hear updates on Fletcher and Parker. 
Again, I really do appreciate the input and will try all the things suggested and I am sure Ruby will respond as I relax a little and start puppy classes. I hope we can continue this thread in the positive, helpful and caring manner that it has been since the start. Have a good day and stay cool in this heat!


----------



## DCGolden

Good to hear it Rubysmom! Thats too funny about your occupation vs. Ruby training...I was a Correction Officer for 20 years so I know how you feel. I really just want to let her do whatever the heck she wants...jump around- play- go crazy...but I also know the result of allowing her this as a puppy..so I try to be the stearn leader that I am...and it takes a lot of patience... as you know! Just hang in there! You're about 1 week behind everyone and 2 behind me. That may not sound like a lot in people terms but it's night and day with them!

As for continuing this thread...I don't want to exclude anyone thats not on FB...and I learn from you guys as well as other people and threads. When a thread has gone on as long as this one has it's not really a thread anymore, but a home for us all to come to...Trinityquinn if I were you I would be equally miffed! and would probably not have been so nice...so I would understand if I only see you over in FB zone. But I do enjoy your input and look forward to watching everybody grow here on GRF...so I hope we can keep it together!

DC


----------



## Catalina

So sorry I haven't been sharing experiences lately. I used to get on the forum during lunch at work and maybe again in the evening. Lunchtime is now completely Fletcher time - romping, feeding, puddles and piles - so I'm failing you all there. Once I get home I can't seem to get up to the computer room but I'll be making a better effort. Just want you to know that Fletcher also looks at any time outside as a time to snag moss, grass, sticks, stones, etc. I'm looking forward to puppy kindergarten (starting June 1) to give me some help. Sounds like you're getting a lot of assistance, DC.

We're really settling into a routine now. Fletcher doesn't seem to mind the crate at all and goes in very willingly. He'll even go in while I'm home just to lie down for awhile. He eats VERY well as Deb assured me he would. We weighed him this morning and it looks like he's gained over 5 pounds already. The days of small children are just a fond memory for us now but our family room looks a lot like those days -toys everywhere. He and the cats play just like puppies. I try to rescue them but they just come back for more - no hissing or scratching ever. Like all Beechwood puppies, he's showing signs of being quite smart and, of course, he's cute as a button.
I'll be glad to continue on this thread or wherever. I really don't want to lose touch though!


----------



## almac

Hi again girls! I too am consumed with "puppy-time" and my "computer-time" has decreased drastically!!! Parker is doing well - having ALL the same issues as everyone else. One of the reasons I can't get on here is because if I turn my back for one minute while he's awake he's either a)nipping/chasing the kids, b)chasing/eating the cat, or c)peeing or pooping in the house. :doh: I love him to pieces tho!! 

The only time he has an accident is if I'm not watching him and taking him out every 30 minutes. Should he be able to go longer? I'm so paranoid!  He doesn't tell us he has to go outside, even though we've been working on the bell training. (Oh, DC, I made our bell. I bought some ribbon and 2 craft bells - it cost a whopping $3!) Any of you have any advice??

One of my biggest issues is just like Ruby - eating the grass, woodchips, bugs, etc. Parker is also VERY stubborn and plants his rear end on the ground and won't budge if he finds something he wants to eat or doesn't want to go where I do. He also holds his leash in his mouth and tries to direct me where to go. The only thing I can do at this point is to pick him up and physically move him. That won't last long though, as he's getting big. I guess I need to look into the clicker training. I was also going to wait until 12 weeks to start puppy school, as that's what the teacher said. The next class starts mid-June, so I thought that'd be perfect.

As to the cat, I'm not sure what to do. Maybe Nancy - you can help me out with this??? Parker likes to sneak up as slow as he can to Simon (who, bless his soul, is amazingly completely unafraid of Parker) and then jump on him and grab tufts of fur. Of course, then Simon runs and Parker chases. But Simon will just keep coming back for more. I don't know if I should be intervening or let them work it out? At this point, I supervise all interactions and try to prevent Parker from chasing. 

Despite all that, we are LOVING him!!! He is so adorable (if I do say so myself ) and really a sweetheart. He goes everywhere with us and loves to meet new people. We went to a playground today and he met a BUNCH of kids and even an old man that looked like Santa Claus!! :

It's completely up to everyone else where you want to go or if you just want to continue here. My suggestion before wasn't to move to another site, but just start a new thread in the puppy section. I'll follow wherever anyone else is - we're "family" now!!!! :smooch:

(Oh, by the way, we take up water between 7pm and 8pm also - really has helped with the sleeping at night. I stop drinking water before I go to bed too - I hate those middle of the night trips to potty!)


----------



## Mileysmom

Almac...WOW! Parker is really growing fast! Thanks for the great pics, too. I know you were asking Nancy (my name also,that's why I use Mileysmom) but I think if I didnt have my older cat ..who I put down end of March...I think my 6yr old cat would have gotten along quicker with Miley. Little by little they are getting to the point of sniffing each other without the fear of being attacked by a claw or huge paw! And you do have to watch them every minute...plus you have 2 beautiful children to take care of....Phew....Your doing a great job!


----------



## Catalina

I agree, Lindy! We're pretty exhausted with the puppy and the cats at times. I can't imagine how busy you must be with your children and the animals! 
It sounds like our experiences with the puppy and the cats really aren't too different from yours. Quite often the puppy and the two cats will all walk around together and hang out but when Fletcher is in his playful stage it's not unusual for him to climb right on top of them (usually the sealpoint, Rossi) and play as if they were his litter mates. Rossi makes very little effort to get away. I watch carefully and take Fletcher away if I think he's getting too agressive. Instead of running away, Rossi just comes back for more! I see no sign that Rossi is uncomfortable. Tini does a better job of avoiding the situation but is always hanging around. I'm not sure that I'm doing the right thing but the two cats play pretty rough together and seem to enjoy it. If there was any sign that the cats minded the play I'd be much more eager to break it up. I never hear a spit and they've never scratched him. I know ragdolls don't have a lot of defensive instinct but I hope we'd know if they were unhappy. We don't have much chasing at all right now. They really show signs of being great friends in the future if everyone survives the puppyhood! If you come up with any solutions, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## DCGolden

OMG Almac...Love the photo's!!!! Especially the one of Parker and your daughter at the end! What a great shot!!! :roflmao:

I have no advice for the Kitty issues...very allergic ....very, very, very allergic to cats! :yuck: I have had some very close friends for 20 or more years that I have never even seen the inside of their home because of cats. It's always been very strange...some cats I'm fine with-others I have been hospitalized over ( for real ) Too bad too because I love Kitty cats!!!! oh well... sounds like all of you are doing what you can....

I had questions about attending Puppy class so soon as well because they pups can't get their rabies shot until 12 weeks and the class required it? But the info on the web-site initially said that class was for puppies ages 10wks-5months. So I first asked the Vet who said it was fine as long as I only had her in supervised Kindergarden and NOT at some random social or puppy park. His theory was that all of them required shots to be there w/ the exception of puppies too young, and I am in complete control all the time. Then I called the Kindergarden place ( My Dogs Place-Mystic, CT ) and explained...they said the same thing....So off I went! 

I have to also point out ( as I read back ) that the 2x4x8, ladder and see-saw are very low to the ground. See-saw is put up on a 4x4 block and the ladder and 2x4 are on the ground. I want to start her as young as possible getting use to these items for agility...knowing that I won't really be starting real agility for a couple of years...

ok...thats all for now! It is beautiful here in CT! Plans for the day are a bath for baby...and Cheddars first walk on the beach!!!

DC


----------



## Catalina

What a great day for a walk at the beach! I'm so envious!

My puppy kindergarten's policy on shots is that the puppies just need to be up to date. Rabies is not required for puppies under 6 months and, off the record, the trainer told us that she likes to give that shot as late as possible. My cat breeder warned us about the rabies vaccine as well. I trust my vet though and I'll follow her advice. The vet is comfortable with Fletcher starting puppy kindergarten any time now though he'll be starting on the day of his next shot. They will be on leash at all times as well.
I'm so happy! Fletcher's sleeping time at night seems to be stretching out. He goes to bed around 11 and wakes up now between 5 and 6AM when we get up anyway. If the alarm hasn't gone off yet, he goes right back into his crate and settles right down until we're ready to get up. Now we'll be on a weekend routine so we'll see how that goes. He's so good with the crate! 

Have a great holiday weekend everyone!


----------



## Rubymom

Nancy - How great that Fletcher is sleeping through the night and loving the kitties.
Lindy - Ruby needs to go out every 30-40 minutes as well if she is up and playing or we have an accident so you are not alone, hoping that will start to extend as her bladder gets bigger as I am sure you are. Have no advice on the cats other than animals usually work it out and it sounds as if they are doing that with a lot of supervision from you.
DC Golden - I have started clicker training but get the order a little confused when I am trying to re-direct from dive bombing into the dirt...the beach sounds wonderful, let us know if Cheddar goes swimming, I can't wait until I can take Ruby swimming.
We are still having a hard time with the sleeping. Up at 11:30, 3:00, 4:00 and then 5:00 for the day. I am hoping this gets better and it helped to remember we are a week or two behind having her at home (makes me feel less like a failure).
Anyway, everyone have a great holiday weekend! Love all the pictures and will take some of the tiny terrorist aka Ruby this weekend


----------



## Catalina

Dana - So sorry you're getting up so much at night. Last weekend, Fletcher was still getting up at least once during the night. Remember, Fletcher and Cheddar are a week older than Ruby too. I'm sure that bladder capacity grows in that time. The only advice I can give you is not to get up with her the minute you hear her move in her cage. I had that tendency with Fletcher but find that he just has to change positions during the night and doesn't necessarily have to go out. I've learned to wait for that little whine. I hope that helps you. You've got to be TIRED! Good luck! I hope you can get some sleep this weekend! It sure helps to have that patience when they get into that active puppy mode.


----------



## almac

Ok, I've got some pictures from today! Enjoy...

Pic #1: Taking a break at the park
Pic #2: Parker's new best dog friend - my in-laws' Bichon Frise, "Mac"
Pic #3: They won't be the same size for long!
Pic #4: 1st bath - "Oh, the humanity..."
Pic #5: "I feel humiliated."
Pic #6: Open wide!
Pic #7: So handsome now!

Tomorrow we're headed to the lake. I don't know if Parker will be going swimming or if it'll be too cold. Should get some good pics, though I hope!


----------



## sandy26

I met alot of you at the puppy party and just want to say I am enjoying all the updates of the puppy pictures. I miss seeing them, as I was always at Deb's usually twice a week visiting my sweet Flame. It sounds like everyone is doing well. 
Keep posting pictures!!!
Thanks...Sandy (Flame's Mom  )


----------



## Mileysmom

:wavey: WOW!!! Did every one leave town or was it something I said???????!! Happy Memorial Day and Thank You to every person in the Service past & present....:thanks:


----------



## Mileysmom

Welcome sandy26! Without your beautiful Flame we would not have all these beautiful pups....mine included!! Glad you joined and I bet its nice to have Flame home...


----------



## DCGolden

:welcome: Hi Sandy...welcome to our little Beechwoods home! Some of us wouldn't be here if it wasn't for you and Flame! Myself included! I have to tell you that Cheddar is so darn smart that she amazes me every day! :

I am also amazed at this clicker training...she catches on so quickly!!!!! and her ability to retain it is just incredible! It's not like I get her to do something and then she forgets 3 days later...we go back and forth...she sits, stay's (we're working on mastering that)comes,fetches-releases and sits... does paw, lays down, "walks the plank" (the 2x4) follows me over the see-saw (although she does like chewing the see-saw best) and today what really really really got me was a hand exercise we did. Touching her nose to my hand from 5 inches 10 inches 15 inches...right to left then up and down, between the legs and by the end of the day 
following me in the yard with no verbal direction...all hand...by my side, stopping, sitting, staying....*A-MAZING!!!!! 11 weeks?????*

Thats all for now folks! 

DC & the incredibly smart baby


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden.....THAT really is amazing! It does make a big difference when you can just focus on training the pup with not a lot of "other" things in life that have to be dealt with...and being on in age.......Maybe you have just found another new occupation??
You are doing a great job and a lot of it is because of this thread...asking questions, countdown, getting your house in order & having a prepared plan just for little Cheddar. And, the support of ALL of us makes a huge difference. I was on the "why is my dog doing this?" section because Miley is pulling & jumping too much lately & have read & gotten a lot of great tips & they are working as long as I stay consistant with it...key words for me...
Anyways......thought you & Cheddar snuck out to the Red Sox game the other nite when it was Conn. Night???:gotme: I Looked but I couldnt find you in the stands! So, what is the next thing you are going to teach cheddar...sounds like show potential to me!:--pipe:


----------



## Catalina

Welcome Sandy! We love our little Flame puppy! We'll keep those pictures coming.

Diane, I need to get my hands on a clicker. So far, Fletcher is the low achieving brother by comparison but we see signs of him being quite smart too. You make me very anxious for the beginning of our puppy kindergarten (a week from today). 

I do have a little issue that concerns me though. When we go out in the yard he ends up on a leash even though it's all fenced in because the first thing he does is to grab a handful of moss, grass, mulch, or whatever else he get. I'd love to let him run around out there while we're with him but I'm a little worried that some of that might be harmful to him. Am I being over cautious? Certainly our other dogs have been able to run anywhere in the yard but I don't remember them having such an obsession with pulling up the moss. He's just to little to have a stomach upset!

Hope everyone has a good Memorial Day!


----------



## Rubymom

Hi all, hope you are having a great long weekend. We have been busy keeping Ruby occupied! Gone are the days of waking up late, having brunch out, doing some shopping. I have started the clicker training with Ruby as well (thanks DC Golden) and it has made a big difference, she is by no means as advanced as Cheddar but it has been great. She still eats dirt, grass and rocks when we walk but much, much less, and she responds now to my commands when paired with the clicker and treat, we are working on "drop it" and are about 50% there. Catalina that might help Fletcher as well and let you let him run around a bit without ingesting every bit of fauna outside. I had the same issue and a few days with the clicker has certainly helped. I of course have another question, does anyone else's puppy have about an hour at the same time every day where they turned into the Tasmanian devil.:--devil: Every night at around 6:30pm Ruby goes into puppy spazz where she runs and bites and flips...Debra said it was normal for this to happen but it's so much crazier than how she is most of the day, it as if she is possessed. didn't know is anyone else had this experience and if so if there is a way of calming them.


----------



## almac

Ok, it sounds like we need a clicker! Where does one find one of those???? We have been working with Parker on sit, down, and come. He understands sit, but doesn't do it consistently. I think I need to read more on how to use a clicker...

Nancy - We have the same problem with Parker. We don't have moss, but he eats the grass, plants, bugs, and wood chips if he is not on leash. Even on leash. It's frustrating. We've been trying to teach him "drop it" and "leave it" but he is NOT getting it (or is just stubborn!!). Maybe the clicker training would help us. It's worth a try right?

Dana - Yep - we call it the "puppy crazies". He goes wild every night - usually around 7pm here. I guess it's their last burst to get all their energy out before they go to bed?? My kids actually do it too - so I've got 2 preschoolers and a puppy running around like banshees!! They get each other all wound up. We let them play for a while, but then we have to separate them and let them all calm down.

How is everyone else doing with housetraining?? When can we expect Parker to start telling us when he needs to go outside? He still has accidents - even after we just took him out. Like last night, we took him out and then he peed in the house about 1/2 hour later.


----------



## DCGolden

i'm telling you girls! The clicker is where it's at! BUT! Make sure you are doing it right!!!!! Please don't just go out and get a clicker....remember that i am a bit different from all of you in that *you all* actually have a life? I am retired and work when i want...so the dedication I have towards training Cheddar to do these things is going to be a little different than yours. Just don't expect the same results as I doubt any of you have the time I have....when I say "by the end of the day" I actually mean that I spent the entire day... from 5am to 8pm working with her... 1 on 1...just me and her. All of you have kids and jobs...and life....I have Cheddar...:wave:

But seriously MileysMom...this puppy is unbelievable...took her to puppy social on Sat. and showed off her skills...the instuctors were even impressed! 

gotta go for now- we've had a long long day...baby is passed out at my feet! Met lots of new people today! Went to Uncle Ricky's and played Volleyball...saw a real fire for the first time and pooped twice on the court! such a good girl that goes potty outside!!!! She had like 25 people cheering her on!
Lots a love DC and Cheddar


----------



## Ljilly28

I'm so glad you are clicker training with your Beechwood pups. It gives them such a joyful attitude towards learning. . . Thanks for keeping this thread going; it's a cheery and awesome part of the forum.


----------



## Rubymom

Hi all, hope everyone had a good weekend and is ready to start the week. DC Golden you are so right about the clicker training, it is working great, the first day I was doing it backwards and clicking to get her attention when she was doing something wrong but watched a video online and realized it's the opposite and it really does help with the walking and commands. The only problem is I keep losing the clicker so went to Petco and bought a dozen. I don't have as much time to train but DC Golden it's great to realize that no matter how much time you have if youu start doing some training exercises with them they are old enough to start learning. thanks for setting the bar for the rest of us.
Lindy- Ruby still has a few accidents every couple days -it seems to be at night when she is running around like crazy, drinking water and little overtired. The past few nights I have been taking her out every 25-30 minutes (during the day it's every 1 to 1 1/2 hours) and we haven't had any accidents. She has started going to the door when she needs to go out but only if she is playing close enough to the front door so we also keep her play space after dinner towards the front of the house. So glad to hear Parkr gets the "crazies" as well as I thought Ruby was possessed. I don't know how you do it with 2 little kiddos as well!
Hope everyone has a good Tuesday!


----------



## Mileysmom

Ljilly28..I would like your opinion...would a clicker work on Miley? Went to obediency classes...treat rewards & it does work but lately...with me not always being very strict..she has started to take back the alpha role ie, pulling, jumping & when running loose is not coming back when called at times.:doh: Dont want this to continue:no:...the treat is being taken for granted. Am going to try gentle leader but wonder if the clicker would correct the problem or is that something that works right from the beginning when they are small? Thanks!
:curtain: DCGolden...I really am serious about the show potential...it might be something that you & Cheddar could really get into. I am so very happy for you that everything is working out and timing is everything..


----------



## tippykayak

The clicker, if you really work on your timing, is a magical thing. It can work pretty quickly with many dogs.


----------



## DCGolden

BTW.....Cheddar also gets The Zoomies every night between 7 and 8!
:hyper:

It just happends and it doesn't matter how much we play during the day or not...when that clock strikes 7pm.... BAM!!! she's crazy :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:
It lasts for about a 1/2 hour and then it's all over....

We never did make it to the beach the other night-so hopefully we will get there today! I really want some good Puppy beach photo's at the beach...!


----------



## Ljilly28

The clicker is incredibly useful&fun for proactively teaching, but I must say I am a bit strict with older pups for a while as far as behaviour and 'tude issues go. It creates sucha strong bond and makes dogs thrilled and confident learners to use positive methods- and I do 95 % of the time.

For some things though, I do say "no"or "hey" in a serious tone, though I try hard to set up situations so those behaviors don't happen. I'll go to the mat over "leave it" which around here is "no GrOSS". No bite, trash, counter jumping, humping,jumping, or being in the front seat of the car. 

I think it is mostly about timing, and getting feedback to the pup immediately. I have never owned a golden who didnt want to please, but in order to communicate effectively with the pup, whatever the method, it helps if you pick up on body lingo and respond right before something happens or as it happens, rather than after. 

There's a whole recent thread on recall; I'll try to find it.

Here's a thread with good recall thoughts:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=57759


----------



## Mileysmom

Ljilly28...Thank you very much for all the info. You always explain things very well & offer great advise...glad to see you back on today. I am going to get the clicker plus go on the recall site you suggested to learn how to do it the right way. I did buy the Gentle Leader & didnt put it on the right way the 1st time & it was like breaking a stallion.....have you ever tried one of those? I also read to put it on her for about a minute each day followed by rewarding with treats the 1st week to get her used to wearing it but I dont like the look of a dog with it on but if it helps to stop the jumping & pulling I will try that also. Yep, new rules this week...I AM THE ALPHA DOG!!...:samurail: Thanks also tippykayak for your input..sounds like you have alot of experience with the clicker yourself.


----------



## Ljilly28

This is only my opinion, but it is really important to me to work hard with pups on hand targeting(I can explain that to you but you might know it already)& then heel so that the goldies will walk on a loose leash (and heel off leash too )in flat collars. 

The reason is, I want them to understand the difference between their free time( they get an hour or two to bound around the woods or beach every day) and more formal time. To me it is like teaching kids table manners.

I totally get that not everyone puts so much emphasis on this, but for years I took my goldens to teach English class in private school, and would walk with them across campus with arms full of books/exams etc. It is a real pleasure to have a dog who walks with you like your best friend and doesnt pull.

My problem with the gentle leader/prong collar is twofold: I want to be able to just go anywhere with the dogs and not need specialized equipment,and I want the ability to walk nicely to be in their minds; and two I dont want them to , from their viewpoints, to see walking well as coerced. i'd rather take the time to teach them it's rewarding to target a human plam with their noses. If they start off doing this, it is second nature to walk that way. It is fun to teach heel as long as the pup gets plenty of off leash playtime too.


----------



## tippykayak

I'm with Ljilly on teaching leash behavior. The special equipment can be helpful if there's a problem and you need to keep control in order to preserve safety and sanity, but the goal is always to replace equipment with a working relationship. The halter-style collars can bug the dogs, but they have the advantage of turning the head back towards the handler during a pull, which can help reestablish communication.

The prong isn't really a humane tool, especially for a sweet goofball who just doesn't understand how to behave yet.

And I don't have huge experience with the clicker, but I've used it to help break down agility behavior into stages for Comet. For leash training, I use treats and a marker word (yes!) instead of the clicker. It's pretty darn similar. 

I think it's important to remember that good leash behavior is about working on the basics in controlled environments so your dog has rock solid habits and expectations before major distractions come into the picture.


----------



## Mileysmom

Ljilly28...I think I know what hand targeting means...Is it used when a sit, stay command where you open your hand almost to her nose & say "stay"?
I am in an area where a leash law is in effect but try to run her 3 times a week in a fenced yard...I play kick-ball with a soccer ball to get her moving & exercising. Have been letting her off leash lately on a bog but she will not come back when I call her & likes to walk in the ditches..not good but it is a very open space..and if she wont come to me, I run in the opposite direction of where she is running & she will come back to me (probably thinking I will leave her behind) but that's not my goal.Also when we walk on leash Miley very rarely walks...she trots and has since she was small..thus I allow her to go ahead of me and I powerwalk to keep up...which is good for me...but I will slow it down & keep her next to me. I think it releases energy she has built up during the day. She just looks so proud & seems to like it walking/troting (sp) like that.
tipppykayak...I am not too fond of the prong collar either but as you say it might be needed as a last resort just to get back control. I try to put myself in the dog's position...I wouldnt like a prong or leader on my neck or face but even the treat wont work when she is determined to do as she wants! Like most women, I guess! I know I need to socialize her much more but the jumping & pulling is very hard on my body, too. I guess I am just more frustrated with myself than the dog. I really try to do the right thing but I need to correct what I am doing wrong & then to just try & relax. Thanks to both of you for your help...it's reassuring to know that there are more experienced dog owners here to help me just as I try to help out my new friends with their new pups on stuff that I am really good at! Phew!! (very often the answers can be had thru the "new" people)


----------



## DCGolden

I totally agree w/ you MileysMom! All the added input sure helps! 

Cheddar had her first trip to the doggie store...she was a smash hit of course!  STILL...did not make it to the beach....ugh...we will go! soon I hope!

....Hand targeting...yes, thats what it's called! and Cheddar is really good at it! I'm not sure where to go from here but to keep working on what we already know...and wait for the next kindergarden class to show off her skills!

Hope all is well w/ everyone!
:heartbeat
DC & Cheddar


----------



## tippykayak

Mileysmom said:


> tipppykayak...I am not too fond of the prong collar either but as you say it might be needed as a last resort just to get back control. I try to put myself in the dog's position...I wouldnt like a prong or leader on my neck or face but even the treat wont work when she is determined to do as she wants! )


Well, if it were up to me, you wouldn't use a prong. I don't think it's a humane, ethical option, especially when front-attachment harnesses and halters exist.

And don't forget that getting her attention is about building habits, not about outbidding distractions with treats or equipment.


----------



## almac

Hey all! All of the info on training has been very interesting to read. I am researching about clicker training and am excited to see what the puppy kindergarten teacher has to say!

I forgot to post pictures of our first adventure to the lake! Parker thoroughly enjoyed himself and even went in the water a bit - even though it was only about 50 degrees!!! Brrr... He also made a new friend - my brother-in-law's Border Collie. They were so cute together!

Oh, and I would LOVE to see some more pictures of the other puppies.......


----------



## DCGolden

Ah............PARKER!!! So cute!


----------



## Mileysmom

Thanks for all the advise...I have quite a bit of info to start working on and I know it will help greatly...


----------



## Rubymom

Good morning, ok the success with the clicker didn't translate into yesterday. Ruby didn' respond to the clicker at all and her sole purpose in life was to put as much dirt, grass, rocks, cabinets andy anything she could reach into her mouth. I know she must be teething but is there any kind of bone can give her to chew on that won't upset her stomach and will be safe for her. Nylabones and chew toys only work for about 2 minutes. I know if she had something interesting to chew on it would help, and it might also help everyone else from losing their mind. Any suggestions?
Mileysmom - good luck with the training, it sounds as if Miley is very smart and will respond well so I'm sure any naughy behavior will be nipped in the bud with all the great suggestions.
Lindy - Parker is adorable, love seeing the pictures. I am going to try and post tonight more pictures of Ruby just need to wait until she's asleep as she will eat my computer if awake! Have a good day all!


----------



## DCGolden

lol...you're too funny Rubysmom...although you probably are serious about eating the computer...:doh:....

Let's recap about the whole potty/clicker thing shall we? :bowl: I'm hoping you can duplicate what I am doing and have a little more success. BTW//Cheddar is not good girl ALL the time! Just last night she ran around like a banchee at 11pm in the mud/rain...refused to potty and I had to take her off the leash because she would have hurt herself. But on most days (moment to moment) we are successful!

*Start tomorrow morning* when you know for sure she will need to potty. Bring her out on the leash, treats in the pocket w/ clicker in hand.Do not put the treats in a baggie as she will learn to focus on the sound of the baggie and not the task at hand. Use 1/2 a cherio or very very very small cut up pieces of meat the size of 1/2 cherio or even 1/4 the cherio. I use chicken. Begin with your word for pee-pee. Our word is "Quickly" the second her stream stops...click and treat "good girl goes quickly" over and over again.
Refocus....pick her up and cuddle...move her to an area of the yard that she poops in...just refocus her whatever way you can...and begin with your word for poop...ours is "Do It" Cheddar does have the most difficulty w/ the poopin on command but we can usualy get her to do it in the morning. When she does it..click...treat..."Good girl do it good girl do it!" Then *immediatly* let her off the leash and play. NOW...if within 5 or so minutes she does not produce and only seems interested in throwing herself into a bush or digging to china, swoop her up-bring her inside- and put her back in the crate. This is not a punishment but look at it as a refocusing. 5 minutes tops in the crate...go get her, bring her outside and do it all over again. Until she goes. This is what has worked for me in the morning because I know for sure that she should wants to go...and she does, but is just so over stimulated by grass-bugs-dirt-plants...~!

Another good game we played in the beginning was called ping pong. If you have someone to play it with this game really got her use to the idea of the clicker. Sit on the floor w/ someone else about 10 feet away from each other. each of you have some treats and a clicker. Call her, when she comes...click and treat. We did this about 50 times one night. (again...w/ very very very small pieces of treats) This really gets her use to the idea that when she does what Mommy wants...you get the idea.

Also look up that hand targeting thing...that really brought us to a new level. 

Good luck Rubysmom...I hope that helps :uhoh:......

Now I have a question....Cheddar has taken to watching T.V. and it is the cutest thing ever! I know I can take video w/ one of my camera's...and I need to figure out how to post a video because it is hysterical! She sits right in front of the T.V. and just watches...following peoples movements and reacting to the sounds...It's so funny! Does anyone elses Puppy do this?????

Hope everyone has a great day! Another rainy and cold one here in CT...

DC & Cheddar


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubymom..:doh:.teething...I did what Debra told me to do which is what she does with her dogs...go to Shaws (or whatever grocery store near you) in the meat dept look for the bones they use to make soup.....the fat ones that have the marrow in the middle.....the butcher will cut them if they do not have any small/ 3'' long bones already cut up.... Boil them for 20 mins...let cool...Put in a plastic bag & freeze. They will chew & chew & the coldness will sooth the teeth/gums. When she is done throw it out & use a fresh one next time...another words..dont refreeze.
What DCGolden said about the training schedule is good and I am going to be just as consistant with Miley but with different issues...its the method not what is being taught to the dog necessarily...
DC...you are definately getting into another profession that fits you very well. And dont get too "puffed up"..:nono:..Miley liked watching the Sci/Fi channel plus NESN...all 9 innings...tee hee!:wave:


----------



## DCGolden

DC...you are definately getting into another profession that fits you very well. And dont get too "puffed up"..:nono:..Miley liked watching the Sci/Fi channel plus NESN...all 9 innings...tee hee!:wave:[/quote]


yes...but did Miley ever act out the next scene? hehehe....:...just jokin!

DC & The Amazingly Wonderful Cheddar:smooch:


----------



## Mileysmom

Ok, Ok.....no, she hasnt....yet! Dont forget..Plymouth Rock Studios is coming very soon to Plymouth...can you imagine what the Pilgrims & Indians would think about this? 
No sun out now..looks like rain..
Oh, I viewed a video of how to do hand targeting last nite & tried it on Miley..she did pretty good and I like it so we are practicing some drills at nite..back to the basics. Also, check out the thread Jlilly28 gave to me on one of her replys about recall. Very informative info that is clear to understand....She is a great help;
Have a great day! Some of us still have to go to work in the am!!!!


----------



## Rubymom

Good morning and when will the rain stop? Thanks DC Golden for the clicker tips, Ruby is actually doing really well with peeing, pooping, sitting, staying and drop it paired with the clicker. When she is focused she's great , but when she is walking outside or in the house and decides to start eating everything that it's no amount of re-directing will help divert her from her mission of hoovering everything in sight, a work in progress but your step by step is really helpful and obviously works as evidenced by Cheddar the wonder dog! Milesymom I will get the bones today and see if that helps was just worried about her stomach as she has had nothing but her puppy food, we don't even do treats but use her kibble as treats and luckily she is just as excited about that as she knows no different. Let us know how the training with Miley goes.
Ok, Fletcher, Parker and Fionna's moms need some updates.
By the way, Ruby is partial to The Real Housewives for tv viewing...ok fine I admit maybe that's me but let's blame it on Ruby! Good day to all


----------



## Catalina

We're really getting great advice here. I'm so glad we have this thread and that we have experienced people willing to give us a hand. Thanks everyone!
Fletcher had a shopping cart ride around Petsmart tonight. Of course there was the obligatory toy choosing, then a bigger collar (don't need it yet but will soon), clickers, bells for the back door, a bigger retractable leash for puppy kindergarten, more food for the eager eater, and on and on. What fun!
We had a good day today. We had success at playing fetch today though we don't use a "fetch" command. Can you imagine, "Fetch Fletch"? 
I also have decided that he's got to be allowed to be loose in the backyard even if he does grab moss and grass by the bushel. It was lots of fun playing with him back there and letting him run around a little more. He probably didn't eat any more than when he was on the lead. I still keep a close eye on him but this seems better. Puppy kindergarten starts Monday and I'm sure that will be a big help too.
Keep the advice coming. Even if I don't have time to post every day, I do manage to see what's new on the thread and it's so valuable. I love to see how you're all doing with the other Beechwood pups too. The pictures are great, all very cute puppies. I love the Miley pictures too. I hope Fletcher has her look when he gets a little older. She's just beautiful!


----------



## DCGolden

Holy Fletcher! He looks like he's 6 months old!!!! ...and I thought Cheddar was getting big!!! What a pretty boy! You are gonna be so happy with Puppy Kindergarden...wait until you see how good Fletcher actually is compared to the other pups. I thought I had a Terrorist on my hands until I got to compare her to all the other pups.

Cheddar weighed in at 16.7 lbs yesterday at the Vet. Quite a growth spirt considering our first weigh in 3 wks ago was 7.9 lbs  She got her Rabies yesterday and faired pretty well. It is ...of course...raining here again today but before it started raining we had 2 succesful potties where she circled and whined at the door to go out   I'll let you'all know if it was a fluke...other than that all she does when it rains is run around in circles and try to catch the rain drops. It is great entertainment though...

I made peanut butter ice cubes for the first time last night...I can't wait to try them out!!!! oh how she loves her ice cubes!!!!!

DC & Mommy's Good Girl...Cheddar


----------



## Rubymom

Fletcher is beautiful and so glad you all had fun running around the backyard! We also start classes next week and I am so afraid Ruby is going to be the dog that no one wants to sit next to...DC Golden, Ruby also scratched the door to go out twice last night and both times she had to pee right away, if we were at least 1/2 way there with potty training boy would that be exciting.
Ruby LOVES ice cube but always looks around for about an hour after it is melted to try and find it, you know what they say about blondes. What are peanut butter ice cubes?


----------



## Catalina

OK - About those peanut butter ice cubes - Aren't they messy after they sit on the floor for awhile? I'd like to stuff the kongs with all those tantalizing concoctions too but I can't believe the carpet/floor will come out OK after he's chewed on that. He LOVES ice cubes. Every time we go to the ice/water dispenser he drops what he's doing to come and look for his cube. I know he'd love the peanut butter cubes too! I'm also a little concerned about the digestive system. We also have been using bits of his normal kibble as treats. Just now we're branching out a little. Have you had experience with the peanut butter? Does Cheddar tolerate it well?
I'm proud to say that it's been days since Fletcher has had an accident in the house. Such a gentleman! He scratches on the back door to let us know every time and is going more and more on command in the back yard. I have to get those bells rigged on the back door though so it's a little louder. 
We have another vet appointment on Monday. We've noticed that he's getting bigger and bigger. It'll be interesting to see what he weighs. Last week we weighed him at home and he was a little over 17 pounds. He definitely loves his food but we're trying not to overfeed him. It's hard with all those rewards! He never leaves anything behind at a meal though.
Have a great weekend everyone! Can't wait to hear what all those little puppies have achieved by Monday. Sounds like they're all coming along just fine. Cheddar may even be reading and writing by then!


----------



## Mileysmom

Catalina....Fletcher looks just like Miley when I got her at 3 mos old. I need to have one of my co-workers come to my house to show me how to attach them to my message.... would take me 3 days to figure out what she can do in 5 mins....
All the pups sound like they are getting along very well...so happy to read all the notes each one of you are putting on here.... The competition is getting fierce between the MOM'S now..:--smirk:.....and...we all know who started it 1st...hmmmm? The dog who come home first...I think her mother is jaded!!!!!:--pipe:


----------



## Mileysmom

Good morning all! Ok, another suggestion re:training to me by a person who has used this method is Don Sullivan's Secrets To Training The Perfect Dog...Advise on this, please...Off the top it just sounded like a lot of tugging on the neck collar if the commands are not done but it did work wonderful for the person suggesting it...Again, it is consistancy of the human to do the work, also.
We are back to the basics on walking...sit, heel...and funny how she remembered real quick the way things are supposed to go. That is good. I tried the hand targeting & the 1st time she did great....last nite when I tried it she just looked at me like" yeah, so what's with the hand?" The eyes tell it all...I will continue with that just to see if it might be useful at her older age now. Am going to make a trip this weekend to Petco right down the road from me and if they have a bench outside I just might let her sit there for awhile then slowly bring her into the store. It's the pulling that will hurt me physically but even if we stay a 15 mins or so...depending on the amount of distractions and if she really starts to get overwhelmed...then I will go from there. I might even walk her around the little mini mall where the store is just to get used to people. maybe the sun will come out and we can sit & just observe "things".
Rubymom...I have a carpet cleaner & would never, never be without one due to the cats & now the dog I have becuase of accidents. I also pre spray the area & it will get out the bone stains/fat that gets left behind after being chewed on.I have a blue carpete & it works great. Just be careful about the ice cubes....the trainer I went to said because they are small & if they chew off a chunk of ice it could get lodged in their throat so I just gave her chunks/chips of ice most of the time. I never tried the peanut butter ones, tho. At first Miley didnt like peanut butter.....then after a few months I put some on a rawhide bone & she loved it!!!? Dont forget..you can use green beans, carrots, etc as reward treat also not just the store packaged ones and they are better "food treats".
Catalina...thanks for the compliments about Miley! I kind of like Fetch, Fletch! I use "go get it" as I throw the ball then when she is coming back with it I raise my arms up in the air & say "Yay..good girl". Like when you score a touch down! Sometimes she forgets to "release/drop it" but we are working on that too! I mean...it is her ball!!!
Have a great day....rainy/dreary/overcast here today...DCGolden....what are you teaching Chedddar today? And how is little Fiona doing? Do you have some recent pics of her Trinityquinn?:wavey:


----------



## DCGolden

*Miley's Mom*...a suggestion....:...Before taking her to Petco or The Mini Mall- take her to the park and run the energy off. :bowl::bowl::bowl: !!!!!

*Catalina*...Peanut Butter ice cubes you ask??? I got that from a suggestion on this thread. maybe from Miley's Mom? Cheddar loves um! and it keeps her entertained long enough for us to eat dinner! Just put a little dab of peanut butter in a filled ice cube tray and freeze it! Yum Yum!!! No mess on the hardwoods-and the peanut butter freezes so it's not sticky...she has figured out that if she puts it on the carpet near the door/sink it won't slide (cause she's so smart...:woot2

We went to Puppy social today and she faired much better than last time...very overwhelming the first time even though she did do okay. Just so many puppies at once! Now that I think about it...maybe it was Mommy that didn't fair too well...hmmm...:doh:

The whole Potty Training thing has it's ups and downs...how can she be so darn smart and then pee right in front of me??? She gets it when we're our in the yard that she's done something worthy of praise...and she also knows that when she pee's in the house she is not suppose to...she doesn't look for the praise in the way she does outside...I don't know..at a loss...

We are working on "speak" and roll over currently...with limited success. I have her staying with my back turned and walk about 30 feet, put my hand down as a target...and then say "come" and she does it...that was a pretty big one. The turning my back on her and walking. She didn't like that...but she gets it now.

Thats all for now...heading off to a retirment party after some play in the yard...

Have a great wknd Everybody! DC & The Snuggle Muffin Princess

PS...Haven't seen or heard from Fionna's Mommy since...what we will refer to as...."the incident" but I miss her too. Hopefully she is reading along.


----------



## Catalina

OK! I'm sold. We'll try the peanut butter ice cubes. I know he'll love them.

DC - You never fail to amaze me. There's no doubt - Cheddar is the smartest puppy ever. I'm so proud to have her littermate!

Trinityquinn - How's Fionna doing? We miss hearing the updates from you. 

We've had another great day with Fletcher. There's no doubt he wears us out at times but it's great to see how he changes each day. He's got the hang of the bells on the back door. The trick is to make him understand that we get the picture after the first jingle. He likes the continuous sound. He's getting more and more snuggly as time goes on which we love. 
Our forearms are showing the signs of the landshark stage but he's not TOO bad. He sometimes will redirect himself to a toy when we react. Really he could be a lot worse (and maybe as teething progresses he will be!) 
I can't wait for his vet appointment on Monday. I'm anxious to see how much he weighs. Also, after he's had these shots, I'm hoping I can start to take him more places without worrying about exposure to disease. 
It's a beautiful weekend here. Hope you're all out enjoying it! Can't wait to hear about how Miley did socializing out there.


----------



## Rubymom

Good morning, Hope all had a good weekend.
Catalina - what a good boy Fletcher is, let us know how much he weighs and how the first day of school goes.
We had a good weekend with Ruby, she is a really good girl, loves the car and going to new places. We have a few issues that I could use some advice on. She continues to eat everything when she is out walking, we can't go more than a few steps without rocks, twigs, woodchips in her mouth, it's almost obsessive. I know a certain amount of this is normal but the clicker which works so well for most things she doesn't even respond to when she is snatching things off the ground. Anybody else dealing with this and any suggestions? I almost dread taking her outside and it can't be that much fun for her. 
DC Golden - I think the thing to remember with the housetrainng is the size of their bladders are still pretty small, if they drink a ton of water they just aren't able to hold it probably has more to do with that than Cheddar not getting it. Have a good day, Dana


----------



## Mileysmom

DCgolden...thanks for the advise about running her 1st before venturing into public. I did run her but she went into the pond & really smelled yucky:yuck: so we havent made it there yet....However....we have made a lot of progress especially on the recall exercises. That is important so....yesterday early in the am I let her run loose around my end of the Mobile Home park that I live in. And I took a piece of cheese wrapped up and a squeaker that she tore out of a stuffed toy months ago. Well, when she started to roam too far away....I squeaked the squeaker..and boy did she come running back to me! Made her sit then rewarded her with a piece of cheese! Every nite when we walk I do the sit, heal and she does real good. Next part is to get my mother to come over & we are going to do the "greeting at the door without jumping" exercise:curtain:. I saw it on tv how to do it so I told my mother to come early at nite & bring some extra food (for herself) as we might be going in and out often until she learns not to jump. Should be fun:bowl: but she is pretty smart. I also saw on tv yesterday the "leave it" command. So I took a potatoe chip that I was eating & threw it on the floor with my left hand ....told her Leave It...then rewarded her with my right hand a chip from the bag. It worked real good. So, Cataline & Rubymom that is what we are working on now. Oh, how are your arms looking????:uhoh: Mine had many chew marks from the little teeth coming in....I also have a few wooden old chairs that have been chewed on but that can be repaired. What I dont want ruined is not in her reach.
Have a good day girls...How is Sandy26 and Trinityquinn???? Miss you...:wave:
P.S. Miley only stole three items from the neighbors yesterday am....a ceramic pot, sunday newpaper and a plastice bird feeder that was on the ground. I have promptly return the items......She is a thief!


----------



## DCGolden

Woo-Hoo!!! On the way to class #2...can't wait to show off her mad skills!!! Of course we have jumped ahead....hehehehehe oh little Cheddar Bear...you little snuggle Muffin! 

We went to the doggie park yesterday where I determined we will NOT be going back to anytime in the near future! Back to Mystic for us...at the puppy social where people are actually responsible for their puppies behavior...and that's all I have to say about that...poor Cheddar...Momma took her for ice cream afterwards (actually the other way around...I ate the ice cream ) and she saw horses and piggies and chickens. Almost got her snout pecked off too for being a little too nosey!
Mileys'Mom-It sounds like you guys are doing great! Keep up the good work!!! Are you watching Ceasar? I think I saw some of those episodes you mention. 

Ciao for now friends...DC and sleeping beauty


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden...."It's The Dog Or Me" Victoria Stillworth (not sure of last name) animal planet...Thanks for the encouragemet! I am not very good at being a"drill sargent" but the opposite of that is no control. Who wants to be greated by a dog who jumps up on them? I dont. We do not have any "puppy parks" here at all. Oh, well, just do with what ya got......What are you learning in puppy class tonight?:uhoh:
Mileysmom and Jumper..:hyper:


----------



## Catalina

Today was an eventful day with the vet and the first day of puppy kindergarten. Fletcher has gained over 10 pounds since he came home. He's a little over 22 now. He had another lyme shot and goes back in two weeks for his distemper combo shot. Everything is looking good. He loves his vet! She really is so great with the dogs. We travel about 35 minutes to get to her and pass by a few others on the way but she's worth it!
Puppy kindergarten was really fun. What could be better than a room full of puppies. Fletcher was so excited but was a little gentleman, sitting for most of the instructional time and behaving. There were 3 other golden puppies there and it was a little startling seeing how much he's going to grow in the next couple of months. Just a reminder to enjoy those little puppy months while we have them! 
He also met my parents' German Shorthair Pointer today and they got along just fine. All in all, Fletcher was just as interested in their pool as he was in their dog. If it wasn't for the vet appointment just minutes away, I would have been tempted to let him take a dip. 
We got him a harness for the car and it's working really well. He doesn't mind it and it makes it a lot safer for car travel, both for his safety and for keeping my focus on the road. He does really well in the car and seems more comfortable with it every time we go out. 
Rubymom - We still have that grazing problem with Fletcher too. :doh:I'm sure we'll get to the bottom of it at puppy k. If you get any hints, please pass them on! He loves to hold onto his leash and snag whatever he can from the ground as we pass. I'm going to douse the leash with some nasty concoctions this week. We'll get to the bottom of the grazing in time too.
Keep up the good progress everyone!


----------



## DCGolden

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh peepee everywhere! slipped and fell in the kitchen today while making eggs....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! My little Cheddar Bear...I love you so....but but but....


----------



## Mileysmom

:doh:Oh, no! Some days it's 2 steps forward.....some days 1 step backwards...Just another day in potty training land....I fell over Miley about a month ago....didnt hear her walking behind me in the kitchen....and it happened so fast I dont remember going down. Just layed on the floor doing an inventory of my bones from the toes up....nothing broke...she thought I was wanting to play... started to lick my face & lay down next to me with part of her body on me then realized "Momma aint gettin up".
The look on her face was priceless.....it went from happy to "This could be a 911 call"!:--sad:Thank goodness it happened so fast....So, did you feel foolish, like I did, looking up at the ceiling? I hope you used the quality paper towels to clean up the mess on Isle# 2.........boy!


----------



## Rubymom

DC Golden - I know it's not funny but your post made me laugh for about 5 minutes! I'm glad there were no casualities! 
Ms.Tuesday is doing well, she does really well during the day but as I mentioned in an earlier post around 7:00ish she turns into the demon dog, running around, biting, snatching everything within her reach, unfortunatley during the week these are the prime hours that I am home so last night sat on my bed and wondered for just a minute about how I am going to do this. She is wonderful just very spirited so we will start puppy k and individual training sessions this week and see how it goes. It is such a difference from Marley who I don't think ever nipped, jumped as a puppy so I just need to figure out the strategies to help Ruby "make good decisions", as my mother would say. I know I can't compare and I love the zest Ruby shows for life but need to make sure the zest doesn't turn into out of control.
btw - marrow bones and peanut butter ice cubes are possibly the best things in the world! Have a good one


----------



## Rubymom

Ruby after her first visit to the doggie spa!


----------



## sandy26

Good Evening All.
Flame is recovering well from her spay. She is done being "Mommy" and as you may know will be "Grandma Flame" as Flicka is pregnant. All the stories of the pups are priceless. Think a reunion in early June next year would be great. Deb and I can run around with OUR new hips....haha. Keep up with posts and pics.

Sandy


----------



## sandy26

Ruby is so cute. Great day at the spa!


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubymom....Ruby Tuesday is beautiful! What a great picture! Keep them coming...sounds like things are going pretty well for you. I enjoy the updates..
Sandy26...thanks for the update on Flame & Flicka. I was trying to blame Flame for Miley's recent "borrowing binge". You know how "they always blame the mother"....but...I spoke to Angel Rose...Maggie's mom..and asked if maybe her Maggie & my Miley (who are from the same Flame litter) had the same traits...She said Yes! Tho, Maggie prefers paper....Miley will just snag anything that is not hers that she can get to the fastest! Angel Rose also said Maggie is real quick too & doesnt miss a trick! So, will Cheddar & Fletcher carry the tradition? 
Reunion sounds like fun! What are you guys doing to your hips down there on the Cape? Must be the water???! Say "Hi" to Debra also...


----------



## DCGolden

Whats the whole orange and green bar thing? which is which? I know one is experience and one is reputation...for which I'm sure will go backwards into the red for me...but which is which?
ps...glad i could make all of you chuckle...no harm/no foul...just a bruised knee and some urine soaked pants...hehehe...we had a much better day today!

DC and The little Muskrat


----------



## Catalina

Sandy26 - Good to hear from you. Hope that hip is coming along OK. You and Deb are quite the pair. Love that Flame baby! I hope she enjoys her well-deserved retirement. I think a reunion would be a lot of fun. We'd come!
DCGolden - Sorry about the bumps and bruises. Isn't it such a letdown when they have a regression day?
Rubymom - I think Ruby looks pleased with her outcome at the spa. Don't let that little puppy get you down. Recently I started taking Fletcher out on a 15-20 minute walk after work and it's amazing the difference it's made. He was having a couple of very "busy" hours once I let him out of the crate but now he's much more mellow and he seems to really enjoy the walks. Maybe you're already doing that but if not maybe it could help you too. A tired puppy is a good puppy.
Deb if you're reading this - thanks so much for that little bundle of love. He's changing every day and we're enjoying him immensely!


----------



## Ljilly28

Rubymom said:


> Ruby after her first visit to the doggie spa!


Ruby is adorable!


----------



## chloe15

*Beechwood Puppies*

A big congratulations to all the Luke x Flame puppy owners! Luke took a 5 point major to finish from the Open Class at the Yankee Golden Retriever Specialty on 5/29. He now has his Am. CH. prefix to add to his name. I guess all of your pups have big pawprints to fill now! I was lucky enough to be there showing my new boy (Ritz x Flame '08 litter). Luke is the quintessential golden when I think of the breed standard.
I also had the chance to compete with a Tommy Bahama son at a previous show- very masculine & stunning. So for the Tommy x Sandy puppy owners I am sure that all of your pups will grow up to be gorgeous.
So glad you all chose Debbie as your breeder. She is very knowledgeable, professional & just plain fun to be around. She made the transition from the obedience/rally ring to the breed ring a smooth one for me.
Keep up the good work with the clicker training! Obedience is the cornerstone for every event you do with your dog & will help you survive puppyhood & adolescence. Enjoy the journey; if you keep working hard, one day you will wake up and realize that you have the dog of your dreams!
I loved reading this thread. The best of luck to all of you.


----------



## DCGolden

:wave: chloe15...Welcome and thanks for the update! That is awesome news! Congratulations to you as well! Perhaps this explains why Cheddar is so darn smart!

Today....Cheddar decided was the day to take her first swim...she has been supervised of course...around the pool area, and it is also fenced off from the main yard. Once in awhile we go in there to sniff around and check things out. But today...no sniffing..no checking things out...just a bee line straight for the pool w/ hesitation. She did very well, went right for the steps and shook herself off. She must have been eyeing it from the deck syaing to herself..."I can do that" :scratchch We had a nice bath afterwards and was then introduced to the blow dryer...loves it...Thank God!
That's all for Cheddar tales for a couple of days...I'll be heading off to Fishers Island for the weekend. Cheddars first boat ride!

Take Care everyboday! DC and The First Mate!


----------



## Rubymom

DC Golden - you can now add Olympic swimmer to Cheddars accomplishments. It must have been so fun to see her swim. I can' wait to take Ruby swimming, it's amazing to me how instinctual it is, I know I had a much harder time learning to doggy paddle but I have learned dogs are smarter than the majority of people I meet:
Ruby is doing really well. She is now staying in her crate until about 5:45am each morning. She is usually up but just quietly lays in her crate until she catches my eye and then let's me know it's time to rock and roll. Catalina thanks for the walking tip. I try to get her out for a romp at night but it's usually when she is in her eat everything in sight mission but we are working on it and the past two nights have been slightly calmer so hopefully the shaking my head in despair sitting on my bed moments have passed. All in all she is a great puppy and just has to learn to make "good decisions"!
Ok, Parker and Fionna's mom are you still out there? I need updates on Ruby's brother and sister as well as Flames' babies.
Have a great Friday.


----------



## trinityquinn

Hi girls---yes I am still here just have had an incredibly crazy weeks at work lately with late nights! Fionna is doing great....she is a little terror and thinks she is a big dog! Potty training is going so-so and I expected that---we are making progress though! 
She LOVES to sleep with is truly a godsend....she sleeps from 9pm-730-8ish in the morning---which is half the battle and maintains at least a little sanity for us all  How much are all the babies weighing these days? She goes to the vet next week so I will find out for her....Hope all is well and Im going to catch up by reading sime back threads!!!


----------



## trinityquinn

Here are some pics of the Girl---these were taken last week...I just put her on the scale and she is about 20 pounds of pure cuddly terror!!!  She loves to cuddle with Finnegan!!  Oops I put the wrong picture---the 2nd one is of finnegan checkin in with his pals on "DogBook" he is always hogging the laptop!!!


----------



## Catalina

Such a cute puppy! She's not a Flame puppy but that picture looks so much like Fletcher! I'm in awe of the sleeping hours. That would be so nice on the weekends. That's so nice that she's doing well with Finnegan. He's a handsome boy too and so smart to be using the laptop!


----------



## trinityquinn

Yeah I definately cant complain about the sleep!!  I will say that Im surprised about how NOT fluffy she is....her coat is very soft but not at all big and poofy fluffy like Finnegan is....how is everyone elses fur? Fluffy or just soft? 
Im also surprised that she doesnt mind going in her crate....sometimes I just need a few minutes to do something and not be looking at her each moment---she does ok just sits there or takes a nap... 
She truly is the neighborhood goat and she constantly has something in her mouth that she shouldnt! Im sure that is a common thread!  Anyways at least we are getting a nice weekend after a cold few days! Have a great day!


----------



## Angel Rose

HI Sandy. I've been away from the forum and just dropped by to catch up. So glad to meet Flame's Mom! Our Maggie is a Flame / Ritz pup, born last February, 2008. Thought you'd like to see a photo of her. Glad to hear that Flame is doing well. She gave us beautiful pups and was a wonderful mom...she deserves a a well earned rest now. I would love to have a photo of Flame for Maggie's "family album".


----------



## Rubymom

Hi all - Hope everyone had a good weekend, trinityquinn so happy to see your post and it sounds as if Fionna is doing great. Ruby is just starting to get fluffy, up until last week was also more silky but has a little poof starting. Ruby is doing really well, sleeping until at least 6:00am (not quite as good as Fionna but progress from the 4:00am wake ups of a few weeks ago). She is starting to calm down on the biting during the day, loves people, is fine with other dogs but really gravitates towards humans. We went to puppy k and she stared entranced at the trainer the whole time, she seems to always be trying to figure out what is going on around her, almost too smart for her own good! Loves the car, falls sound asleep as soon as the motor starts. Still have the 45 minutes a night of absolute crazies, no matter what we have done during the day or how tired she may be, but once we curb the nipping when she gets nuts I actually think it's hysterical to watch her zoom around at top speed leaping over everything in her path. Potty training is going pretty well as long as we are vigilant during the early evening hours, no accidents in 4 or 5 days, it's definitely a journey. Marrow bones and frozen kongs keep her busy for a good hour so my freezer is stocked to the gills with these lifesaving distractions. Have a good Monday!


----------



## DCGolden

*Cheddar Update*

Hi All

Sorry I havent posted lately but I have been reading along! All is well on the home front, Cheddar is growing day by day. We had a fun filled wknd on Fishers Island with beautiful weather! No new news to report but I just wanted to say hello!


----------



## Mileysmom

Ok new Mom's...It has roughly been a month since your bundles of joy have come home:appl: so....lets see how similar they are..or not..to each other...What is the 1st toy to be destroyed:crash: What is the funniest character trait they have so far:hide: What have they learned the quickest:--big_grin:What is their favorite food or treat:scratchch What is the worst habit so far to break:help!: What is the average amount of pictures have you taken so fararty2:And finally......how many times a day do you find yourself talking about your new pup to anyone who will listen...just because we love them so:--crazy_love:? So, what do you say DCGolden, Catalina, Trinityquinn, Almac and Rubymom? Let's get this party going!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Ljilly28 said:


> Lol, how about the prettiest possible sheet to cover the crate at night, and a vinyl cheap shower curtain or two to protect the floor under the crate, the car, and anywhere else you seriously don't want a chance of potty accidents. A baby gate, especially if you have lamp or computer wires you just can't unplug, tiny nails clippers, brush to start right away making grooming lots of fun. A baby kong, for sure. . .Wet ones/ baby wipes in case of potty crate accidents to clean up pup easliy and Natures Miracle to spray on spots. Ice cube tray to make ice cubes with peanut butter centers to keep puppy pacified when you need some peace. . .Hide the houseplants!


Lol, since everyone likes the peanut butter ice cube idea, you can go gourmet. A "tootsie pop" center of steak(tiny piece), cheese, etc keeps them interesting. When Tally was teething, and he'd get to the ice cube center, you'd know bc his tail would start to swish and wag.


----------



## Mileysmom

:uhoh: OK...... I give up! Did everyone leave??? It's so quiet here it's like a house without a dog....:no:


----------



## trinityquinn

Im here Nancy....  Fionna has officially gone from sweet infant to vivacious and destructive toddler!!! As we speak she has a big goose egg on her head from running into the coffee table and rough playing with big brother---potty training is slower than expected---Deb had said girls were harder---she was right! She is a little terror but loves people and loves to be loved. She plays with Finnegan all day and totally wears him out! She sleeps like a champ at least 10 hours a night which is great for the weekends! I can definately see at this stage why we are all so busy and not checking onto the board lately! Crazy Stage  We go to the vet tomorrow and I will update with a weight---she does seem on the smaller side! And not a lot of fur either which is very strange----her head is furry but she almost looks like a lab??? Whats up with that!? Oh well----updates will come over the weekend im sure! Fionna sends her love to her siblings


----------



## Rubymom

Hi all, I'm here as well, busy work week and trying to keep Ruby from eating the computer while I'm typing has been a challenge. We've had a pretty good week in puppyland. Ruby went to daycare for the first time and romped off leash in the woods, came back when called every time and swam like she had been doing it all her life. The best part was that she was finally TIRED last night! So she will go a few days a week and hopefully burn some energy off. Ruby is proving to be a very headstrong and dominant personality so I am going to have to be vigilant about being boss. She is also very smart and funny so hopefully will balance out. Trinityquinn I would love to see most recent pictures of Fionna to see if she and Ruby look alike (also of Parker and actually of all the puppies, Miley included). Potty training is going ok just need to take her out alot but she cries out the door to go out about 75% of the time so we're making progress. So jealous about the 10 hours of sleep, 6 maybe 7 tops for Ruby but there's hope maybe once whe realizes she's not missing anything she'll sleep more. Puppy k for us today so hopefully will learn how to outsmart her. Have a good weekend, Dana


----------



## Mileysmom

Thanks girls for the updates.....I know it is very time consuming having a new puppy, let alone one who turns into a she-wolf at times. I had asked Deb about the house training myself as it seem to take a long time for Miley to catch on..I was doing the right things I learned in puppy class & in reading books and dont you know she would come in & squat on the carpet. That's why I said plenty of good paper towels. They will catch on & you are doing the right things. Trinityquinn let know know how Fiona is with the bump...I am sure that at some point Finnegan is going to lay down the law just once and the rough housing will not be as intense. I dont know about the hair but not only in puppy class but on other occassions people did askme if Miley was a Lab or Golden almost up to a year old. They do look very similar,tho. Do you have any pics of Finnegan when he was small around the same age to compare?
Rubymom...thanks for the update too. I did put a new pic of Miley for her avatar but that is the extent of my knowledge so far. I do have an album of her if you click on my name... The vigilance and training is almost daily but someone who has a golden did tell me that they start to "calm down" around 3 yrs old. I wonder if the dominant & strongheadedness is part of the female character trait? I was told, however, by the very experienced trainer that I went to that the female dog will try to dominate the female human often. I just think they are very smart con artists myself!!! They never miss a trick or forget. How did you do in puppy class today? How did you find it? How many dogs and any goldens? Sounds like you are taking all the right steps.
It sure is not easy!! :nchuck:Great job Girls!!
Nancy


----------



## trinityquinn

She was diagnosed with a seroma which is a fluid filled collection---the vet didnt think it was the result if trauma but I thought it to be weird that it popped up literally overnight. She aspirated it and looked and said there was no infection/bacteria---the poor girl just looks a little lopsided in the head. She just had a mini-swim so she is none the worse for it  I will try to get an updated picture today and post later on.


----------



## Mileysmom

Thanks alot Bridget...I was wondering how little Fiona would make out...any reason why that happened per the Vet? Good to be young....you just go on with the rest of your day like nothing happened....lets get a quick dip in and go home & eat! Pics would be great!


----------



## trinityquinn

Here are todays updated pics of Fionna----the lump on her lead isnt that obvious unless you look---its on the left side of her head as you look at the pics. Anyways she still is cute as a button and a complete terror!!! Does she look like any of her siblings???


----------



## Dog

She is so gorgeous!! She looks just like my Amber when she was little!


----------



## Catalina

Fletcher and I are still here and following everyone's progress. Like all of the other puppies, Fletcher can be a little ball of energy at times and when he's in those stages it's hard to do anything but keep up with him. He's doing great though. He's growing fast, vet appointment on Tuesday so I'll have an update on his weight then. He's getting cuddlier, fluffier, and so much fun to watch. I just love the puppy exuberance. He's just thrilled with everything he does. He's gotten to sleep from about 10:30 to 7:00 on weekends for the most part which feels much better. The housebreaking may be accomplished. He rings the bell at the back door when he needs to go out and hasn't had an accident in quite a while. Our son and his wife are coming to visit this week with their black lab. I hope we don't see a regression then. No new pictures right now. We're waiting for a break in the interminable rain to get him outside for some shots. 
Bridget, Fionna is beautiful. She doesn't look like a lab to me. Her fluffiness will come! Hope you have no more problems with the lump on her head!


----------



## sandy26

Hi Angel Rose. I have been enjoyed the forum and watching the puppies grow. Yes, I too think its a well deserved rest. She has blessed alot of people with wonderful puppies and now she just likes being a loving companion. I promise to post some pics of Flame, but it may be awhile. I go in tomorrow for hip surgery, just like Deb. When I am up and about I will. Have been meaning to post the pics of the last litter and I will do that as well. Maybe she will have her coat back from after the pups .


----------



## Catalina

Sandy - Good luck with your surgery tomorrow! I hope you have a speedy recovery and you're back up and about in no time.


----------



## Catalina

*Latest photos*

Here are some new pictures of our little guy. It's hard to get him to stand still!


----------



## Mileysmom

Sandy26...also hoping for a successful & speedy recovery for you...will say a few extra prayers to go your way..Would love to see new pics of Flame also so I put them with Mileys...
Catalina....WOW! Fletcher has gotten big! Long legs with fluffy fur..I enjoy seeing the pics of all the pups especially every couple of weeks as you will see how much they will mature & get bigger.
Chloe...welcome to you also...I am a little late but did not forget you! Pls post a pic of your pup so I can see one of Miley's sibblings. Angel Rose's Maggie looks very much like Miley...infact..when I 1st saw her pic at 10 mos old I couldnt tell them apart...really.
Trinityquinn.. Even little Fionna (sorry for spelling it wrong prior) is getting big. I remember her having her pic taken in the basket when I was there with DCGolden.
Speaking of which......where are you? How about a new pic of little (but maybe not so little any more) Cheddar! Have a good nite all...


----------



## sandy26

Thanks for your well wishes Nancy and Nancy. Can't wait to see more pics when I am up and about again. I promise to post Flame. Can't wait till she gets her coat back. Hormones...got to love them. See you all in a bit. 

Sandy


----------



## chloe15

Mileysmom- Here is a photo of Miley's brother at 1 year (ungroomed). He is 23.5" in height and 65 lbs. in this photo. At 16 months now, he is around the same height and in the upper 60's for weight. Miley's puppy pics are adorable!


----------



## Mileysmom

Thanks so much! What is his name? Course.....Miley is quite a bit heaver than what she should be but she just seems to be big (head, chest, paws) since day one. I have got her on lite Natural Balance & have been trying to run her since I found a few spots in the woods (on the highlines) where there is no danger of traffic. She is 84 lbs so maybe we can get 5-10 lbs off this summer. What a beauty he is! Does he have thick curly fur also? The pic of Miley was taken a week ago....Thanks alot for responding back...I so enjoy it!


----------



## Mileysmom

OK DCGolden....where are you???:--hmpf:It's no fun for me when you aren't here and I dont get to see any pics of Miss Cheddar:bawling: Please come home and tell us what you have been up to....Your not bringing Cheddar out for Driver's Training yet.....are you????


----------



## DCGolden

Hey! DCGolden is here with Cheddar at her feet... I was so mad the other day...I wrote out this very very long post and answered all of Mileysmom's question a few pages back...then when I went to post it I had been logged out because I waited too long! WTH!!!! I signed off and remained off for a few days...sorry :no:

All is well here...status quo...I love all the wonderful pic's of the babies! The weather has been challenging to say the least! I want to get out into the yard and take some new pics! She is growing just as fast as all the weeds she eats! PuppyK is going well...she is, of course the star of the class...(in our eyes anyway) She picks up things so easily which makes it very fun...It's easy to get frustrated when they don't pick it up! But Cheddar is incredible! We have a little routine now for guests and passer-byes...actually anyone who will watch. We start out with.."FOLKS GATHER AROUND AND WATCH THE AMAZING CHEDDAR! SHE DICES, SHE SLICES, SHE MELTS YOUR HEART!" OK CHEDDAR...SIT...PAW..HIGH FIVE...DOWN...ROLL OVER...(we're working on "BANG") ..play dead...and for the finale...SPEAK!!! She does it all!

One of the funniest things we've noticed is when she is trying to understand a command that she doesn't quite get...she will be sitting there and her right paw will shake with anticipation...its so funny! We call it the Elvis Shake! ...and of course we just can't get enough of her watching TV. I want to video her watching Ellen and send it to them! So friggen funny! 

That all for now! I'm reading along! Great to hear that everyone is doing fine! I will take some pic's soon! I hope Fionna is doing okay!!!

Oh...and the teething has all but ended...just one day she stopped biting...and we said to each other...Have you noticed that Cheddar hasn't tried to bite your face in a few days? Because before that it was constant!!!!!!! That is a definate Plus!

DC and The Amazingly... stinky...Cheddar!!!! (That just passed gas at my feet! Aw...what the heck is in there! NASTY!)


----------



## Mileysmom

THAT"S my DCGolden!! Good thing we dont have smell-o-vision, eh?? She sounds like just a character....their young personalities are the best! Got to get back to work....oh, that's right...some of us Dont work!!!
Later...Oh, how do you like Miley's new avatar? That's current...Big Girl


----------



## almac

Hello my long lost friends!! Well, you weren't really lost, but I haven't been on in FOREVER... My bad.  My husband's been working from home and has commandeered the computer, so I haven't been able to sneak in any GRF time. Plus, this little Parker is just a busy man!

I need to go back and read still to see how all the other puppies are. I just wanted to get on and let you know we're still here and he's growing like a weed. Last time we went to the vet (3 weeks ago) Parker was already 22 pounds. We go in again next week, and I can't wait to hear how much he is now. 

Everything is going great, just still working on house-training. Just when we think we're good, he'll have an accident. And I don't mean just little piddle puddles anymore. He'll be walking through the kitchen peeing as he walks, so I've got a wiggly stream of pee on the floor that goes all of 6 ft around. GRRRRR!  I know he's still learning, but that's not fun to clean up. I much prefer just one puddle in one spot. LOL At least we haven't had any poops in the house in about 3-4 weeks. I think he's got that down. The past few days he's been spending more time in his crate in the living room, so we can teach him how to hold it longer. He is having these accidents 30 min. or so after we take him out. He should definitely be able to go longer than that, right?? 

Obedience training is going well. He has mastered the sit, heel, drop it, leave it and fetch commands. We are still working on stay and come. All in good time I suppose. Parker is really such a sweet dog with a great personality. We couldn't be happier with him. He is not mouthy anymore toward us, which is really nice. Well, occasionally he will nip at the kids as they run by, but we're working on that too. :uhoh:

Well, I'm going to go back quite a few pages and read up on how everyone else is doing! Let me try to post some updated pictures too!


----------



## almac

Ok, just went back and read previous posts so thought I would chime in a little.

Parker's quite fluffy and soft, but we still get asked if he's a Lab or (*gasp*) a Goldendoodle!!!! :doh: He looks like a little polar bear to me. 

He's really been a good boy and (knock on wood) hasn't destroyed anything yet. He likes to jump up on the couch, which he's allowed to do, but then he runs along it (it's a sectional) biting the pillows and blankets. Silly boy! : He doesn't like his Kong, but maybe I'll try to fill it again. I tried peanut butter before, and he didn't like it. We need some different options. The only things he likes to play with are his compressed rawhide bone, his stuffed animals, and his tennis balls.

Last night, Parker vomited for the first time. :yuck: We had just done a training session giving bits of cheese as treats. Blech - it all came back up including his dinner. Poor guy. He's been fine today, so I guess it was the cheese??

Miley, Cheddar, Ruby, Fletcher, and Fionna are all so gorgeous! I just love seeing everyone's pictures! Parker and Fletcher look so much alike, even though they aren't related - it must be a "boy" look? 

So long for now!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

LOL the one at the dish washer. I have the same problem with Gilmour. I can't open it without him wanting to lick everything in there Yuk!

Great pictures. What a cutie!


----------



## almac

Ok, sorry for all the posts in a row, but I just remembered another pictures I just HAD to post. Those of you on Facebook have seen this, but I thought others might like it too. Parker goes everywhere with us, including the playground. Well, he followed my son up to the slide and then surprised us by sliding down after him!!! Then, we couldn't keep Parker off - he thought it was so much fun... (P.S. Don't worry - we were at the bottom to catch him!!)


----------



## Thor0918

Keep those pictures coming! I love them!


----------



## Mileysmom

Almac...:wavey:SO glad to hear from you!!!! Was hoping we didnt loose you! Parker is getting big and the pics are absolutely priceless....Especially like the one with your children on the beach...and I bet he beat Cheddar with sliding down the slide.. and pretty gracefully I might add...:I had to laugh to myself looking at the pic you have of Parker with the Duck...Miley 1st ripped off part of the beak...I sewed that back on...then the next time I let her have it she ripped off one of the orange feet & I havent sewn that back on yet...This has now become one of many "supervised" toys!!!
The house training was rough for me too...seems like for all of us to a point but it certainly is not from not paying attention to their actions & signals. It's almost like they get soo involved in playing & chasing & looking at all the new things in life then all of a sudden they remember they have to pee....on the floor! Hang in there...that's why I said plenty of good paper towels!! Been there, done that!
Miley doesnt like the taste of the Kong either...what I do is put some treats in it, put some plain non fat yougart in it then freeze it. Works really good here. Thats strange about the cheese, tho. Maybe he had too much water prior & it didnt settle well??? And, thanks for the compliment about Miley...we are working on getting her summer figure back...:crossfing
Nite all!


----------



## Rubymom

Hi all, So happy to hear a Parker update, sounds like he is doing great! All the Beechwood pups are so good-looking and getting so big. Ruby had her last round of shots today and weighed in at 23 pounds. She is doing great, still very mouthy so I take comfort in hearing everyone else's puppies are outgrowing that, gives me hope. She is a bundle of energy, going to doggy daycare, where she is hiking and swimming with the big dogs, loves going and the older dogs are helping to teach her manners. Housetraining is going pretty well, no accidents in the past week but still taking her out a ton so the real test will be when she goes out less and doesn't have an accident, definitely a process so everyone hang in there. I'm going to try and post a few pictures but am somewhat technically challenged. Stay dry and Happy Summer!


----------



## Catalina

It's so good to hear from some of those we haven't heard from in awhile. Parker really does look like Fletcher in those pictures. I guess it must be the boy thing. I love seeing the updated pictures. Our puppies are so good looking! We just looked back at the pictures we've taken since we brought Fletcher home in May and what a difference! You just don't notice the change from day to day. Fletcher weighed in at 28 pounds last Monday when he went to the vet. He must have changed with the big change in weight.
My son visited for the week with his black lab. She's a very laid back dog and took the pesty puppy in stride. They played very nicely together and, most importantly, she wore Fletcher out. The guests left this afternoon and Fletcher has slept pretty much since then.
I'm sorry to say that Fletcher's mouthy period is continuing still. It's encouraging to hear that some of the others are getting past that. He really is house trained though. We haven't had an accident in weeks and we're depending on him to ring the bell when he has to go out. He's really good about that. When he really has to go, the bell rings continuously until we get our shoes on.
I just can't wait for this rain to stop! It seems like it's been raining here for weeks and we just can't seem to get out of the house much. I'm looking forward to getting in more walks and outdoor training sessions. Hopefully where the rest of you are the weather has been a little better!
Looking forward to more news from you all!


----------



## Catalina

P.S. The bed he's lying in is our cats' bed. He used to fit in it with room to spare!


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubymom...the pic of her sitting looks just like Miley when she was small....same face & they sit with that one leg off to the side! Too funny!
Catalina...tell kitty not to get too mad...Fletcher will be out of his/her bed very soon!
Love your pics also! Could just give them a big kiss & a hug....:kiss:


----------



## Catalina

Here's the picture we've been waiting for. I just had to share it. This is Fletcher cuddled up with Tini, one of our two cats. Some days it's just good to know that the whole relationship won't revolve around chasing and chewing. They're doing pretty well but all in all, I don't think the cats will mind it when his fixation with chewing calms down.


----------



## Mileysmom

Beautiful shot Catalina...can you enter it in the photo of the month section if they still have it?


----------



## Rubymom

Catalina,
That is a priceless picture! What a saint Tini must be...I am so glad I'm not the only one who is dealing with relentless chewing/mouthiness. Ruby is doing so well in almost all other areas but I'm starting to get concerned with the fact that she still bites when overexcited and is very mouthy in general. We do all the things suggested, stand still like a statue, replace with a toy or bone, put in her crate for a short time out but still is an issue. Does/has anyone found something to be effective in dealing with this and should I be worried? Stay dry, hopefully this is the last day of rain for those of us on the East Coast!


----------



## Catalina

Rubymom,

After trying all the standard methods of curtailing the biting, yesterday I started something that seems to be helping for the chewing. I have a spray bottle filled with water that I used when I was training the kittens. Everytime he starts hurting me with his teeth, I just tell him no and spray him a little with water. So far so good! Maybe it can help with Ruby too! I just hope that he gets the idea before the water loses its effect on him. I've also started the tactic of smearing peanut butter on my hands so he'll kiss instead of bite. He really likes that one! It may be premature but he seems to be catching on fast. Good luck! It's frustrating when you'd just like to play or cuddle with them and you can't be near them because of the teeth. I know it's just a temporary thing but I'm looking forward to the end of this phase.


----------



## Mileysmom

Catalina & Rubymom...not to sound like a know it all but Miley still chews and nips on occassion still. A friend of mine who has a golden said hers started to calm down---chewing especially--around 3 yrs old. If playing with Miley she will start to curl up her lip and I know she is getting ready to nip so I just tell her no then get away from her as if to stop the game...Sometimes she will lay her head on my lap & snuggle her nose to the inner part of my upper arm & all of a sudden a little nip comes along & boy, that hurts. I just tell her No & try to get away from her so she will know that if she wants to be with me or to play with me she cant nip or I will just leave her by herself..Make sense? Even outside she will chew on anything...sticks...etc which I think is just normal for them. And if she can get ahold of the dish cloth she will try..and sometimes succeed...to rip it to shreads. I just get used to putting things I dont want her to get at up high on a bookcase or something...and I try to do it when she doesnt see me because the 1st chance she gets she will try to jump up & get it. Very smart & misses not one trick..


----------



## Catalina

That makes perfect sense and it was the first thing I tried. It really didn't slow him down though. I'm still doing that hoping that it will help.


----------



## Rubymom

Thanks guys, it helps to know that Ruby is not the only one! We have tried the spray bottle but she loves the water on her face...The trainer suggested putting a fews drops of citronella in the water because they hate the smell and that has worked somewhat. I know some of it is just puppy and golden behavior but as she gets bigger I get nervous that she should be outgrowing. I will share what we are trying if something works and would love to continue to hear what you guys are doing. Good thing they are so darn cute!


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden & Trinityquinn....what is going on new with the girls? Having same issues as Catalina & Rubymom with the chewing & being mouthy? :nono:How about some new weekly pic also... Love to see them & just see how big these pups are getting so fast!!:wave:


----------



## Mileysmom

Mileysmom said:


> DCGolden & Trinityquinn....what is going on new with the girls? Having same issues as Catalina & Rubymom with the chewing & being mouthy? :nono:How about some new weekly pic also... Love to see them! Just love to see how big these pups are getting soooo fast!!:wave:


----------



## sandygold1

*rubymom*

Dana,this is a tough age for them as they start to go thru the teething stage. It may get a bit worse before better but you can try a loud " Ouch" and then do the statue thing. Maybe the guilt bug has bitten her and she may respond to that. Ruby's brother Alton is so funny, just the opposite of all his siblings, no mouth stuff and has such a quiet attitude. When he gets excited he barks at me but thats about it. How you are doing well with everything else
Beechgold


----------



## trinityquinn

Hi everyone----Fionna is doing great. The saroma lump on her head is slowly subsiding and she is none the worse for it... She was swimming in the lake this AM and chasing after the birds. She has quite the personality in that she plays hard and then SLEEPS hard!!! She is getting so big i would guess almost 30 pounds and she is finally starting to get some fluffyness....she too is mouthy but I wouldnt say anymore that I would expect at this age....She rarely barks but almost houls when she wants to get out of her house which is a riot like ahhhhhh--ooooooouuuuuuuuuuu............cracks me up! We need to finally kick this pottytraining because I am so sick of it....but hopefully the end is near...Finnegan was much easier to housetrain...I finally let her have the full crate this week---we have them both in 42" and she has never had an accident in her house so I think that will be fine. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend! Love from the Puppies!!!


----------



## Mileysmom

:wavey: Welcome sandygold1....So glad to have you with us and your great info...I know I need help once in a while, also:bowl:. Do you have any pics of Alton that you can share with us? Have you decided who he looks like from any of the pups from either litter? Good to hear from you Trinityquinn also...any new pics...like maybe from the lake?
Where is DCGolden...and little Cheddar???? I would like to see new pics of her if you have any to share....


----------



## trinityquinn

Here is my little Fionna on the boat today----she loves to sit on the seat and have the wind in her face  (Yeah I know she is truly spoiled rotten!!!) At least we got some Massachusetts sun shine today!!!


----------



## Rubymom

Trinity, Fionna is absolutley living the life! What a cutie. Sandygold, Ruby is doing great aside from the mouthiness and biting. She is very smart, very determined but loves her people, she's pretty much housetrained, does great at puppy school and daycare (plays nice with others). She's not much of a sleeper but think she is just so curious she needs to not miss anything. From what I saw and you told me about Sandy I think she is very much like her mother. She is an absolutely beautiful dog and people constantly stop and compliment me (she's usually biting me at the time!) So all in all Ruby is great puppy, just need to be pretty strict with her or I might have some problems as she gets older. Any advice is welcome... Hope everyone is doing well and if you are in New England enjoyed the first sunny Saturday in awhile


----------



## DCGolden

My Baby graduated tonight from puppy kindergarten...sorry I haven't been on lately but we have been very busy! I'll write more tomorrow but just wanted to post this photo, some of you may have already seen it on FB


----------



## Mileysmom

:curtain: Hello....Is anybody out there:uhoh: Did you all go on vacation and forget to atleast post some new puppy pics for me to see??? Do we have a pic of Alton? How about an update on Flame & her moms' surgery:crossfing Any more graduates from puppy class? How is the house training coming along:doh: This week with all the rain & little outside activity Miss Miley has been good one day & bad for two...While walking in my neighborhood last nite one of my neighbors' poodle was unleashed & when she saw us walking by she decided to join us...Not good..While I had Miley on a sit I reached over to grab the poodle by the collar for the owner & as Miley saw the owner coming over she decided to pull me off balance & down to the tar. And at that quick second she started to drag me on the ground till I could get my back up...That's a first...Just some bruises on my arm & hip but it kind of scared me the strength that she has. :no: Soooo Gentle Leader training will begin this week. Normally she gets more exercise but due to all the rain we have had it has been hard to be outside...Oh...funny part...
the poodle's name is Trouble....Miss you guys...:wavey:


----------



## DCGolden

Hi Miley's Mom and All...Sorry...I think we are all busy building our own individual arks to float away in here in New England...This weather is making me so depressed! Yesterday morning we actually had to allow Cheddar to pee in the house!!!! It poured in sheets here with huge loud thunder and lightning strikes every 15 seconds for over 2 hours! Thankfully she doesn't seem to mind the thunder and I think we were a little more...no...we were more scared than she was! 
She is growing so fast, must be close to 30 lb's now and continues to get into everything she can...still hasn't mastered the potty thing which is a bit disappointing, but all in all she is doing just great! One of her favorite things to do is ride in the car and we've made several long trips (2 or more hours) and she just sits back and enjoys the breezes. Again..thankfully she has no problems stopping to "go" on demand at a rest stop.
I hope all is going well with everyone else! I'll put some new photos up soon!

DC & the little wet puppy


----------



## Rubymom

Mileysmom - hope you are feeling better from your fall, that must have been scary, the gentle leader should hopefully help, Miley doesn't know her own strength! 
DC Golden - happy to hear a Cheddar update and I agree the weather has been so depressing. Ruby looks at me when I open the door to go for a walk like "are you kidding me". Hopefully this weekend will bring much needed sunshine in the East.
Ruby is doing really well, housetraining we are almost there which is great, still struggling with the biting and mouthiness but very, very, very slowly is getting better. She is weighing in at 26 pounds and everyone looks at her paws and says she will be giant. I get freaked out like I will have a 200 pound golden the way people say it... We are moving in the next few months and my main concern is how Ruby will adjust now that we finally are in a routine, dogs are so funny in that they are so like children in terms of needed structure and stability.
I too will post new pictures as soon as we are able to take some outside. One of my friends asked me if Ruby ever left the foyer of the house because that's where all the pictures of her are! Happy Fourth to all the puppies and family!


----------



## Catalina

Mileysmom - So sorry about your fall. Sounds like you took guite a beating. Hope you're on the mend.
Rubymom - Good luck with your move and your new home! I'm sure Ruby will do just fine.
Nice to hear updates on the other puppies. Sounds like everybody's puppies are growing up and progressing with the training. Fletcher gets bigger every day. He'll graduate from puppy kindergarten on Monday and he's signed up for an obedience class beginning mid-July. Both of us have really enjoyed the puppy k and they've really helped me to fine tune the training quite a bit. He's learned so much but we're still trying to keep tabs on his behavior with the cats and control the grass pulling in the backyard.
We're trying to plan a trip to Nebraska toward the end of the summer and he'll be going with us. Do you think we're crazy? He likes the car and he's gone on trips with us for several hours at a time. I think we'll have to find places for him to stretch his legs on a regular basis but I think it'll work. I'm hoping that if Parker could travel to Michigan as a 9 week old, then Fletcher should be OK to travel to Nebraska as a 4 or 5 month old. Any tips would be appreciated!
Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Catalina

Also, Fletcher seems to have an obsession with his tail right now. I think I read somewhere that this was developmentally appropriate about now. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Mileysmom

Boy...am I so glad to hear from you guys! I miss you!!I am doing fine...my left hip hurt that nite & is a little bruised but it's just another black & blue! I did learn one very important lesson out of this...unless there is a car coming...I will keep Miley on a sit and let the other owner retrive their own dog.
I am glad to hear that the house training is taking you guys some time like it did for me. I dont feel so stupid...I guess that is just the way it is..The rain has been relentless....Do all the other pups not fear the thunder & lightening like Miley? Nothing loud seems to effect her at all which is good.
Rubymom....I dont remember which litter Ruby Tuesday is from but if it is from Flame she might be a big dog like Miley. Her paws were huge and that's what everyone told me also. Her head is actually bigger than mine in size...What state are you moving to? I am sure she will adjust just fine..probably better than "people" would! She has a good mom!
Glad to hear you are all graduating from puppy class & going on to further education..It really helps us "humans" alot. Good support group.
Catalina...sounds like your trip will be a good one. Fletcher will let you know when it will be time to pull over for a stretch. That sounds like an exciting trip..will you visit your son? Probably Almac could help you alot with the long distance travel plans. I am just a local gal!
DCGolden great to hear from you & Cheddars progress. Love the pic of her at the ocean---reminds me of Newport, RI. Are you continueing classes also? All the pups are growing fast & gaining weight..that's why I enjoy seeing their pics. It's a fun rememberance for me of my days.
Trinityquinn...is Fiona getting a little more fuzz/fur to look more like a golden than a lab yet? It takes a little while for the fur to catch up with the body, legs & weight developing so fast.
Hope you all have a great & safe 4th of July...good thing you werent picking up your pups this weekend...4 car crash on the Sagamore Bridge around 2:30pm with a 12 mile back up.When I left work at 4:30pm both bridges had an 8 mile back up...crazy:bowl:


----------



## DCGolden

she's growing so fast!


----------



## Catalina

How cute! Just love that fluff! That's a great picture.


----------



## Rubymom

Ruby is getting so big! It's hard to remember when she was just a little puppy. How about everyone else?


----------



## Ljilly28

Ruby is such a pretty young lady. Love her red harness and leash. . .


----------



## Rubymom

Has the Beechwood thread ended?


----------



## Mileysmom

I hope not. I have enjoyed it tremendously & have met some new friends. I would love to see more puppy pics & to see how everyone is progressing.


----------



## Catalina

It can't end. I think we've just gotten comfortable with our puppies and don't have as much to report or consult about. I'd still like to hear about the other Beechwood puppies and see how they're developing. We just may not have something new and exciting to report as often. I check the thread almost every day for new developments.

Here are some new pictures of Fletcher. They aren't great but they give an idea of how much he's grown. He's getting better every day. We have some things to iron out for sure but it's amazing how much progress there's been. The new teeth are coming in fast now and he's even got a strip of more adult coat coming in down his back. He's graduated from puppy kindergarten and starts his obedience class Monday. He loves playing fetch and chasing the sprinkler and he gets more cuddly all the time. Can't wait to hear more about the other Beechwood dogs!


----------



## Rubymom

Oh Good, I agree not as much to report but I love hearing and seeing how the puppies are progressing! Fletcher is adorable and so big. How much does he weigh now? Mileysmom - how is Miley doing with the re-training, hopefully no more falling down. Ruby is growing up fast. She is starting to outgrow the constant biting, thank goodness. We still have to be vigilant about when she starts, putting her in her crate for a few minutes so she can calm down. She loves being around people so much that the worst thing you can do is separate her. She is about 29 pounds so so far the predictions of her being a gigantic puppy hasn't happened but we'll see. When is everyone getting their puppies spayed/neutered? I am thinking in August but don't want to do to soon. Ok, one more question, Ruby is starting to counter serf and in another few weeks will actually be able to reach things, anyone else have that issue and what do you do about it. We've tried everything and so far the allure of food outweighs anything else...
Have a great weekend, Dana


----------



## Catalina

Fletcher is starting to show interest in what's on the counters too. We're just telling him "Off" sternly and setting his paws back down on the floor. I hope that's enough and he gets the idea. I'm open to other suggestions!
He probably weighs about 34-35 pounds at this point and continues to eat like a horse. We've had a little problem with diarrhea with him off and on. The vet thinks he just may not be tolerating his food so he's put him on a low residue food which seems to be working very well. The vet assures me that this is a very common thing among puppies and that he'll be able to transition back into a normal food before too long. I just want to make sure he's getting his nutrition especially while he's growing so fast.
Have a good weekend with those puppies!


----------



## Mileysmom

:wave:Oh, thank goodness you guys are still here! Miss Miley is one stubborn girl...she is pretty good with sitting when I just stop when we are walking..we are currently battling the Gentle Leader. We have progressed in the last week to getting around the front yard twice.She refuses to move with it on! I bought some hot dogs and let her nibble on it and get her to "chase it" then she realizes what she is doing & will either sit down or completely lay down & roll on her back...Little by little she will get used to it. Who wants a dog jumping on them or pulling? I dont. And she knows how to play her cute face & eyes...yep..
Countersurfing...I have bought small mouse traps & put them on the counter and that worked for about 2 months. I cant tell you how many times I snapped my own finger in them forgetting to move them when I was cooking. Now they mean nothing to her so I dont use them...stubborn! Now I use a spray bottle of regular Listerine for bad behavior and it wont hurt them but she hates the smell & taste. All I have to do is reach for the bottle & she knows to stop. I hope this will work for a while but when she stands her head comes right up to my shoulder & I am 5'8". You know...they know they dont belong there or doing bad things but it just seems to be a testing "game".
To help with the diarrhea I spoke to Debra & white boiled rice works the best. Sometimes if I give her different treats they will go right thru her so I feed her just the rice (maybe green beans included) for atleast 2 meals & it works.
Rubymom & Catalina thank you for the beautiful pictures! They do get big fast & develop their own personality...or stubborness! I also read on the Training & Behavioral Problems & Issues on the main forum & it has helped me alot. Have a great nite, all:wave:


----------



## DCGolden

So glad to see this is still going...I havent been around myself very much...busy busy now that we finally have more than 3 hours of sunshine in a row! ( although it doesn't look promising today ) I'm very glad to hear everyone is doing great! 
Catalina our Haddie was on that kind of a diet, along with the rice we added pumkin sometimes (canned) and cottage cheese. She loved it (of course) has he been getting into anything in the yard? We have to keep Cheddar on leash now even though the yard is completly fenced. Bark, rocks, shrooms, moss, dirt, grass...you name it she's eat it...I have combed my yard on my hands and knee's trying to find evey last stick-rock-mushroom and she STILL will find them somewhere!
Not sure if I told you all about the "pool incident" where she ran right in the very first time I let her on that side of the gate? :doh: Well...because of that she seems to have picked up a fear of...dare I say it? WATER!!!! We are slowly transitioning back into the water thing....right now though she just barks and barks and barks!
As far as countersurfing....the first night she discovered she could make it onto the dining room chair and then the table in 2 leaps....did not go well for her...:uhoh: She scared herself so bad with the clanging of the plates as they smashed on the floor and the silverwear everywhere...she's luckily a little hesitant to approach....so she just sits back about 4-5 feet and every 10-15 seconds she barks once....funny really...but she goes in the crate for now at dinner time.
Obedience class started last Monday w/ a "parent/teacher conference" hehehehe.... she goes this Tuesday. Thinking of maybe doing Good Citizens? Who knows...really just enjoying ourselves right now and getting a lot of socialization. She is very well behaved in public and most everyone comments on it. I guess we don't notice how "good" she really is because we're constantly correcting.
Just the same she is my sweet baby girl and we go everywhere together. She's laying at my feet, her head on my shoe, snoring away...grunt grunt grunt...

Take Care All! So glad to hear eveyones update!

DC and sleeping beauty :heartbeat


----------



## Catalina

DC - Fletcher spends most of his time outside on a leash. Our back yard is fenced too but, like his sister, he eats anything he can find if left to his own devices. I'm trying to let him off leash each day for a little bit of time until he starts to pull up the grass, moss, etc. His mouth gets swept MANY times a day and at no time is he unsupervised in the yard. Because of his occasional diarrhea I've been very careful. We do daily mushroom patrol. I can't believe how fast they crop up. I'm pretty sure that his problem doesn't stem from what he's eaten outside. He's a really healthy little guy. I'm sure we'll figure out the right food formula for him.
I'm sorry Cheddar has developed this fear of water. I'm sure that will change. Fletcher hasn't been swimming yet but he's going to the shore tomorrow. Hopefully he can get into the water then. On hikes, he hasn't shown much interest in wading into streams but then I don't remember our other goldens liking streams nearly as much as lakes and ocean. 
I love the mental image of a dog on the dining room table. That's one of those things that you look back on and laugh. Maybe you won't have a countersurfing issue with her at all as a result. 
It's good to see some life back in our thread! Everyone enjoy the sun tomorrow!


----------



## Mileysmom

:curtain:FYI---Was just reading on Behavorial Problems & issues a section on counter surfing & found it pretty interesting. Just wondering...are any of the pups afraid of thunder or any loud noises? DC I bet Cheddar will be ok with the water. Maybe just a kiddie pool...something small to get her feet wet & used to the feel of water...


----------



## Rubymom

Hi all,
I will read the counter surfing section as I think this is Ruby's new full-time obsession! As far as being fearful of noises she has no fear of thunder or fireworks or really anything for that matter. She is pretty much fearless with the exception of loud barking from a group of dogs. She will run leash in mouth and hide behind me when she hears that. This weekend we took her swimming and while she has not been particularily interested in the past this time she finally got it and was paddling around for a good 20 minutes. Once or twice panicked and started splashing and thrashing around until her feet hit the ground again but seemed to finally get the concept. The good news is she was so tired after slept for a good 2 hours. Probably not a bad thing for Cheddar to have a healthy caution towards water especially if you have a pool. How did Fletcher do in the water? Is Miley a swimmer? 
Had our first illness yesterday, out of the blue Ruby started throwing up in the afternoon. Threw up three times over a few hour period and now seems ok. I wanted to bring her to the emergency room but they told me to hold off when I called and sure enough she seemed fine later last night but it's so hard to se them sick, hopefully she just got into something that didn't agree with her.
Have a good day all,


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubymom...Miley is not afraid of any loud noises as of today...some dogs get terrified but it's good to know ours dont. Miley really hasnt been swimming...I took her to the beach & she liked the water but not the salt. Now if you get caught on all beaches here with a dog it's an automatic $100.00 fine. At my mothers she has a pond behind her house but...it also is used for the bogs so chemicals & gunk are in the water. She does go in a little & likes it but I get her out & end up washing her down as it stinks bad. I am still looking for a good spot, however, I dont know how to swim myself so she will be on her own..I would say she loves the snow the best.
I hope Ruby Tuesday is feeling better. That happened to me last summer & I got scared & called the emergency vet as it was on a Sunday but it did pass. Dont know if she got into a bad mushroom or moss in the yard.. Let me know what tips you have for the counter surfing that is working also. Have a great nite!:wave:


----------



## DCGolden

*Lots of new Pics!*

Hi All- Cheddar and I went to the beach tonight and although there was no actual swimming...a lot of splashing around and running was to be had! We had a blast!:leapfrog: here are some pic's from our outing...( as she chews the handle off the dusk pan ( Cheddar NO! ):doh:


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Theses are AWESOME photos!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing Cheddar! Love them!


----------



## Rubymom

Beautiful pictures and I love Cheddar's collar!


----------



## DCGolden

....bling.....


----------



## Catalina

She sure looks a lot like her brother! She obviously had a great night!


----------



## Mileysmom

DC..Great photos! I especially like the last one...and yes, I noticed her "bling" collar right away! Guess she has sucessfully grown into it! Remember when it looked so big on your dashboard?


----------



## sandy26

DC Love the photos.....she is such a cutie. Can't wait to show my daughter when she comes home this weekend. 
If the pups take after Mom, they will love the water. It is sometimes hard to get her out. She went for a swim this weekend, but did come out without having to bribe her. haha. 
Flame is not afraid of thunder, fireworks etc, but we have had goldens in the past that were awful with those loud noises. Would get destructive with fear. not fun.

Flame and I had a playdate. Deb came and picked us both up and we went over to see Flicka's pups (she is one of Flame's and recently had 12). They are beauties and we had a nice lunch and an enjoyable afternoon. It was very nice to get out of the house and at that point had not been driving yet.

Hope you all are enjoying your summer and your pups. Hopefully we will continue to have sunny skies. Do not remember a summer like this on Cape Cod.

Love all the posts and pictures.
Sandy


----------



## DCGolden

*Cheddar lost her first tooth*

Has anyone started to lose teeth? It started with Cheddar this past wknd and since then she has lost 4. We only found 1 ( it will go in her baby album of course ) :bowl:

We are making some positive strides with the water. She came into the pool yesterday on her own and sat on the front step. Haddie use to just lay on the front step for as long as we would allow her. We could also put her on a raft and float her out into the middle and she just LOVED it! I picked Cheddar up a few times and brought her out with me and she floated in my arms, then I let her go about 4 feet from the steps and she swam...followed by GOOD GIRL!!!!! She's still a little unsure but each time we go out into the yard now she goes for the gate to the pool...so it must not be all that bad if she wants to go in there? :crossfing Still no swimming at the beach...but I'm sure it will come...

She has made a lot of friends at our local park and loves going to doggie school! We are working on down and stay this week. :smooch: Potty training has still been an issue but not as bad as it use to be!

As you can all see from the previous pics she has grown into her "bling" collar which I didn't think would ever happen...and she's officially tall enough to eat from her "Big Girl" bowls! oh....childhood goes so quickly...

We are thinking about getting pet insurance...thoughts?

How are all the other babies doing????

Take Care for now- DC and my little almost swimmer...Cheddar


----------



## Catalina

Fletcher's been losing teeth regularly at this point. It started a couple of weeks ago but it's gathering speed now. I haven't been counting them but we found a couple of teeth outside his crate last week and it seems like bloody gums are a regular occurence at this point. He also has quite a bit of adult coat down his back and around his head and ears. It's fun to see him grow but I hate to lose that puppy stage! Our babies are growing up! 

Fletcher has done really well with the house training (not an accident in a month or more) but in the last couple of days he's had some accidents. Maybe this is the rebellious teenage time they talk about? These happened when we were both right there. There definitely was no attempt to ring the bell. This too will pass I'm sure. 

Obedience class is going pretty well. Fletcher will sell his soul for a treat so, as long as we have treats in our hands, he'll do anything anytime. We're working on stay too among other things. Honestly, he's been doing that well for awhile but it's good to do it with the class too. All those added distractions give him an extra challenge. I really like doing the classes. He's considered beginner obedience now. I think he'll probably continue through the advanced obedience and off leash classes as well. After that we'll see...

I'm envious about all the swimming. Where we live, there are lots of streams but limited access to lakes. We go to the shore where our boat is kept often but there are limited spots where dogs are allowed until after Labor Day. He's going to love the beach!

Fletcher has a vet appointment today so I'll find out how much he weighs. He had a little trouble tolerating the Eukanuba puppy food so we're going to discuss a possible adult food for him. There are so many out there but I need on that will be good to his system. Any suggestions?

Hope all those Beechwood puppies are doing just fine. Keep us posted!


----------



## Rubymom

It's so funny, I typed up a long post this morning and went to send and my computer shut down! Ruby lost her first tooth last Friday (we have it in a plastic baggy) and I think lost a few more over the weekend but we can't find them. The puppies are growing up. 
Ruby is starting to really enjoy the water and goes swimming a few times a week but only if I am in the water or another dog, still won't venture out on her own but is paddling around like a pro.
Ruby has regressed a little in the past few days, displaying behavoir we thought was gone, biting and just generally being a little bratty so I guess they go through the same things as human kiddos, hopefully this will pass as you said Catalina.
I need to start leaving Ruby alone for a few hours in the morning starting in September and am having a lot of anxiety. She really hasn't been alone yet and not sure how she will do. How do the other puppies do?
I haven't ventured away from the Eukanuba but Ruby has also had a little bit of a hard time tolerating it so may switch as well. We have an appointment for her to be spayed on the 12th so will ask the vet then and see what they recommend. Has anyone else made an appointment to spay/neuter. Keeping Miss Ruby quiet after should be interesting.
Have a great day!


----------



## Rubymom

Oh and I did sign Ruby Tuesday up for health insurance through VPI and got a 5% discount so should we need it we will be set!


----------



## Catalina

Fletcher had a big day today. He went swimming for the first time this afternoon and he loved it! With just a little bit of coaxing he climbed right in and got right down to retrieving sticks from the water. Can't wait to take him again! And the great by-product of the swimming was that he's been having a really great nap.
He was 42 pounds at the vet earlier this week and I'm getting to the point that I'm surprised to hear the usual "Look at the cute puppy" because he's not such a puppy anymore. I can't wait to see what he'll be like as an adult but I'll miss him as a puppy. Hope you're all having a great weekend!


----------



## Mileysmom

Beautiful pics of Fletcher....yes, he is getting bigger! They are all getting to be young adults & loosing their baby teeth. I look forward to reading all the updates on Cheddar & Ruby Tuesday. Please keep them coming everyone!


----------



## Mileysmom

:wavey:OK...OK..It's been a long time since an update on all the pups! And where is Fiona and Parker? We dont even have any updated info and pictures on them! And how is Ruby Tuesday, Miss Cheddar and Fletcher doing also? To answer your question about pet insurance I did not get it. However, one serious incident could possibly cost thousands so I did toy with the idea. Did you guys get your pups microchipped? I did.
So.....lets hear from some of you Moms!


----------



## Rubymom

Hi Mileysmom,
I bet everyone is busy trying to enjoy the very short summer we have had! Would love to hear how everyone is doing. How is Ms.Miley and the training going? Ruby is doing great although getting spayed this morning and I am as nervous as if I was having surgery, I just feel so bad for the munchkin as well as having no idea of how I will keep her quiet for 7-10 days let alone 7-10 minutes. 
Ruby is 31 pounds as of yesterday so for all the predictions of her being a freakishly large golden I actually think she will be petite. She is still giving me a run for my money and we are moving at the end of the month so Ms.Ruby (and her mom) have a lot of changes coming up. I hope she does ok with everything.
Anyway, would love to hear updates as well on everyone, take care


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubymom...Great to hear from you..."a run for the money" sums it up quite nicely! I am sure she will be calm due to the surgery and advise from the vet will be helpful.Sometimes animals just "know" what to do better than us humans do at times..What state are you moving to? I hope it is closer to Mass. Ms Miley & I took a ride to Cape Cod.....Barnstable to be exact! Debra assisted both of us in some one on one training & we both have our assignments to work on this week & will return next week to see how we are both progressing. It was a big help for me and thanks for asking about us. Let me know how Ruby Tuesday (I love that name) is progressing.
Have a good nite, all!


----------



## DCGolden

Hello All!

Great to see/hear the updates! Cheddar weighed in at 40 pounds this time at the Doc. Caught a little case of Kennel Cough despite the vaccine we gave her...she's all better now with a $208.00 vet bill...so although we were tossing around the idea of insurance this last time made our minds up! It would have already paid for itself had we have gotten it in the beginning! All is status quo...we are continuing to work our way through classes and she has really excelled. Still working on the swimming thing....She won't do it on her own but doesn't mind a little prodding. Some day soon I'll post more pic's! Miley's Mom let me know if you continue to go up to Deb's, would love to meet Miley-see you and Deb and maybe do lunch. I don't mind the drive! and we can take some good pic's!


----------



## Mileysmom

DCGolden...I asked Debra & the week of 8/24 in the afternoon would work nicely. I have a Red Sox game 8/25 and we wont plan for a Friday afternoon due to traffic.Will be in touch with you....You can also get the chance to see & hold Flicker's pups! They are absolutely beautiful fur balls! Then Miley can meet her "step-sister" Cheddar!Will be a great time for all...cant wait!


----------



## DCGolden

Mileysmom said:


> DCGolden...I asked Debra & the week of 8/24 in the afternoon would work nicely. I have a Red Sox game 8/25 and we wont plan for a Friday afternoon due to traffic.Will be in touch with you....You can also get the chance to see & hold Flicker's pups! They are absolutely beautiful fur balls! Then Miley can meet her "step-sister" Cheddar!Will be a great time for all...cant wait!


 
Sounds great! I'm open Monday 8/24 and Thursday 8/27. Let me know here or e-mail or have Deb FB me! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Mileysmom

Ok..Will relay the message..good afternoons for me..


----------



## Mileysmom

:wavey: Hi Guys! What hot, humid weather we have been having...Miss Miley has been visiting the fresh water ponds and loving it! Soooo how is Ruby Tuesday....Fletcher....Cheddar....Parker...and Fionna doing? Any new pictures as they must be getting big real fast by now..


----------



## Ljilly28

Hi everyone! Just thought I'd tell you that Tally and I got our hats handed to us by a gorgeous Beechwood golden at Obedience this weekend. I asked all about him- he is five and so pretty, with good hips and elbows- great temperament. . .


----------



## Rubymom

Good morning, Wanted to check in and see how the puppies were doing. Ruby is great, she has been cooped up the past 10 days after her spay and we have had a few challenges as far as behavior that I thought had gone away resurfacing. We are still struggling with biting when she gets overexcited, and rushes of adrenalin that she has a hard time controlling and eating everything on her walks. I think she has entered the testing phase and the past two weeks have been a little discouraging as we continue with all the techniques and training that had been so effective not being quite so effective anymore! Having said that, she is a funny, lively beautiful girl who has an incredible spirit (sometimes I wish that spirit was a little less). Would love to hear how everyone else is doing and if anyone is dealing with any of the same issues as the puppies get older. As always, I worry I am doing something that is creating some of these behaviors... Have a great day


----------



## DCGolden

Ljilly...always good to hear from you! I wonder which of the dogs it was? that is good news for all of us that seem to be going through the same stages with our babies...defiance! :doh: If we can just wait and work it out I'm sure they will get it eventually...

Ruby- thanks for the update! Cheddar continues to be her quirky self. She is soooo good in class...and then during the week she turns into a maniac! We too have been tested..and tested...and tested...lol.....She goes for her surgery Sept 23rd. When we take her out for a good run she is an angel, but any day we don't...forget about it! A true puppy! She is about 45 pounds now and a big ol spunk of pure energy....The main thing we are concerned with is her utter defiance! She does not get the whole..."come" thing and that worries us! She just looks, and runs the other way! Not use to it as our old girl Haddie was by our sides 24-7. We could throw a Tbone steak in the middle of the road and she wouldn't go after it. We are working on it tho...and believe it or not...she is still peeing in the house....Went to Grandma's the other day and laid a big puddle smack dab in the middle of the living room...so much for Grandma baby sitting...

ah...It's all good tho...I'm sure we'll work it out. She's a beautiful girl and I couldn't be happier with her! I'm sure we all feel the same way ! 

Facebook has been my home of late...and we started a Fan Page for her...lol...She has 125 Fans!

tried to copy and paste the link...but it doesn't work...oh well....

Thats all for now! Take Care all! DC and The growing Baby Cheddar


----------



## Catalina

Glad to hear about all those growing puppies! Like the others, Fletcher is getting big, about 50 pounds now and looking lanky. He's doing very well, not without his challenges but they're fewer now. He's finished another obedience class and starts a third in mid September. The classes have worked wonders with him and he learns so quickly! 
We just took a week and a half trip to Nebraska to visit our son on a cattle ranch, 3300 miles and a new place to stay most nights. Fletcher was a great traveler and adapted very well to each new place. He did very well at the ranch though he had to be on leash at all times so as not to disturb the cattle. I think his favorite part of the trips was swimming in the creeks. One of the highlights of the trip was visiting my sister in Illinois with her 3 dogs. 
He's gotten to the stage now where he wants to pull his soft toys limb from limb so he's down to the Kong and Nylabones, anything he can't destroy. He continues to chase the cats but I think the cats actually goad him into it sometimes. When we tell him to "leave it", the cats don't run away. They just wait for the fun to resume.
Keep the news about those other puppies coming. It's always good to hear about them.


----------



## DCGolden

Cheddar will be The Mascot for Team "Gouda for the Heart" in The upcoming 5k Heart Walk at Rocky Neck State Beach in CT. She's such a gouda girl...and growing sooo darn big everyday...She just had her first official groomer visit with a new place that opened up right down the street from us, very friendly and total dog people! Love them! and Cheddar does too! Here is her Heart walk photo : along with a few others :wavey: ciao for now...DC and the squeaky clean cheese ball


----------



## Catalina

DC - Great pictures as always! She's growing into a very pretty girl!


----------



## DCGolden

...and yes...the human in the photo..is none other than DCGolden...


----------



## DCGolden

Catalina- are you thinking of coming to the Cape?


----------



## Catalina

Considering it. Mileys Mom mentioned it to me. I'd love to come if it's a day I can work out. I'm sure that Fletcher would love to see Cheddar again!


----------



## DCGolden

Catalina-Mileys Mom...We are going to go up Sept. 14th and stay the night! Let me know what you think! DC


----------



## Catalina

It's possible that we could drive up in the afternoon and stay overnight. Will you be there for the majority of the day on Monday? It might make sense for us to drive up on Sunday and stay over to be there for Monday. I work for a school so it would be great to keep my vacation time to a minimum at this time of year. Just let me know what you're thinking. I'd love to work it out!


----------



## Mileysmom

Ok DCGolden & Catalina...I will be there on Sept 14th also...I am looking for Ruby Tuesdays Mom to invite her also...Will be a nice family reunion! And I think we will have a special guest there also...the Mom who made it all happen!:banana:Lets try to get ahold of Dana..


----------



## Rubymom

Hi all,

I would love to try and come down for a few hours on Monday Sept 14th. I am in the midst of moving and crazy time at work but am going to try and get down as it would be great to meet everyone and see all the other puppies although I think I have the only Sandy baby but Deb has Alton who is Ms.Ruby's brother (although he sounds much better behaved!)Have a great long weekend all Dana


----------



## DCGolden

We will be there most of the day on Monday, yes. We'll leave around 8am, be there by 11am...wish we could go up Sunday, but I have a very big event to shoot on the wknd. Tell ya all about it when it's over! Can't wait! I look forward to meeting all of you!!!! and of course the babies !!!!


----------



## Catalina

It's all set up for us. We'll arrive Sunday afternoon and stay til about 3 or 4 on Monday. Unfortunately we need to be home for work on Tuesday and we've got a ride. It'll be good to meet you all and your puppies!


----------



## Mileysmom

Catalina...That's great! I will see you early Monday morning. I am so excited...the list of people attending, what I have named," The Family Reunion", is getting longer...And if Angel Rose is feeling ok she will be there also...she is Miley's sister Maggie! I am glad Debra has a large back yard and has been so gracious to allow all this excitement into her home. I told her I could go early to help her if needed.Maybe we can do some training exercises or something fun with the pups & owners. Any ideas?
To think..this started out with my training lessons with Deb..we have been practicing and Miss Miley better do good:doh:...especially in front of all her relatives including her mother Flame. Because when Momma's not happy......:uhoh:


----------



## sandy26

Hello All.....
Deb told me the plans and I am going to try to leave work early Monday to come by with Mama Flame. I was told of dinner at Spanky's too. I am afraid I will miss you Nancy, as you plan to leave earlier on Mon. Deb invited me to stop by and see you all...and have wine on the porch...Sounds like a great reunion.


----------



## Catalina

Sandy26 - Sorry it looks like I'll miss you, the dinner and maybe the wine on the porch. It all sounds great but we really have to be back for work on Tuesday and it'll probably take 6 hours or more to get home. We've been telling Fletcher he might be seeing his mom but I'll bet he'll have a lot of fun regardless with all of his old pals. Hopefully, we'll be late leaving and you'll get there early and it will all work out. Otherwise, just have a great time and have a drink for us!


----------



## sandy26

Nancy.....wine on the porch was for Sunday!!!! I had told Deb that I wanted to see "little" Fletcher. I have to voluteer at a road race that day, but hopefully will get a chance to stop by for a bit. Do you have any idea what time you may be getting to the Cape? Hopefully, things will work out. Sandy


----------



## Rubymom

Hi all,
I am so sorry I will miss the reunion on Monday. I can't get away from work and am in the midst of renovating the 200 year old house I just bought (what was I thinking!). Ruby and I will be there in spirit and will hopefully be able to make the next one. Take lots of pictures and post updates please. Have a great time!


----------



## Catalina

Sandy - That would be great! We're trying to get away from here by 10 which will get us to Barnstable somewhere between 3:30 and 5:00. Hope to see you!

Rubymom - What cute pictures! I'm sorry we won't be seeing you and Ruby in person but it sounds like you have your hands full. Good luck with your house. Ruby's pictures are beautiful. It's so nice to see a puppy surrounded by stuffed toys with no visible stuffing or missing appendages. She looks like a happy girl!


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubymom..Sorry that I wont be able to see you & Ruby but definately next time. She is one cute beauty...I am happy you posted her pics...I, too, am surprised she has not destroyed those beautiful stuffed toys....wait....are those brand new just for the picture????! I agree..what a happy looking pup!


----------



## Rubymom

How was the puppy reunion???


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubymom..We had a great time. Weather was beautiful...we ran the dogs in a field then walked down to a pond & they all went swimming! DCGolden took many pictures of which I am sure she will upload here. Was so good to see everyone...the pups are getting so big! I will email you the few I have once I get them into the computer hopefully tonight. I will say one thing...It took me 1hr 30 mins to go one exit to get off the midcape highway as they are working on the Sagamore bridge. I go home over the Bourne Bridge and I am sure Catalina..who left the same time as me...is still on the road heading home to New Jersey. Heard the news this am & we got stuck in what ended up being a 12 mile back up to get off the cape. It was well worth the great time of the day..I missed you!


----------



## DCGolden

*I'm Swimming!*

What a great visit to The Cape! Cheddar grew up over night...very strange happenings around here....We visit The Cape and hang out with all you guys...Cheddars "family" and all of the sudden she is swimming!!! Maybe she just needed a big brother to show her how? Then...today...she whined and rang the bell to go outside - all on her own...AND...she jumped up into the back of the truck all by herself...AND...I took a nap on the bed for 2 hours! and she slept right next to me???? crazy....:bowl: yet all very good!

Anyway- great to see and meet everyone! When I edit all the photos I'll put them up!

<3 DC and My little Swimming piece of cheese- Cheddar


----------



## DCGolden

oops....just read your note Nancy (MileysMom) about the traffic on The Cape? Holy Cow! Thank God for GPS! I had an appointment at 645pm in CT and we were scrambling around though side streets trying to get to The Bourne Bridge! Usually we take the Sagamore as well...We hung out for a while on Tuesday. Deb cooked us a fabulous breakfast and we headed out for some sight seeing. Found an awesome beach...who knows where? and threw the ball in...next thing we know...Cheddar is swimming? Go figure...Anyway. Great to see you and yes...I will upload a bunch of photos once I get some other jobs done photography wise. Take Care-Di


----------



## Catalina

Bill, Fletcher and I all had a great time on the Cape this week! Just see the look on Fletcher's face! It's not only an extraordinary group of dogs, but also a fun group of owners. The dogs all had such a good time together running and swimming. DC - So glad to hear of Cheddar's progress with the swimming! Maybe she just needed the group encouragement. Fletcher had such a good time with her! Many thanks to Deb for her hospitality and to Nancy and Diane for making the arrangements.


----------



## Mileysmom

:--big_grin:That Fletcher....he's a looker! Just remember the babe next to him is 7 yrs older...


----------



## trinityquinn

I am sorry that we missed Miley and Mileys Mom and Fletcher and Fletchers Mom at the Puppy Party-- My mom, Fionna and I drove down and met Diane and Mary and of course Cheddar as well as the Beechwood Kids! Hopefully we can schedule another puppy reunion in a few months to get the kids together again. Hope all is well!! Bridget and Fionna


----------



## Catalina

We're sorry we missed you too Bridget! We would have liked to meet you and Fionna too. If there's another reunion, we'll make every attempt to be there. It was so much fun!


----------



## Rubymom

Hi all,
I hope everyone and the pups are doing well. I am posting because I am having some issues wih Ruby and am hoping I can get some ideas, suggestions etc. from you all. We moved into our new (old) house about a week ago and since we have been there Ruby has begun displaying behavior that I haven't seen since she was a puppy. Most concerning is she is biting me, not hard enough to break the skin but definately not in a fun play with me way. I fenced in the back yard for her and she puts everything in her mouth, mounds of dirt, sticks, rocks and when I try to correct her or divert she starts leaping at me and trying to bite. She is also tearing up anything she can get her hands (or mouth) on in the huse I know that her entire routing has changed along with her surroundings but I have spent the past 4 nights exhausted and in tears after the nights are over and she is sleeping. We had made so much progress and now some of the behaviors we had worked so hard to stop have come back full force and even worse. We are in training classes and she goes to doggie daycare and is great in both places. I'm not sure how to handle and make her feel better...


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubymom,
I am so sorry to hear how distressed you are. The biting and chewing of my couch, chair tops, woodend legs on my chairs and the final straw was she started to chew up my wall to wall carpet. I am no expert...and I have spent a few times crying myself out of frustration. I would say it might be more the age than the new house. Miley would actually curl her top lip up & show her teeth. In the crate for 10 time out. Places she chewed not stop got the listering sprayed on it & if she went towards it after me telling her to get away she got a mist of it in the nose. That made an impact. She still nips me once in a while & boy, does it hurt. I have noticed that since she has turned 1 1/2 she seems to be settling down. Also...I now crate her during the afternoon till I get home from work (used to leave her out all day) & has been of great help. And if she still kept biting she got a slap on the butt. Hope this might help.


----------



## Catalina

So sorry to hear you're going through a rough patch with Ruby. I've noticed that Fletcher hasn't been as sharp at obedience lately and I suspect we're getting near that rebellious adolescent period you always hear about. Ruby's is probably exacerbated by the move and I can imagine how hard that is for you right now with all you probably have to deal with in your new (old) house. I'm not sure what to tell you except to bear with her and try not to let her get you upset. She certainly shouldn't be allowed to bite at you. Since you're in class with her, I'd rely on her trainers for advice. They know her temperament will probably have some good suggestions. Maybe a private session would help? You might also post your concerns in the behavior section of the forum. I'll bet someone on here has had your experience themselves. Hold on. She's going to be an awesome dog. All this time and training now is just an investment in her future. Please let us know how she does!


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubymom...Just wondering how you have been making out with Ruby Tuesday the past few days. Calming down a little? You hang in there...


----------



## Ljilly28

I'm curious about how all the Beechwood pups are doing?


----------



## Catalina

Some of us have kept in touch and all seem to be doing well. Fletcher is our little prince - so smart, cuddly and handsome. He was about 70 pounds last time we weighed him. He learns very quickly and has been a natural at his obedience classes. 
His favorite things are rides in the car and playing in the backyard. Right now he's just thrilled with last night's snowfall. 
All in all, we're so happy with him! He's everything we were hoping he'd be and more. He just might need a companion when he gets a little older and the companion would definitely be a Beechwood puppy too.


----------



## Ljilly28

Holy smokes! That is Fletcher??? He is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Catalina

Yup! Thanks. We think he's pretty special too. Actually that first picture was taken at York Beach in Maine. We get up there now and then as we have relatives up there. My husband actually used to spend his summers at Highland Lake in Falmouth.


----------



## Ljilly28

If you come back to Maine in the summer, we'd love to have a play date with you!


----------



## Catalina

That would be fun. I'll definitely keep you posted.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello Everyone!

I just searched "Beechwood Goldens" and started to read all the threads! How adorable are all of Beechwood Pups!! I am so excited b/c Anne Marie and I decided it is time to love another "Maarten". We will be proud parents of a Beechwood Golden soon!!!!!

Cant wait!...our big decision is if we would like to love two.


----------



## Mileysmom

Welcome David & Anne Marie to our Beechwood Family! So very happy for you.


----------



## Rubymom

Congrats on the upcoming puppy(ies). I followed your thread regarding your beloved Maarteen, after losing my 6 year old golden last year I know very much the pain of losing your best friend and was very touched by your journey with Maarteen. I am the proud owner of Ruby, a 10 month old terror (who just walked by with the remote control in her mouth) from the Sandy and Tommy Beechwood litter. Can't wait to see pictures of your new babies!!!


----------



## Mileysmom

:artydude:banana:We have 10 new Beechwood Pups today!!!! All are healthy and Mom is doing great! Hmmmmmm boy or girl?:artydudearty2:


----------



## Catalina

DavidRussellJr - That's just great that you've decided to get another Beechwood puppy (or two). Will your puppy(ies) be from the Athena litter? After reading your sad thread about Maarten, I know any puppy would be so lucky to be a part of your family and you'll be so happy to have another puppy or two to love. Keep us posted and show us pictures please!


----------



## Mileysmom

David..the coolest thing...I thought having no children myself...was when some of DCGolden's friends gave her a Baby Shower before she brought home her pup Cheddar! And..if your expecting twins you might need a few things! Who says you cant throw your own party with friends & family???


----------



## Mileysmom

:wavey:Just wanted to note that 1 yr ago today..This thread was started by DCGolden and we have had one Family Reunion with pups & owners this past fall and planning our Winter Reunion in a couple of weeks. Not only have the pups bonded with us as their new parents but we as adults have bonded to one another in a rare friendship. We have kept in touch with each other & shared a genuine interest in each other's lives and calamaties with all our pups. Deb has opened her heart & her home to all of us and for that I am grateful. I know a few of us still visit GRF on a regular basis and are blessed for all the help all the members have expressed to us. It has meant a lot. And, yes, my dog is my life. Just the 2 of us.. but now we have a new family that if not for this GRF it would have never happened. And THAT I am eternally grateful for!:thanks:
Nancy


----------



## DCGolden

*1 Year...boy...that went quick!*

Very well put Miley's Mom! I can't believe it's been over a year since I first posted that... I just read through most of the thread..and laughed so hard! We were all so excited! Deb at Beechwoods has been so incredible! I too feel as if we have formed our own little Beechwoods family! Its awesome to get together w/ all the other owners and to keep in touch on FB. As for Cheddar...here are a few current pic's and an oldie but goodie..I couldn't be more happy with her. She is beautiful! She is smart! She has an awesome personality...what else is there? I love that she thinks she's a lap dog...and every night she lays right next to me and watches TV. It went so quick...we find ourselves saying...Is it time for another??? :uhoh:

Take Care all...DC and Cheddar


----------



## DCGolden

Rubymom said:


> I am the proud owner of Ruby, a 10 month old terror (who just walked by with the remote control in her mouth) from the Sandy and Tommy Beechwood litter.


 
OMG you crack me up! :clown:

DC


----------



## DCGolden

davidrusselljr said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I just searched "Beechwood Goldens" and started to read all the threads! How adorable are all of Beechwood Pups!! I am so excited b/c Anne Marie and I decided it is time to love another "Maarten". We will be proud parents of a Beechwood Golden soon!!!!!
> 
> Cant wait!...our big decision is if we would like to love two.


David and Anne Marie- Welcome to The Beechwoods thread :wavey: I am so sorry about Maarten...We too lost our girl Haddie in January of 09 to cancer. She was 11. It is actually what prompted me to start this thread. I didn't know Deb or Beechwoods and was actually referred there through another breeder because we wanted to wait for a Spring litter ( That didn't work out to well btw- it rained for like 20 days straight!) Well we are so happy that we did. Maybe you will be able to join us on our "reunions" I'm sure Deb just loves that we take over her Inn...lol. Anyway- Welcome! I can't wait to see all the pic's! Do you have the litter? Is it Athena's? Take Care for Now...DC and Cheddar


----------



## Mileysmom

And Ruby is still running around the house with the remote to this day! I cant wait for our Winter Reunion...need to do a "count down ticker"..And we all still have the same enthusiasm today...that we had a year ago...if not stronger. So now the "pups" are just shy of a year & Miley is almost 2. She has slowed down on the chewing but still gives me a run for my money..Thought Cheddar would be enrolled in college by now! They are all smart...too smart!


----------



## trinityquinn

*Too Funny*

Too funny----Fionna also has a love for the remote.....eats it at any moment that she can!!! She is still such a crazy girl....the 1st 15 minutes in the morning are QUITE a challenge as she is borderline psychotic and has that puppy energy that she just cant get out!

I too am looking forward to our reuinion---also to reintroduce Fionna to the Beechwood house as Deb has graciously agreed to dogsit for both kids Finn and Fionna while I am on vacation at the end of this month...

Love to all!! Bridget Fionna and Finnegan


----------



## Rubymom

Wanted to chime in to add my thanks to Deb and to all the great people who I have met (virtually) but feel as if I know just throught the posts and sharing of love for our Beechwood puppies and the sharing of the journey. Ruby is an 11 month old bundle of joy and energy who is a wonderful addition to my life albeit a constant challenge with a spirit and will that is unmatched. Looking forward to meeting in person everyone (humans and doggies) on the 6th and getting some tips and help to make myself a better owner because according to Ruby any issues we have are really mine and have very little to do with her Happy Friday all!


----------



## almac

Hello all my Beechwood family! I too am so happy we chose to go with Deb at Beechwoods, even though it was a long journey - it was WELL worth it. Parker is everything we could have dreamed of in a dog and so much more. He has become truly another family member. And I can't believe I'm saying this, but yes, we are starting to think about getting another puppy! I think we'll wait a bit more (maybe another year til Parker's 2) but I am so happy with him that I'd love to add one more! I think Goldens are like chips - you can't have just one! LOL I am bummed that we live so far away that I can't join all the reunions.  Please take lots of pictures and post for me okay?!? I'll get back on later tonight and upload some recent pictures of my handsome boy.

Take care and blessings to all!


----------



## almac

Here are some recent pictures of my boy!


----------



## Catalina

I think we're all at least as excited now about our dogs as we were when we were anticipating them. The last 9 months have been quite an adventure! All of the puppies look absolutely beautiful! We're so pleased with Fletcher and can see that he's going to be a wonderful dog. Lindy, we're also planning on another when Fletcher turns 2 if all goes well. Maybe we'll have littermates?

When we went to get Fletcher, Deb welcomed us into the Beechwood family. At the time, I didn't realize what that meant. Deb has always shown interest in us and our endeavors with Fletcher and has welcomed us back to visit. I have no doubt that if there was any problem she'd be solidly behind us with help and advice. No doubt we'll be traveling back to the Cape when we're ready for Fletcher's younger companion. The other owners are also a lot of fun and have been supportive all along the way. Can't wait to get together again!

Davidrusselljr - Lots of happiness with your little one. Nothing like a golden puppy to help heal!


----------



## Mileysmom

:artydudeToday is our "Winter Reunion" day!! Everyone is excited...will enclude having lunch, running all the dogs in a park, coming back to the Inn, talking, training, talking and just simply enjoying everyones company (I like that the best!) A few hidden surprises and my attempt at making a quick Family Tree Chart. Almac..we will try to post pics as soon as possible for you...Let's have a great day, Kids!!:wavey:


----------



## Ljilly28

I still love this thread. I met "Fred" from beechwood, and really liked him.


----------



## trinityquinn

*A great day..........*

What a fun day we had we Deb, Diane, Nancy, Sandy & Ben, Nancy & Bill, Dana, Mariah and of course my mom!!!! AND 9 DOGGIES  
My hope was to take many pictures but when I got to the park I realized that I had little to no idea which dog was mine because they all looked sooo much alike!!!

Oh and of course my adoption was made "final" which truly warms my heart. Little Gracie who is names Beechwoods Cheese Full of Grace (Which I think is the cutest name) is going to come home to me on March 1st. 

When is their birthdays??? I will indeed be throwing her and Fionna a big bash.....I am indeed crazy with 3 dogs----I think that makes the transition between having dogs to having DOGS... 

Thanks to everyone for all of their support for her, both in thoughts and prayers and monetarily....its going to be a road to her recovery that I am anxious to complete! 

AS an aside, I feel so privelaged to be a part of this group as every conversation. meeting, visit is just so fantastic. I feel excited to have a dog from each of the March 2009 litters so I am connected with each of you....

Busy sunday getting ready for vacation and the new baby!!!

Love to all.....Bridget, Finnegan, Fionna AND Gracie


----------



## Rubymom

It was a great reunion day...all of the puppies and humans that belong to the puppies are fantastic and the best part is that Gracie found her home. She is very lucky to be joining your family and I have a feeling you will be very lucky to have her as well, let me know if you ever need help in anyway with Ms.Gracie.


----------



## Catalina

We all had a wonderful time meeting some of you for the first time and seeing others again. It's great to see the dogs together and we really enjoyed the owners too! So happy that Gracie is going to her forever home. You'll be a perfect mom to her, Bridget. Please keep us posted on her progress.

Nancy, thanks for those cute goodie bags. Fletcher has been so happy with his ball since we arrived back home. That was so thoughtful!

Bill took some pictures but, as Bridget posted, it's hard to tell who's who. Here are a couple. It was so much fun to see those Beechwood boys and girls all romping together. Let's be sure to do it again! As always, thanks Deb for being the breeder extraordinaire!


----------



## Mileysmom

Thank you Catalina...the bags were fun to make plus I had to choose something that would fit all the dogs and then combine/attach them to Deb..so I painted her leash! Of course...I forgot Miley's goodie bag at Deb's!
I had a wonderful time also. I so love being with everyone and especially happy to meet Bridget, her Mom & Dana for the 1st time. Good to see Sandy..I was really eyeing that golden retriever sweater you had on...hoping you would get hot so I could snatch it!! Miss Miley was....well...Miss Miley. Was so great to see you Diane..as always. Few snow flurries and very cold but just hanging out in the kitchen talking & enjoying each others company made it well worth everything. And that's what they call a "Family". All the dogs have gotten so mature, handsome & well behaved. The day gave me lots of joy... The pics are great...cant tell who is who! I guess only their mothers really know that......


----------



## davidrusselljr

I wished Anne Marie and myself could have made the trip down. It would have been hard but yet would have been fun to go back to Maarten's place of birth and seeing and meeting all the Maartens.

I am so glad to hear about Gracie! That is so awesome!!! I keep thinking of her but just couldnt handle going into a situation like that after Maarten's Journey.

Bridget I pray all works out. I am sure you have great medical people behind you but if you ever need someone, Dr. Ed Kochin at Cape Cod Vet. Specialists is the best.

I hope all is well with everyone and cant thank everyone enough for all your help and support over Maarten's journey.

We will never forget.


----------



## trinityquinn

Davidrusselljr---thanks so much for your warm wishes of Gracie....I do hope and pray that everything works out....I have certainly have received an outpouring of "positive prayers" from the Golden Group and they have also established a Gracie Fund to help defray some of the costs....In the end...I am the lucky one to have such a great addition to my life and home!

I am bringing my other 2 down to Deb on Thursday for vacation and then when I come back on March 1st I am taking all three back with me (READ: CRAZY CRAZY LADY!!!) 

I miss everyone and cant wait to plan out next outing....we will definately have to meet up at my house this summer on the lake!! The dogs would have a blast and perhaps we get them all dock diving!!!  

Love to ALL!!!


----------



## loverofgldns

I want everyone to know how addicted I have become to this thread! We are getting our little girl "Madison" on March 6 from Debbie at Beechwood. We lost our sweet Tobey the day after Christmaa. He was a little over 11 and developed an aggressive form of cancer that didn't allow him to open his mouth. We were shocked and devasted. We still have our 2 1/2 year old Chloe with us. She misses her companion as much as we miss him. I stumbled across Beechwood Goldens and contacted Debbie about any upcoming litters and lo and behold, she had a three week old litter available. Living on the Cape, I can't tell you haow hard it is not to be obnoxious and drop in to see the pups! It was reassuring to see that all of you were as excited and anxious as my husband and I are. I feel like an expectant mother. Anyway, I'm thrilled I found this thread and know that soon I may be calling for advice. Having a puppy is like labor, you forget the tough part and only remember the rewards


----------



## KimZay

Hi! We're considering a litter from Deb which will also be ready to head home on March 6th! They must be littermates! How exciting! 

I'd love to talk to you about your experience thus far. Was going to PM you but noticed you didn't have the 15 required posts to PM yet. If you have a chance, can you email me? [email protected]

Kim


----------



## Mileysmom

Best of luck to you Loverofgldns...Welcome to our family...I am sure you will be just as happy with your new pup as we are...Pls feel free to email me or any of us if needed...we usually arent far away & check in very often...Again...sorry for your loss..it does leave a huge hole in your heart..I hope this will be a new beginning with some new,caring, concerned & crazy (me) new friends you just havent met yet!:artydude


----------



## loverofgldns

Thank you for your condolences. We are not replacing him just the hole in our lives. I've been in touch with Kimzay and she met with Deb today and pit down a deposit on a little boy. You can't help but fall in love with those little bundles of fur. The next time everyone gets together at the dog park, I'd love to go. I'm a teacher, so if you do it on a weekend, I'll be there! 1 1/2 more weeks! Can't wait!


----------



## Mileysmom

:--happy:You definately will be invited!! DCGolden...who started this thread did her own little count down each day here...was very exciting for all of us. It's a wonderful personal reminder for us of our "own" special day that our new pup came home, too. And of course we will want to know if you are getting a male or female and what name you have choosen, if any, yet. I am so very happy for you!


----------



## Catalina

So happy for those of you waiting for your puppies! Pick up day is just over a week away. I know how excited you must be since we were just there about 10 months ago. Get some sleep now and stock up on chewable items for the babies. They're so much fun and so worth all the attention they need as little guys. Welcome to the Beechwood family!

p.s. Fletcher, Cheddar and Gracie all turn 1 on Wednesday. Where did that time go?


----------



## loverofgldns

Eight more days and counting!!!!! I am hoping to see the pups tomorrow. One of my students from last year is heading to Debbie's to meet Debbie and the puppies. They are getting a male. Her folks asked me where I was getting the golden and I referred them to Deb. Anyway, I teach 65 miles away from where I live, so my student is doing some traveling. She asked me if I could meet her there. If it's okay with Debbie, I'm going to go and see not only my student but those beautiful puppies!!!

We are getting a female. We decided to name her "Madison". I think we took longer picking out her name than we did our own children!!!!

Looking forward to meeting other Beechwood folks!!!


----------



## KimZay

Nancy, Fletcher is gorgeous! What a handsome fella he is!

Judy! If you take any pics, I'd love to see them!


----------



## Mileysmom

Loverofgldns & KimZay...Best suggestion I can give you...find an Ocean State Job Lot store & visit it frequently...you will get great deals on lots of pet stuff....collars, leashes, brushes, toys, crates, on & on! I am going to stay on this thread..no need to repeat on both threads...but I am so happy for you guys and very excited for you and your families. It will be a change & adjustment for a little while but as you know it will be well worth the love you will share with your new "child". Right now I am busy on the web looking for Golden Retriever t-shirts, sweatshirts, etc at reasonible prices. Most of the stuff I see I could probably paint myself but it does take time. I like to do artwork...even painted on dog collars!!!! And forgot poor Miss Mileys at Deb's!!! Can you believe it????!!!:doh:


----------



## Mileysmom

Catalina....WoW! One year already???!!! Will try to post a pic of Miley at 1 yr to see if they look similar....we do have the same mothers....


----------



## Catalina

Mileysmom - I do see a resemblance between Fletcher and his half-sister. I always liked Miley's head and I think Fletcher's is actually getting to be similar. I guess they both got that from Flame. She passed a lot of good qualities on to her puppies. 

So 7 days til puppy pickup! Lucky new puppy owners!


----------



## Mileysmom

Yes...I love the boxy head for sure. Gives them a whole different look...very serious & stately...
Bet the new Girls are getting all set & nervous about getting their new pups!! Making sure everything is all prepared & "in it's place". Cant wait to hear from them again!


----------



## davidrusselljr

So you think you are all thrilled about the pups? Well guess who else is????

Here are our Beechwood boys!! Foley & Flanagan!!!!!

Foley (Left) Flanagam (Right)


----------



## davidrusselljr

The Boys!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Oh my- double the fun and double the trouble!! Are you getting two?? *questioning your sanity!* j/k They're going to be beautiful dogs, congratulations!!


----------



## Mileysmom

:appl:Congrats to both of you and welcome to our Family! They really are beautiful pups...I wish you both much happiness...I can see that on your faces!!!:welcome:


----------



## loverofgldns

Congratulations!!!! They are adorable. It looks like Flanagan is the smallest male of the litter. Am I right? I'm jealous that you have your pups already. I'm in the countdown mode for our little "Madison". I'll post a picture when she comes home. I can't wait. God bless you...two at once!!!!


----------



## DCGolden

OMG! Congratulations to all of you! Now I have to go back and read this thread!!!! and I see someone has started a new one!!!!!


----------



## Mileysmom

:gotme:What's the countdown till the pups come home Kim, Judy, David & Ann Marie???? You guys have to keep us posted!!! It's a very exciting day that is coming up fast!!!:artydude


----------



## KimZay

Hi Everyone!
We're picking our little guy up on Sat! CANNOT wait! He's still nameless but we're working on it! We've got all the goods & we're prepped & ready for him! 3 more days!


----------



## loverofgldns

Good Evening Everyone!!! 3 more days and counting!!!!! I cannot wait! We're all set. The only thing missing is "Madison". I will definitely be asking a million questions once she arrives home. I've had four goldens, but each one has had a different personality; all of them loving but some with more attitude than others. Let the games begin!


----------



## danni's_girl

davidrusselljr said:


> So you think you are all thrilled about the pups? Well guess who else is????
> 
> Here are our Beechwood boys!! Foley & Flanagan!!!!!
> 
> Foley (Left) Flanagam (Right)



I. Am. So. Jealous!! : Congrats on your puppies


----------



## KimZay

Foley & Flanagam are so adorable! It looks you will have your hands full (literally!) 

My husband looked at the pics & can't believe how big they look. I think he's expecting him to be the size of a hamster at 8 weeks! :


----------



## Mileysmom

Just as Bridget has said....we are all here if you guys need help. We have all been there and probably collectively we will be quick to say " My pup did/does that tooo!!"
I am so excited for you....just think...tomorrow will be 2 days left...:woot2:


----------



## Catalina

Davidrusselljr - Foley and Flanagan are beautiful. They're so lucky to be going to such a great home! Enjoy them!

Loverofgoldens - You're so right. Fletcher is our fifth golden also. He's not exactly like any of the others and it's been a long time since we've had an 8 week old puppy. It's gone very well though and it'll all come together for you too. The Beechwood puppies are by and large very intelligent and easy to train. Just have fun!

KimZay - How's that name selection coming? 

Please post pictures of your puppies as soon as possible. It all brings back some great memories!


----------



## DCGolden

*Look Who Turned 1 year old today!*

I can't believe an entire year has gone bye !!!!!!!! My little baby girl turns 1 year old today and we celebrated with an ice cream cake spinkled with Cheddar Cheese!:bowl:


----------



## Mileysmom

arty:Thanks for posting DCGolden! Beautiful pics...beautiful Cheddar...beautiful parents! Says it all! Lots of time, training & love has gone into all 3 pups who had their 1st Birthday yesterday...:banana:
Catalina...Did you have a Birthday party for Fletcher also? Did you have a cake with plenty of gifts? Were you able to take some pics? You guys have also spent a lot of time training, along with lots of love, have given you a wonderful pup also!:dblthumb2

Trinityquinn....You have twins!!:doh: in a way... Miss Gracie turned 1 yesterday and Miss Fionna will be 1yr old on 3/10! And not to mention your other Beechwood pup, Finnigan! You are one busy mom. Did you have a party also & can you post some pics if you have them? Again...lots of training & lots of love have produced such loyal & loving pups.

So..today starts year 2...I wonder what that will be like?:curtain: Just a hint..."terrible 2's" is not just a rumor! Just ask Miss Miley!!! Such a rascal but also sooo much fun to be with.The bond & love we share for each other really is unbreakable:heartbeat


----------



## KimZay

Hi All,

As of now, our little guy's name is still "hey you!" LMAO! We're still trying to agree on one. I jokingly told my husband that would be his name if we didn't agree on one soon! I think we're close to one though. We have a 2 hour drive down to the cape so we'll have a good 2 hours to decide.

Love all the pics of Cheddar! What a sweetie! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## loverofgldns

DCGolden - What a beautiful dog Cheddar is! It is apparent how much you love that dog. The pictures were a riot! Don't you love to spoil those we love!!!! 

WELL EVERYONE, TWO MORE DAYS AND "MADISON" WILL BE WITH US! I can't stand the anticipation.

Kim - I can't wait to hear the name of your little boy. See you Saturday! (Nancy is going to meet us there, also. )


----------



## KimZay

Hey Judy! Yes, I spoke with Nancy as well! Excited to see you both!


----------



## loverofgldns

Less than 24 hours!!!!!!!! I can't believe the time is finally here!


----------



## KimZay

loverofgldns said:


> Less than 24 hours!!!!!!!! I can't believe the time is finally here!



We are SO excited! I don't think I'll be sleeping very well tonight!


----------



## Mileysmom

OK Guys! It's a little less than 16 hrs right now....And you probably wont sleep very much at all!! It's like waiting for Santa to come...get your check lists out & make sure you have everything for the first few days ready. The crate is placed where the pups are going to be sleeping...Hint...put an article of your clothing in the crate. I put a "used" sweatshirt that was waiting to be washed in the 1st nite. It had my scent on it and seemed to comfort her in the crate..Make sure the batteries in your cameras are charged and ready to go...Maybe a few green beans for the ride home for a snack. Kim...you better get a name picked out before you get home...they need to learn their names when you call them! And...just enjoy them & give them a kiss every day...even on the "naughty" days!:kiss: I am so very happy for your families and cant wait to meet you tomorrow!! Here's a pic of Miley her 1st nite with me at her new "forever home".


----------



## loverofgldns

Miley was and still is adorable!!! I am so excited!!!

Nancy and Kim - I'll see you tomorrow!!!


----------



## KimZay

Hello everyone! We are so super duper excited! I want to go to bed now(8:00) so I can hurry up & wake up & be on my way! 

Everything is set, we even got him MORE toys today. And my daughter put them all in the sectioned off part of the crate. There's seriosuly so many I'm wondering if they'll be room for him in there. :

We're down to 2 names. Bodhi (Bo) or Kassius (Kash). Thoughts?

Judy, Nancy - see you tomorrow!


----------



## hvgoldens4

DCGolden said:


> Good Advice Ljilly, I've written it down on my list of questions
> 
> I have 2 litters to choose from both go back to Nautilus in the grandparents...it seems like they all do somewhere here in New England...
> 
> The first is "Sandy" Beachwoods Love is a Splendid Thing (Mommy)
> to "Tommy" Ch. Cloverdale Tommy Bahama (Daddy)
> 
> I can't comment anything about the breeder as I do not know her but I do know Tommy and Jane's dogs. We had bred our Lindy to him a few years ago and Kaden-CH Cloverdale Katmandu who is the last stud dog that we used and he is sired by Tommy and that is one of the reasons that we chose him. Kaden is an absolute goof and a big love of a dog-very much like his dad, Tommy. Both are actually owned by Amy Adametz and co-owned by Jane Zimmerman who is their breeder.


----------



## Mileysmom

I like "bo"...like Beau...Bo Boy...
I also call Miley "Puppa" but really pronounce it like Pappa--which was my grandfather's name...
But you will know when you pick him up or see his personality begin to develop which name you will choose....Ask Deb if she could suggest a name for you seeing how she has been with them the most. You know when you give them nick names..


----------



## Karen519

*So excited*

I am so excited for you-tomorrow will be one of the BEST DAYS in your life.

Not that my vote woul count, but I vote for BO! I love that name!


----------



## Laurie

KimZay said:


> Hello everyone! We are so super duper excited! I want to go to bed now(8:00) so I can hurry up & wake up & be on my way!
> 
> Everything is set, we even got him MORE toys today. And my daughter put them all in the sectioned off part of the crate. There's seriosuly so many I'm wondering if they'll be room for him in there. :
> 
> We're down to 2 names. Bodhi (Bo) or Kassius (Kash). Thoughts?
> 
> Judy, Nancy - see you tomorrow!


 
I really like Kassius....it's unique. I don't think I've come across another dog names Kassius!!! Enjoy your day....you must be so excited!!


----------



## KimZay

Kassius was my pick but my husband is on the fence. Plus, we had friends over tonight & they didn't like it & I think it turned him off. Ugh. Poor baby boy is still nameless. I need 9 months to name him like my daughter. 

It's 11:00 pm. Can't sleep. Will I be pulling an all nighter? :


----------



## Laurie

KimZay said:


> Kassius was my pick but my husband is on the fence. Plus, we had friends over tonight & they didn't like it & I think it turned him off. Ugh. Poor baby boy is still nameless. I need 9 months to name him like my daughter.
> 
> It's 11:00 pm. Can't sleep. Will I be pulling an all nighter? :


 
Oh....bummer!!!!! Maybe have a look on the internet for puppy names. I had all of my dogs' named before I even had them. I had to get Lincoln just so I could use my last favorite name!!!

I love the names Logan and Noah but they weren't in my theme.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## KimZay

Hubby thinks that when we see him we'll know but I'm a little doubtful b/c I feel l like they all look very similar at that age. I guess the name is the least of our problems. 

Either way, we can't wait to get our hands of that little baby! The name will come to us I'm sure. 

MUST.GO.TO.BED.


----------



## Mileysmom

:artydudeToday....is you big day! Enjoy it to the max!


----------



## loverofgldns

I've been awake since 5!!! I can't sleep due to my excitement! 2 more hours and she's ours!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I'm SO excited for you guys today! I can't say I'm not a little bit envious!!! 

TAKE YOUR CAMERA and have a blast!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

I can't wait to see the pictures and hear the day's story. I like Kash as a name.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

WOO-HOO..... PUPPY DAY! Can't wait for everyone to check in and share their new babies with us.


----------



## Karen519

*This is one of the biggest days in your life*

This is one of the happiest days of your life.
Enjoy every minute and give little Bo or Kash a BIG PUPPY KISS!!!


----------



## Catalina

Let's see those pictures!


----------



## loverofgldns

Well Madison aka Maddie is home!!!! She is so little and sweet. She has the most adorable face and eyes!!!!!! Debbie nicknamed her "eyes". I'll send pictures as soon as she slows down enough to take some. I'm in love!!!

Nancy and Kim - It was wonderful to put names with faces. So great to meet you face-to face!!!


----------



## trinityquinn

*Welcome Home Maddie*

Glad to see that your little bundle is home  Enjoy every moment!


----------



## Karen519

*Madison/Maddie*

Madison/Maddie
What a beautiful name-welcome home Little Girl!!!


----------



## loverofgldns

Maddie's first day at home!!!! She is absolutely sweet!


----------



## Mileysmom

Great job in posting!!! What a cutie! I bet your whole family is just so happy with your new baby! Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## Rubymom

She is beautiful!How was the first night home?


----------



## loverofgldns

The first night was great! She woke up around 3:30, did her business and went right back into the crate. She has eaten very little and I was concerned. I took her food and crushed it so that it would be smaller chunks. She finally ate some today. I'd say that she has possible eaten about an eighth of a cup since I brought her home yesterday. I hope this improves. She's not even interested in treats. We are so in love with her. She prances, and I mean prances around the house with this small rope toy that we purchased. She is precious! Our 2 1/2 year old Chloe does not know what to do with her. I'm sure this will change. She smells her and wags her tail and Maddie just stares at her. This is normal, don't you think? Anyway, life is good!!


----------



## Mileysmom

:curtain: KimZay....Any Pics yet? How was your 1st nite? Was a pleasure meeting you and your family.Is your pup eating a little too? New enviorment & lifestyle for them & might take a short time to adjust...


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Maddie is an absolute doll. I hope you'll continue to share photos of her sweet face!


----------



## Catalina

I can't imagine anything cuter than that little face. She's beautiful. I'm sure she'll eat more as she gets acclimated. Maddie sure looks like a keeper! Love to see those pictures. 
Kimzay - Hope all is well with you and _____________. I'm sure you have so many things to do right now but, when the excitement dies down, we're all hoping to see his adorable little face too.


----------



## KimZay

Hi Everyone!

Sorry it's taken me so long to update. We're settling in well with................BODHI! We finally decided on a name! It definietly took getting to know him to help us decide on a name. He is most certainly a little Bodhi!

We are so head over heels in love with him! He was great all day yesterday, didn't eat too much but seemed to be settling in well. He slept in his crate off & on a few times during the day, and then at night, well, he was NOT a happy camper. That's actually putting it mildly. He howled, cried, barked, moaned, moo'd, you name it, he did it. Noises I'd never heard before & was shocked to hear come out of him! : He sounds like a cross between a donkey/goose/cow in heat.  Goodness! He probably slept 2 hours last night. Which is about how much we did. But my oh my do we love him! He did poop & pee in his crate last night as well. Poor guy. I have a lot more training to read up on. We really got to figure this crate thing out. I want to make sure I'm doing it right. How many days are typical for him to cry all night in his crate? Any crate training tips?

As far as potty training goes, he's had a bunch of accident in the house but I think we're getting better reading his ques. Must read more potty training articles too!

We had family over today & the only thing he wanted to do was sleep all day. Even outside. We got him playing a little bit but if I stopped walking for a even a second while we were out, he'd snuggle in between my feet and fall asleep. So cute! That's what you get for staying up all night buddy!

But, all in all things are going great. I'm really surprised with how little he bites. I assume this gets worse once he starts teething?
My daughter LOVES him. He's such a joy to be around. 

Judy, Nancy! It was SO nice meeting you both. I hope to be able to get together in the near future. We're definitely planning a few trips down to the cape once the weather gets nicer. Looking forward to visiting with Deb too!

I was able to get one decent picture of him today. He's either moving around like crazy or sleeping so he doesn't make it easy!

Is he show dog material or what?! Hey, I'm his mommy, I can be bias! 

Talk soon!
Kim


----------



## esSJay

omg how adorable!!!! Congrats on the pup and I can't wait to see more pictures as he grows up here with us!!


----------



## Ljilly28

What an adorable puppy- great name too. The Tufts University Vet School's book called Puppy's First Steps by Nicholas Dodman is a great help with all the training woes/ issues. With housebreaking, make sure to be kind of OCD about getting him out every hour or so, especially after, napping, chewing, playing, eating or drinking. Dogs do what they practice, so if he practices going out, he'll soon do that. If he practices making mistakes, he'll take longer to learn. Congratulations on the beauty!


----------



## Mileysmom

KimZay...how about putting the "dirty" sweatshirt ready for the laundry (but not a real good one) in the crate at nite so he can smell your scent? That worked with Miley..The pup was probably just so excited & being in a new home....dont forget to call Deb too...she can help you out! Hope last nite was better...really beautiful pic!!
Nice to meet you & see you guys sometime this summer!:wavey:


----------



## Rubymom

Oh, Bodhi, I love the name! It sounds as if he is settling in. I am by no means an expert but Ruby did not like her crate much and was not (actually still isn't a great sleeper) but we had a schedule for the first three weeks, in her crate by 9:00, set my alarm for 12:00, woke up at 3:00 and then again at 5:30. It was exhausting but she was potty trained pretty quickly and never had an accident in her crate so thought I would pass that on. I also had her crate right next to the bed and put on a sound machine of ocean waves. You will get a lot of advice and take pieces and find what works for you. Congrats on the new "baby" and let us know how the week goes! Have a good day, dana


----------



## loverofgldns

Kim - What I have found helpful is to put Maddie in her crate when she falls asleep. Initially she wanted no part of it, but then she just snuggled in to take her naps. I put an old bathrobe of mine in with her and she wrapped herslf in it. My husband took her to work today and when she tired, he put her in his crate at the office and she slept for a few hours. When clients came in she put her in there with her toys and she did well. Soon it will become part of her routine (hopefully). I hope you had a better nightr, last night. Hang in there!

Maddie has come alive. She's eating all her food and trying to eat Chloe's also. God bless Chloe, she backs off and lets her into her bowl!!! I think we should have called her "Prancer" because that is how she runs. Chloe has begun to adjust to her and they play beautifully together. Thank God!!! It also helps by making Maddie exhausted!!


----------



## Mileysmom

That's some good advise loverofgldns! Sounds like you guys are having a great time with Maddie...and yes....they do prance and I think it looks beautiful! Very prideful. I hope your husband doesnt try to pursuade Maddie that she take more favor on him than you! I bet he's a proud papa at work....Pls post some more pics if you get time...I so love to see them & so do the others.
:crossfingI hope KimZay is doing much better today. Hard when you have a 3 yr old & a puppy...she must be exhausted & hopefully taking a nap when they are! Kim...post some more pics when you have time also...It's so enjoyable & reminds all of us of the days when we had puppies too...some good days...some, well,....:doh:


----------



## loverofgldns

Maddie has turned into a chow hound! She obviously has become acclimated to her new home!!! She's a nice mixture of spunk and sweetness!!! She's a true retriever! She loves to prance around with something in her mouth. Here's some new pictures.


----------



## Mileysmom

She is so cute!!! Just love to kiss the heck out of them! Your son isnt too bad, too!! What a nice person he is...


----------



## Catalina

She's adorable. And it's obvious that little Madison is well loved. They're just so much fun to watch. Hope all is going well!


----------



## Karen519

*Maddie*

Maddie is BEYOND ADORABLE.

I know you will take very good care of her!!!

She is precious!


----------



## KimZay

Hi Everyone!
Judy, love the new pics of Madison. She is just a sweetheart isn't she?! She's going to a real pretty little lady as she grows up! And I see me in the background of the pic of your son! :wavey:

Things have been going great with Bodhi. We're all settling in well. He's been doing wonderful in his crate & the night whining has stopped. He hasn't had an accident since the 1st night in there, so we're definitely making progress. 
We're working on potty training which has been going fairly well. I'm learning his cues & trying to stay on top of taking him out at the appropriate times (after play, nap, food, etc). I think we're going to start working on bell training this weekend. I just need to get a bell.

He's a major little nipper, as expected, and my hands are on fire with cuts! :uhoh: So we've been doing a lot of replacing our hands with toys & leaving the room if that doesn't work. It's going slow.  lol

We've started with little tricks & he's already caught on to "sit" & "here".
We also want to start clicker training but would you believe Petsmart was out of clickers yesterday? 

He is such a little snuggle butt when he's tired and quite the little fireball when he's worked up. He's really such a sweetie & we can't believe how smart he is. We're loving every minute with this little guy. 


{{{Bodhi}}}


----------



## Hudson

Great shot of your beautiful Madison!


----------



## Mileysmom

I agree! Glad you are so pleased...little by little things fall into place..keep up the good work and keep those pics coming! Cant get enough of em!


----------



## loverofgldns

Kim - Bodhi's face is to die for!!!! What an adorable boy!!! He looks like a pwder puff. We were blessed with this sweet, adorable litter. How much does he weign now?


----------



## Rubymom

The new babies are beautiful. This is my one year old "baby" Ruby!


----------



## loverofgldns

Ruby is beautiful and stately! She looks like she just went to the groomer! I think Madison is going to ba about her size. How big was she when you took her home?


----------



## Rubymom

Thank you, Ruby was about 10 pounds when I took her home. We thought she would be a bigger golden but she is 54 pounds and I think she won't be much more. How is Madison doing, she is adorable!


----------



## loverofgldns

Madison is doing beautifully....if you don't consider accidents!!!! We finally found a treat she'll eat, so I'm hoping that will help with the house training. We are in love with her as is my 2 1/2 year old golden, Chloe. They are adorable together! We brought her home at 6lbs 5 oz and when she went to the vet yesterday she weighed 8 lbs, so she'e gaining nicely. She's a true retriever. She walks around with toys in her mouth continually. We just can't get enough of her!!! Was there something that you found helpful with house training? I'll take any advice I can get. I'm definitely in need.


----------



## Rubymom

She sounds perfect, please post more pictures there is nothing like a bundle of golden retriever puppy! The housetraining must be fun in this beautiful weather...We were a little obsessive with taking Ruby out for the first two months. Every 45 minutes during the day, right after she played, and 10 minutes after she ate. She never pottied in the house and after the first few weeks only had peeing accidents every once in awhile. We also kept her gated in the front of the house for the first two months and that made a huge difference. The first couple of weeks peeing the house was inevitable and I thought she would never be trained but very quickly that changed. Keep posting updates, I love hearing about the new puppies!


----------



## Mileysmom

Rubymom...real nice pic of Ruby...looks so pretty & well groomed! She's a keeper!:--heart:

Loverofgldns & KimZay....You have made it thru your first week...Congrats! What have you liked and disliked? What funny "quirk" does your pup have?
The little needle bites on your body will go away! Those teeth are like razors! What have they started to chew on that you Dont want them to. Miley liked wood, a lot. Then advanced on to fabric...specifically the skirting on my couch. It looks like a had a crew of termintes that come to visit one day!:no: 
Keeping taking pics each week if you can. I did and boy, did Miley change fast.You dont realize it when "you are in it" but sitting back & looking at those pics made me happy that I had taken them just to see how fast she really grew. Have great fun with them....hang in there with the house training. Can be very frustrating but it will come. That was the hardest part for me because they know they have to go out but would prefer to save time by not going out & christen your floor/carpet!:doh::no:


----------



## Karen519

*To all of you Moms!!*

Loveofgoldns, KimZay and Rubysmom

All of your KIDS are just beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello Everyone!

Is everyone having FUN yet? We are having a blast! The Boys are doing great!

THANK YOU DEB! you are the best! It is so nice to have that feeling and spirit back in the house.


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr

They Sleep!


----------



## loverofgldns

David - Your boys are absolutely precious! You can tell they are from the same litter as Madison.

Madison is getting better at being house trained. We have to take her out every 30 minutes or there's a price to be paid. It's amazing the routines they fall into. We have two dog beds in the house; one at the foot of our bed and one in the living room. Those are the only two places she'll go to play with her toys or to eat her treats. When she gets tired she's beginning to go on her own into her crate. We can't get enough of her!!!! I posted some new pictures as many of you have requested. I can't get over how much she's grown in the short 1 1/2 weeks that she's bee here!


----------



## Mileysmom

Loverofgldns.....I dont know....do you think you might keep her??!!!!! If she stays in her crate longer do you think you might not have to go out as often?
They do get big, fast...thats why I took pics of Miley each week...like each Sun and looking back at them now you cant believe how fast they grow. It really is fun to see. Oh, dont forget to take a pic of her 1st bath! Miley looked like a deer in headlites...poor thing! But she enjoyed it! Great that you posted pics!

KimZay...how are you doing with Bodin? Got some new pics also?


----------



## Hudson

David, congratulations, seeing those beautiful puppies made my day, I am sure your heart is glowing with love, best wishes and cant wait to see shots of them as they grow!


----------



## loverofgldns

Question - Maddie has our dog, Chloe, at home and my son brings over his golden, Bella, quite often. The dogs continually play. Do you think she needs puppy kindergarten?


----------



## Mileysmom

I am not sure of your question or what you are asking. Sounds like she could have playmates...that you know..already. Having said that, I never did that with Miley for 2 reasons. 1. I didnt have the extra money so I kind of became her puppy kindergarten and 2. I am not so trusting of other dogs especially if I am not there. Do they have all the shots they are supposed to have? What if one dog was more aggressive and singled out my passive dog? Why put fear into a pup so young? But do you mean a puppy kindergarten training class? That I did do & found it very helpful to me. Plus it got Miley exposed to other breeds in a controled enviorment and made her focus on me when she needed to but to have fun when it was "relax" time. Dont know if this has answered your question or helped you.


----------



## Catalina

Puppy kindergarten was definitely worthwhile. Fletcher not only learned how to play with other puppies but he got a start on his obedience training. Our trainers watched carefully for any early indications of training problems and gave strategies for heading the problems off before they became an issue. The class was a very bonding experience too. Sometimes by late afternoon, my patience was wearing thin but then we went to class and I never left class without feeling very positive and so happy to be with my puppy. We went several classes beyond puppy kindergarten and I would definitely encourage you to do the same. The result has been a well bonded dog who is a pleasure to be around. He's not perfect and I'd love to still do more training with him but he walks nicely, obeys all the basic commands and is generally well behaved for a one year old dog.
Keep posting those pictures. The puppies are beautiful!


----------



## leilani

Hi, I purchased a golden retriever from Beechwood Goldens over a year ago (February 2010) and STILL have not received her papers. Has anyone else experienced this problem with Debra Traugot?


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Leilani- Why don't you contact Deb and ask her. There may have been a problem with your address or they were lost in the mail. I think speaking with her would be the first step. There are tons of happy Beechwood families here, I am confident that based on their experience that there was just a mix up and nothing more than that.


----------



## leilani

Hi, I contacted Deb several times and she keeps telling me she's 'working on it.'


----------



## CarolinaCasey

That's good. 

You don't need AKC papers to participate in events such as rally, obedience, and agility. You just need to fill out a special form. Good luck.


----------



## leilani

That is helpful to know. Thank you.


----------



## Catalina

Hi Leilani,

So you have a February '09 puppy? We'd love to see pictures. Who were the parents? 
Sorry you don't have your papers all set yet but I'm sure that will all straighten out soon. No, we've never had any problem of any kind with Debra. In fact I'd never feel the need to consider another breeder after the experiences we've had with her. We couldn't be happier with our 13 month old and we're so happy with everything about Deb and Beechwood.


----------



## Hali's Mom

*OT sorta*

This is a little off topic but I am curious. Are Fletcher and Gracie and Cheddar all from the same litter? I can't help but notice the CHEESY theme.


----------



## Catalina

Definitely. All three are from Flame and Luke's "cheese" theme litter from last year.


----------



## trinityquinn

*Theme Humour*

Now that I have Gracie (from the Flame/Luke Litter) I have one from the "Food Network" Litter and one from the "Cheese" Litter.......hmmmmm I gues we were a little hungry when we picked these themes???


----------



## leilani

Our experience with Deb at Beechwood was rather disappointing. Our golden was actually bred by Deb's colleague, Julie McKinnon of Nautilus Goldens. The day before we were headed out (8 hour drive) to pick up the puppy, she informed us the puppy had a slight heart murmur so she would not sell it. She instead was owed a puppy from Julie so she picked that one for us. Piper is well and we are happy. However, we attempted to adopt a second puppy from Deb and she sold us a puppy with an ectopic ureter. She did not disclose this information upfront at the time of purchase. But once I informed her what our vet said, she came forth with the information. She was aware of the problem all along. Deb just had hip surgery and I think was distracted. I trusted her as a professional and looked to her for advice. I was so disappointed. We had this puppy for about a week but could not take care of a special needs pup (constantly leaked urine). It broke my heart because I adored her immediately and she got along so well with Piper. Deb took her back (Gracie) and said she was going to have the surgery for her (very expensive) but I saw her picture and story on Deb's website indicating she did not have the surgery and was looking for a buyer to do it. I would not buy another puppy from this breeder.


----------



## Mileysmom

:Leilani...even tho you are trying to make your words portray you as the innocent victim I can almost bet there is more to this story. Why would two reputable breeders not honor your request for AKC paperwork? It sounds more like a personal issue with them than a dog issue to me. Thank goodness Gracie went to Bridget who was able to provide the expensive surgery that was needed. It was a very open issue on the Beechwood Goldens website. So apparently your venting got you no where with them so you had to bring it to this thread. How very professional of you..You have a right to your opinion and views but please dont dump them on this thread. Not interested in hearing it...:wavey:


----------



## trinityquinn

*Waiting*

Hmmm I was waiting to see which one of "us" was going to jump on this one...To sum it up.....to start this negativity about Debbie is starting negativity about Beechwood Goldens. And to start negativity about Beechwood Goldens is starting negativity about OUR Beechwood Goldens.....and lets just say that you would be HARD PRESSED to find a more dedicated committed group of owners and a group that supports Debbie an Beechwood Goldens 200%
The world is full of dog breeders, go find another one..... however to start this ridiculous talk on this thread is something that we take very personally! Like Nancy said.....Not Interested in hearing it!


----------



## Catalina

OK. I've just got to chime in to say that I love Deb, I love Beechwood Goldens, I love MY Beechwood Golden and I love our Beechwood family. No one can please everyone but, as this thread shows, there are a whole lot of really happy Beechwood owners out there. There are a lot of breeders between NJ and Cape Cod but I'll definitely go right back to Deb for our next puppy.


----------



## loverofgldns

I am surprised that anyone would find Debbie anything but professional, She truly loves her dogs and takes a personal interest in who she places them with. This is the reason she matches the right dog with the right owner, and her clients do not pick their own puppy. She chose our dog, Madison, for us and we couldn't be happier. We have had our pup for almost 6 weeks and she is perfect, physically and behaviorally. You can tell that she was properly socialized before coming into our home. If the time comes that we ever get another dog (We presently have two goldens.), Debbie would be the only one we would go to.


----------



## Laurie

I've read all of the threads on the Beechwood Goldens.....if I was to get another, I'd consider going to Deb myself....and I live in Canada but I'd be willing to travel to get one....


----------



## Mileysmom

:doh:Loverofgoldens....Let's see some new pics of that beautiful Maddison! She would be our 3rd generation pup and her time is now...they grow up sooo quick..however, I still have the little "chewings" of chairs, couch skirts and the kitchen table memeories every day! How is your furniture doing???


----------



## Catalina

Loverofgoldens - I couldn't agree with you more. We've had 5 goldens now and Fletcher has been a standout among them in many ways, the most impressive of which is his personality. Our dogs have all been great dogs mostly from reputable breeders but we've never had a puppy who came so well adjusted. He's never been afraid of anything and has such a joy for life! Of course, he's absolutely healthy and I just can't believe how beautiful he is. I attribute this to Deb's careful breeding, care of the puppies, and attention to placement.


----------



## davidrusselljr

WE LOVE DEB ALSO!!!!!

Dave,Anne Marie, Maarten, Foley & Flanagan


----------



## lovealways_jami

Hell at this point I LOVE DEB! AND I FREAKIN LOVE ALL THESE PUPS!


----------



## DCGolden

Yesterday on a hike Cheddar came bounding out of the woods and made a bee line for 2 little kids who had froze in their tracks when they saw her coming. “Cheddar!” I yelled, and without hesitation she trotted over to my side and sat down. Their Mom called out, “I’m sorry they are so scared of dogs” “That’s Okay” I said, as the kids approached anyway, oblivious to their Mom’s perception or comment. They were shy at first, but with the okay from their Mom they got a little closer. Cheddar somehow perceived their hesitation and laid down at my feet, head in paws- as quite as a whisper, her only visible excitement showing in the last 3 inches of her tail that wagged furiously on the ground. When they began to pet her, the joy in their eyes and the smile and laughter was so precious that I thought about it all the way home. They played with her for 20 minutes or so hugging her, kissing her face, asking for her paw…Cheddar just sat there, every once in awhile looking up at me but never leaving my side. Does this sound like a fairytale? Well thankfully it is not…it is my reality everyday and one that was made possible by Deb Traugot and her breeding program at Beechwood Golden Retrievers.

The day my partner and I met Deb, her family and Cheddars future Mom Flame at Beechwoods we walked away without a doubt in our mind that this would be the breeding program for us. We have owned many dogs, I personally have owned 3 other Golden’s…We are the real deal- hook line and sinker- our lives revolve around our dogs so if you think that choosing a breeder is something I would take lightly…think again. Throughout Flames pregnancy, the birth of the pups and the long 8 weeks we waited for Cheddar to come home, I talked to Deb almost...if not- daily. Deb invited me to come and visit the pups and I did- 2 and 1/2 hours away on many occasions. I witnessed, first hand her "breeding program" on many levels, as well as her genuine anguish over the problem with Gracie. Sometimes I sort of scratched my head and wondered how someone could be so upset over this one little pup... Of course now, I get it…out of all the perfect pups that Deb’s program has produced…one puppy with a medical issue can ruin not only her livelihood but also the reputation that she has spent 30 or more years building. So you know Leilani I read your post…and quite honestly your ignorance makes me so angry that I had to get things straight in my head before responding to your carelessness. There are countless families whose lives have been forever changed by the addition of a Golden from Debs breeding program at Beechwoods. She has produced several champions, for those that care about that stuff. I never came to her for a champion, I came to her for a well adjusted and healthy dog and what I got was a champion, in my eyes at least. There is not a day that goes by that someone does not comment on how strikingly beautiful or incredibly smart this dog is. From the dog park, to hiking trails, to professional trainers and handlers who have worked with Cheddar, ALL OF THEM have commented that this is one of the most incredible dogs they have ever seen. 

I’m not sure what would motivate someone to come on this thread and randomly post slander for the hell of it, but I am not at all surprised by the swift response in support of Deb by the Beechwoods family. For those of you that come across Leilani’s comment please take the time to read the joyful posts from the other participants to this thread. I’m sure you will agree that Beechwoods is one of the most outstanding breeders in New England and beyond.


----------



## Mileysmom

Thank you Diane, Nancy, Bridget, Judy, Dave & Anne Marie for your responses after I had posted mine. We are the Beechwood Family...very respectful of each other...always willing to help out each other....we ALL love our Goldens.. ALL of my neighbors know Miley's name....every nite we walk around the neighborhood since the day I brought her home....not all know my name but I dont care. Their first words are always "Oh, what beautiful dog she is". We all work very hard to train our dogs to be good & well behaved....which make us very PROUD to be owners of a Beechwood Golden.


----------



## KimZay

Hi All! I just wanted to chime in & share that we have had a wonderful experience with Deb & our Beechwood pup Bodhi. I have to agree that Deb's breeding program is top notch. Just the other day we met a trainer at the pet store & she couldn't believe how "confident" Bodhi was (her words, not mine). And I have to agree, you can certainly tell that he was well socialized from the start & we have been sure to continue that.

Judy, It's nice to hear that Madison is doing so well. Can't wait to see some recent pictures of her. I'll get some up of Bodhi this week too!

David, the boys are adorable! How are they doing?

We plan to get another golden a few years down the line & there is no question in my mind as to where we will get him from. 

p.s. Hi Nancy!


----------



## Mileysmom

Good Morning KimZay....and thanks to you also! Have got to see new pics of all these new pups to our family....They have to be getting really big by now.. 3 1/2 mos already...wow...Did you get into a training class at all? I found it helpful along with a lot of peoples good advise here on the forum. Lots of good info to be learned here...And of course, theres always The Family!!!! Have a great day all......


----------



## leilani

Wow, there appears to be a lot of anger, ignorance, and hostility in the Beechwood family. Because I shared a less than ideal experience, you label me as anti-Beechwood. I am not. I love my Beechwood Golden. I simply posted this thread to SHARE my experience and learn if anyone else had a similar experience. The outrage expressed because I shared a not so positive experience and you all taking it personally is incredulous. Why are you all taking it so personally? My intention is NOT to bash Beechwood but to learn of others experiences. Can one person put themselves in my shoes for one minute? How would you feel if this happened to YOU? This ‘if you don’t love Beechwood’, you’re ignorant? Really? Why is it ridiculous to share another perspective? There are always two sides to every story. You support Deb 200%. Fantastic, good for you. 

From what I read here, you are ONLY respectful of each other if you all share the same view and experiences. Nonconformist postings are not allowed. Your pride is barring you from seeing the truth which will always reveal itself whether you like it or not. Blind faith is a crutch for fools. 

DCGolden – You can understand how upset Deb was over one little pup. Well, so was I. I, too, was seeking a healthy dog but did not get that. Why does your ignorance prevent you from seeing that perspective? Your stupidity makes me very angry. 

Mileysmom – Why would two reputable breeders not honor your request for AKC paperwork? That is exactly what I would like to know. It is not personal; it is definitely a dog issue. Again, why is everything personal with you?


----------



## Mileysmom

Leilani....Let me put it on a level you can understand...I dont care about your opinion, feelings and especially your input. You are an instigator with no merit that I choose not to recognize. Taking what you say "personal"..YES..being IGNORANT...hardly.


----------



## loverofgldns

Here's some new pictures of Madison at 15 1/2 weeks. She's growing like a weed! She's finally housebroken. It was difficult because she goes to the door that is blocked by a wall and she doesn't bark, but she now throws herself at the door. I'm buying some bells this week before she goes right through the glass!!!! She is smart as a whip and continues to bring us a world of happiness!


----------



## Mileysmom

WOW! She is getting big! I love her face...pick her up while you can! Thanks for sharing loverofgldns...Miley doesnt bark either..she just stands at the door looking at it, then looking at me. That's the signal!


----------



## Rubymom

Madison is absolutely beautiful and housebroken is always an added plus! Ruby is doing well, still a bossy spitfire but funny and smart and actually is starting to realize she can lay down for a few minutes and won't miss out on anything. 
I did want to make a quick comment on the earlier posts and just say we all love our dogs and by extension the person who was responsible for bringing us these bundle of joys and the reaction to one of the posts was reflective of that. I'm sure it was heartbreaking and very emotional to have the experience of having to return Gracie and unfortunately no matter how good a breeder and Deb is definately that, things sometimes happen that is nobody's fault and in the end Gracie is healthy and in her forever home which is a huge blessing.
Hope all the Beechwood doggies are doing well,


----------



## Mileysmom

Miss Molly and Miss Miley having a game of tug of war!!! Such good company for each other...has been a pleasure that has been shared by all!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Do you think we should show this photo to the dog trainer??

Hope all are doing well.


----------



## Mileysmom

Ah.....someone doesnt know where they belong...or...bunk beds??!!! Great pic!


----------



## loverofgldns

Hi Nancy! I love the picture! Is Molly yours? She;s adorable and doesn't look that old. Miley must love having the company. I can't wait for the Beechwood reunion! Madison has a lot of spunk. She'll love to romp with everyone!


----------



## Mileysmom

Molly is not mine but she & Miley get along so very well...she came to visit. She is 11 mos old and what a love. She just wants to play & be a part of the whole family! And is she ever fast...maybe she will come to visit again soon..was good exercise for Miley also...
We havent planned a reunion yet...Everybody presently is busy with getting homes ready for summer, cleaning & planting flowers but it will be soon. I will let you know!
Let's see a new pic of Maddison...she must be getting soooo big by now! How is her personality? What little quirks does she have? How's the house training going?
He's a recent one of Miley...I mowed the lawn the other nite...she just waited for me to finish so she could pose!!!


----------



## KimZay

Oh my Nancy she is beautiful!


----------



## Mileysmom

Thank you Kim! How about some of those cute puppy pics you must have...pls post when you can..


----------



## werblam

Mileysmom said:


> He's a recent one of Miley...I mowed the lawn the other nite...she just waited for me to finish so she could pose!!!


OMG, she is beautful!!!! She reminds me of my recently rainbow bridge dog Sydney so much. Love the face! I got a new pup about 3 weeks after Sydney passed, I could not bear living without a golden. My new pup is Isabella (Bella for short) and we got her from Groview Goldens. I will try to post pictures when I can get away to upload photos - you know how it it with a new pup!!! LOL


----------



## Mileysmom

:wavey:"Hi" and a big "Welcome" to a new member! Ah, I kinda remember those "run fast...put that down...dont chew that...give it to me...sit...and want to go out & do pee pee?...stage. You have to snap pics quick but I bet she is a real cutie. I love the boxy face...If you can post a pic of Sydney I'd love to see it. It is a lot of work having a puppy but a home is just not a home without a golden. And each one has their own personality with similar traits and then some are very opposite from the previous dog...I think they do that on purpose to just trip us up! Nice to see you are from Ma also...we have a few members from here.


----------



## loverofgldns

Hello everyone! I haven't been on in quite a while. Life has been busy. We just got home from the vet and Madison weighs 50 lbs at 23 weeks. She continues to be a joy, but recently she has been having accidents again. I'm a little frustrated, but I'm sure this too shall pass. She is quite agile and can leap on our bed which is pretty high off the ground. She's been able to do this for the past month which is surprising because she is quite short. I'll post some new pictures soon. Of course I'm prejudiced, but I think she's quite a beauty. How are the rest of you Beechwood owners doing?


----------



## Mileysmom

I have a secret....some new pups were just born at Beechwood Goldens last nite...and from what I hear....they are beautiful!


----------



## loverofgldns

Nancy, how exciting!!!! Is Miley the mom? How many are in the litter? Tell me more!!!!


----------



## Riley's Mom

werblam said:


> OMG, she is beautful!!!! She reminds me of my recently rainbow bridge dog Sydney so much. Love the face! I got a new pup about 3 weeks after Sydney passed, I could not bear living without a golden. My new pup is Isabella (Bella for short) and we got her from Groview Goldens. I will try to post pictures when I can get away to upload photos - you know how it it with a new pup!!! LOL


My Riley is from Groview. Who are your dog's parents?


----------



## Mileysmom

loverofgldns said:


> Nancy, how exciting!!!! Is Miley the mom? How many are in the litter? Tell me more!!!!


Hi Judy...great to hear from you....got to see more pics of Madison...everyone loves to see puppy pics and especially as they growing.
Miley is the Mom & Credit is the Dad. I just got her home last nite...ultra sound in a month & then we will go from there. She is on a very strict diet so it will benefit her when the pups come. I am getting a little excited..the pups should have the same boxy head...I love that look. It will be our turn next for "are the puppies here yet?" Here will come another generation of Beechwood pups as Miley is the oldest female of the Beechwood Family of ours that actually started this thread a few moons ago! I, having no children, will be a nervous wreck when it will be time to welcome the new "kids" and breathing a sigh of relief when Mom & pups are in great health.


----------



## KimZay

Hi Nancy! WOW new Beechwood babies! I'm sure they are absolutely gorgeous!

Well, the Beechwood ICE litter is 6 months old today! Bodhi is doing wonderful! He's getting so big & he's super smart. Such a good boy. But he still enjoys smuggling kids toys and using them as chew toys. : Freshy! We're having so much fun with him though!

Here's a few pics of my handsome boy taken a few mins ago. I meant to take some nice ones outside and forgot so I took a few last min ones. Couldn't let the day go by without a few.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Bodhi has grown so much since you first introduced us to him. What a handsome boy!! Happy 6 months!


----------



## Mileysmom

Wow! 6 months alreaady? He is such a pretty golden...those pics look great...thanks for posting..Give him a big smooch for me...and Momma Miley!


----------



## Mileysmom

Here is today's picture I took of Miley's little cousin Molly! She is such a cutie & so loveable!


----------



## loverofgldns

Took Madison to the vet today for a weigh-in. She's aliitle over 6 months and she weighed in at 43 lbs. The vet said she is on the small side, but trust me she's a pistol. She has had some obedience training and there is a definitre improvement in her manners. She was quite the jumper! I've attached some pictures although they are not very good because she thinks the camera's a toy!


----------



## loverofgldns

Oops! Here's some pictures.


----------



## Catalina

Bodhi and Madison are both beautiful! You must be having so much fun with them! It's nice to see the pictures. It's hard to believe that just a year ago Fletcher was only four months old himself! Here are a few pictures of him on our vacation last week.


----------



## Mileysmom

Wow! Madison has really gotten big! How fast they grow...I hope you have been taking pics so you can look back at the 1st year & see just how fast they change! Does she love the water, too? Really good pics!

Catalina...Love you pics also...Fletcher does look so stately! Again I say..."where is the cruise ship?" xoxoxox


----------



## Ljilly28

Fletcher looks amazing! These Beechwood puppers are gorgeous.


----------



## loverofgldns

Madison is in obediemce training right now and is doing well. Jumping up is a problem, but she is getting better. She is quite dominant, but is learning who is boss, Chloe acquises to whatever she watrs, which doesn't help. Anyway. she is learning that we are boss and she is obeying, She is such a teenager! Puppyhood is definitely a challenge!


----------



## Mileysmom

Very shortly Miley will be having her 1st litter of pups! We are very excited here....however the heat has been unbelievable and not good sleeping weather for her (or me). We are doing some small but frequent walks...just want to make sure all the pups are ok and Momma comes thru with flying colors! I know she is going to be the best mother just on her interactions with Molly when she was here. Now is the time for quiet, one on one time..just her & I till things get really busy!


----------



## loverofgldns

Nancy, how exciting for you and Miley! I'm glad thatr she is doing well and I hope that the birth goes quickly for her (and for you)! Is Deb going to help you?


----------



## Mileysmom

Yes...Miley is going to Deb's this week & having her pups there. She will stay there with her pups for several weeks..Maybe we can meet up on a nite I am going down to visit her..
How is Maddie doing? Any more pics? They get big soooo fast!


----------



## loverofgldns

Nancy, definitely get in touch with me when you are going to Deb's. I'd love to catch up. I'll attach some old and new pics of Maddie. It's hard to get pictures because she wants to eat the camera!!!!!


----------



## Mileysmom

I will let you know...Thanks for the pics..She is absolutely beautiful!!! Both dogs are! Will post pics of the pups & Miley when I can...


----------



## KimZay

How exciting! I can't wait to see pics of the latests pups joining the Beechwood family!!! 

And just b/c he's cute, here's a few pics I took of Bodhi yesterday. Getting bigger by the day! 7 months!!!


----------



## Jleway

I love it! All of the photos are so awesome! I just want to hug them all!


----------



## Mileysmom

Here is Miss Miley x Credit's brood of pups! 7 girls and 4 boys...ALL are healthy and Mom is just as happy as can be. Here are a few pics I took when they were not even 24 hrs old and then this week when they were 5 days old. One is getting pretty independent...hope that when I take pics next their eyes will be open...they are soo pretty...same boxy head as Mom & Beautiful Kalore's Capital One- Credit...


----------



## loverofgldns

Nancy, they are so precious!!! Miley looks pretty content being a Mom!!! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Catalina

Those pictures make me so impatient for another puppy! Miley's puppies are so adorable. Bodhi and Madison are getting so much bigger and they're both such good looking pups! I want another one....


----------



## Ljilly28

Hey, I met a gorgeous Beechwood golden in the North Yarmouth, Maine Old Town Hall Park today. His name is Hancock, and he is 3 years old. He has a huge beautiful head and loads of glossy coat, and a big golden retriever smile on his face. The owner could remember that his dad is a Nautilus boy, but not which one. He and Copley play-bowed and zoomied all around the fields. It was fun to see yet another wonderful Beechwood dog.


----------



## Mileysmom

Here they are at 12 days old! Eyes are not open yet but close! Getting chubby...Miley is doing great! I love her!


----------



## loverofgldns

So precious! What a difference a week makes!


----------



## Honeybelles Dad

*First Hello...*

just found this forum, isn't it grand. We just lost our 13 yr old girl..Honeybelles Bright Joy. Very unexpectedly to cancer. She was our second Golden, our first was 16 when she past. So we were fortunate to have two wonderful and amazing friends for that period of time. We will be looking again at some point in time for another but sometimes you just have to wait until it feels right. This forum from what I can see is a blessing and a curse...too much knowledge...hahahaha. I know that when we look again...we certainly want a breeder who is not a puppy factory or who sees the dogs as just an income maker. We would like someone with a great reputation for being a kind heart...and someone who's a bit picky on who she or he sells to. Yes its always nice to have a CH in the family lines but I think I would prefer ..a dog with personality...good health, which I have become more aware about the curse the breed has, and that strong head look..and light color..lol. anyway..sorry to butt into the topic but I saw it was from our area and had to stop in and say hello. As I am just begining to research...if anyone can suggest a good breeder or breeders in the Mass or New England area for that fact..we are open to all suggestions for our search for hopefully will be another family member who brings a smile to our faces and hearts...peace to all.


----------



## skeller

They are just precious. Are they all spoken for???


----------



## trinityquinn

Not sure what availability Deb has for this litter....you can contact her through the website.... beechwoodgoldens.com


----------



## trinityquinn

Honeybelles Dad--I can speak for many that what we have found with Beechwood Goldens and Deb is a once in a lifetime friendship with the benefit of happy happy goldens  You can scroll through pages and pages of this thread to see all of our experiences and excitement with our fantastic dogs. Please feel free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## Mileysmom

You can also check the tread titled" Foley & Flanagan" which are Beechwood Golden pups...prev thread was "Maarten"..by davidrusselljr if you need a little more info..


----------



## KimZay

OMG those puppies are adorable! Can't wait to see some pics of them when they start getting fluffy. I want to cuddle each & every one of them!


----------



## Mileysmom

KimZay...hope you have wide arms! for all 11 of them! 7 girls & 4 boys...going to see them & my beautiful Miley Tues nite so will take some pics & try to post them as soon as I can. I have chosen the Theme of the litter to be "Summer Flowers" as I love both..Love one name so far that I chose..."Beechwoods Field of Sunflowers--Sonny" for a male. Miley has just been the best mother... I will ask Deb if they are all spoken for or if not how many are available right now. Once the pups start getting bigger then I will want to bring them home myself!:wavey:


----------



## Honeybelles Dad

awe...amazing.


----------



## Catalina

Nancy - Can't wait to see the new pictures! I'll bet they've changed so much since last week.

Honeybelle's Dad - Good luck with finding your new puppy. If this is the time for you, I'll bet Miley's litter will be beautiful and Deb is just the kind of breeder you've described. We waited too long to find our new puppy after we lost our last golden. I can't tell you how much better we felt when we knew there was a puppy waiting for us! Keep us posted with your progress!


----------



## Mileysmom

Here they are..3 wks old..eyes are open..venturing out a little further from Momma and just too darn cute!!! Could have stayed there all nite just looking at them! Oh, and YES....they are NOT all spoken for yet.... Check out the 2nd pic...the puppy is laying on his back while the others are resting their heads on his tummy!


----------



## loverofgldns

My God, Nancy, they are too adorable! It feels like yesterday when I was looking at the pictures of Madison at that age. They grow too fast. I miss that puppy breath!


----------



## Mileysmom

Went to visit Miss Miley last nite...Oh, those pups are beautiful....wonder who this little guy or gal will belong to??!!


----------



## Catalina

That is one gorgeous puppy! You must be loving those visits! Last night I dreamed of puppy party day at Beechwood. I must have been thinking of you, Deb and our future puppy. Wish it was possible now but we have to wait for spring since my work is so busy in the fall months. I'd love one of those beautiful Miley puppies!


----------



## Rubymom

Oh my cuteness! Miley has beautiful babies. I also wish I could take one but we are still working on the whole concept of "sharing" with Miss Ruby. Maybe next year!


----------



## Mileysmom

It's going to be especially hard for me! They are just getting so big & I have to agree...they are beautiful..."we" knew they would be....Thanks Guys!


----------



## Mileysmom

Now we are at Week 5 and they are all very independent, playing with each other, barking a little, rushing to the front of the box just wanting to be picked up! I took a liking to a small female & nicknamed her Beechwood's Infamous Wisteria's Lane--Ava! The personalities are really developing...too cute!


----------



## Honeybelles Dad

since I am new can you send me some info on the parents of your litter...they look cute as heck.


----------



## Honeybelles Dad

got your information...to new to pm..thank you...


----------



## Mileysmom

Your Welcome! Hope you might like one of her pups! Best of luck to which ever Golden you do get...


----------



## Mileysmom

Is everyone getting ready to attend the Puppy Party on Sunday? I know I cant wait to meet everyone who will be getting one of Miley's pups....


----------



## Honeybelles Dad

How did the party go??? any photos?


----------



## jordan

*Bentley*

bentley 8 & 9 weeks, hes doing great today was his first check up


----------



## Catalina

What a gorgeous little guy! Glad to see another Beechwood in NJ. Enjoy him!


----------



## Mileysmom

Catalina....Awesome pic of Fletcher! Love it!

Jordan.......love to see my Miley's Pup! Cant wait to see them all grow up!


----------



## Honeybelles Dad

Pup is adoreable....good luck with your new family member.


----------



## Ljilly28

I know I've said about 100 times how much I love this thread, but I do! It's so nice to see all the beautiful, happy goldens from one "family"!


----------



## Catalina

Jill - A little off topic, but I just have to tell you how precious those signature pictures are. Every time I see them I just have to stop what I'm doing and enjoy them for a little while. Beautiful photography and beautiful dogs!


----------



## jordan

*bentley 10 &11 weeks*

bentley 10 and 11 weeks old.  just grew out of his puppy color this week!


----------



## jordan

.....................


----------



## loverofgldns

Absolutely adorable! Bentley looks like my Madison did at that age. Madison was born 1/8/10 at Beechwood. They grow quickly so be sure to take lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## jordan

*bentley 12/13/14 weeks*

:wavey: bentley


----------



## Mileysmom

Oh...He's getting sooo big! I love seeing all pics of my babies!!! Has his Momma's watchful eye...


----------



## Mileysmom

Miley wants to know why she isnt seeing some Christmas shots of her pups posted yet?? Come on guys....Momma had to do it!!


----------



## jordan

*bentley*

--bentley puppy of miley and credit--


----------



## Ljilly28

Bentley is a DOLL.


----------



## Mileysmom

Bentley looks just like his Momma!!


----------



## jordan

bentleypuppy - a set on Flickr


----------



## jordan

bentleypuppy


----------



## Mileysmom

Jordan.........Beautiful presentation!!! I am so happy you love that little Bentley as much as I love his Momma!! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Catalina

Beautiful puppy and beautiful pictures! You'll be so glad to have those when he's a couple of years old and you just can't believe he was ever that small! Bentley is so cute and obviously well loved.


----------



## dani1218

I just got a Beechwood Puppy. A little boy from Flicka x Credit. I am in love!!!


----------



## Catalina

Congratulations Dani1218! Let's have some pictures, name, details please! I'm sure those puppies are beautiful. 
Enjoy the time with him while he's little. It seems like such a short time ago when Fletcher was a little puppy and he'll be having his second birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Catalina

duplicate posting


----------



## jordan

*Bentley*

image of bentley at the dog park


----------



## KimZay

Hi All! I'm a beechwood baby momma and I tried to go onto the beechwood site today and see that it is gone. Anyone know what happened to it?


----------



## Chance1826

Have Nautilus puppies had issues or is this just for precaution? I thought Julie bred the best of the best and if so, should anyone be so concerned? I mean you should always check out everything, but is there a real underlying concern that I am missing?



Ljilly28 said:


> First, I just want to say that there are many more qualified people to guide you who deeply know the ins and outs of these lines. The first litter seems more likely to have show quality pups, but for pet pups, I just really like the personality of Luke in the second litter
> 
> I cant find an updated eye clearance for Sandy, just one at 5 months. That might not mean much, but you should ask. Joe Millionaire daughter(nice necks!). I don't know anything about Tommy, but Starquest and some of the other breeders will.
> 
> Tally's breeder just has a litter by Can Ch Thornelea Kool Hand Luke, who I think just finished his Am Ch recently(I could be wrong, but if so he is very close). I have seen him at shows a few times, and he is a loving personality, which is important to me. Both litters have Blu, Nautilus King Neptune. I think you could have a beautiful pup, but also hips are going to be important to ask about. While I am sure the girls must have eyes clearances, they are not as available on OFA as the other ones.Just ask about that. Also, ask if she plans to keep a pup from either litter, ot if Thornelea/ Tommy's owner will get a puppy back. This was a trick of my grandfather( though I am not sure it really is telling), but he thought it was a good sign about the litter.
> Luke
> Hip clearance:	OFA GR-97091G24M-VPI
> Eye clearance:	ACVO Eye Clearance 07/08
> Heart clearance:	Heart Clearance 11/07
> Elbow clearance:	GR-EL19125M24-VPI


----------



## Juniper

*Golden Breeders in the North West*

I would love referrals of quality breeders in the North West. I am looking for health and longevity first and foremost. How do the folks out there feel about a Dam with "fair" hips. I'm not comfortable with that especially when they are asking $1400 with a small warranty.


----------



## hvgoldens4

Where are you specifically when you say the "north west". You had posted in a thread about a breeder who is in New England so I would want to have a better idea of location before directing you to a club/breeder.

There is nothing wrong with fair hips. They are passing and mean that there is no evidence of degenerative joint disease. The OFA grades them as fair, good and excellent and ALL are passing. Many people mistakenly believe that they could not get a dysplastic puppy from a parents who are OFA excellent and that is not the case.

Also depending on where you are loacted, $1400 is not out of line from a reputable breeder, who is involved with showing in some way and is doing all the recommended clearances.


----------



## Juniper

*Looking in NW*

I live in South Portland, OR and will go down as far as San Fran and into Southern B.C. What do you think of high COI's....around 17%? I am certainly willing to pay $1400 and more for a quality puppy. I didn't know where else to post this...sorry.


----------



## hvgoldens4

Juniper said:


> I live in South Portland, OR and will go down as far as San Fran and into Southern B.C. What do you think of high COI's....around 17%? I am certainly willing to pay $1400 and more for a quality puppy. I didn't know where else to post this...sorry.


 
I actually started a new thread for you under the heading NW and Oregon. I posted an answer to your question there.


----------



## Juniper

Sorry, I cannot find the thread. I am trying to find your website....any puppies?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

This is the thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-breeder-puppy/119651-puppy-nw-us-oregon.html

but I would go with hvgoldens in a heartbit.


----------

